# Naruto: Clash of Ninja [English Version]



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 11, 2006)

I didn't see this so I am trying to start a thread about this. Anyway anyone own or play this game?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 11, 2006)

i own clash of ninja 4   if that counts..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 11, 2006)

Sure. I only have number one, but oh well. Who is your favorite character on #4?


----------



## trottingfox (Jun 11, 2006)

um i have #1 because only one has come out and ultimate is next


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 11, 2006)

Same with me trottingfox. Who is your favorite character on it?


----------



## trottingfox (Jun 11, 2006)

kakashi with his shaingan,or rock lee


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 11, 2006)

That is cool. I like Kakashi and Sasuke. You can't unlock Hinata right?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 11, 2006)

Oh man! I am all alone now.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 11, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Sure. I only have number one, but oh well. Who is your favorite character on #4?



i like kimimaro   his bone moves are awesome. his special uses his spinal cord as a spear, lol

i also like itachi and gaara


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 11, 2006)

Sweet. Those are awesome people. So who is your very best player?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 11, 2006)

probably one-tail naruto, but thats because i think he's cheap and alittle bit too strong


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool. On the fourth games, is there always the same last person to fight in one player mode? In the first one, you always have to fight Zabuza last.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea in the 4th one you always fight curse seal 2 sasuke last

i also have the 3rd one, and there you fight itachi last. dont have the 2nd one though, maybe gaara or orochimaru..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool. Which game do you think is the hardest? I will be able to get the second one in September hopefully.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

i think the 4th ones the hardest, since theres a mission mode, and alot more characters to get

yea the 2nd one comes out around sept. its ALOT better than the first,
since it has like double the amount of characters, and theres a 4-player mode


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

So they get mission mode? Is that fun or just hard? I am pretty excited for the second one. I am going to fight my friends on it. Like 2 on 1 or something. I am better at games than some of my friends. Do you do that?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

uhh lol how am i supposed to know that? thats nice though i guess

and the mission mode isnt that hard, just some of the missions are. its fun sometimes, but it gets kinda tedious when you're trying to get new characters


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh. I like how on the first one you can unlock sharingan kakashi and copy peoples move.   Anyway... yeah. What is your favorite arena? Sorry if this a dumb conversation. I am trying to meet new people and stuff.  Do you have a gameboy?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea copying peoples moves with sharingan is cool. but later on, you can just transform to sharingan kakashi during battle while you're kakashi, he's not a separate character. same thing with naruto, sasuke and lee.

this conversion isnt dumb, just wierd that only us are posting.. 
i think my favorite arena is where the 3rd chunin exams are held

and i dont have a gameboy. i used to but i lost it a long time ago..
i have a ds and a psp though oh, and i dont think u should double post. i dont really mind, but i think its against the rules..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats cool. Yeah it is kind of weird it is only us talking. The arena where the third exam is held looks cool. Thanks for the advice, I am going to try and fix it real quick.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 12, 2006)

You know, I've never played Naruto Clash of the ninja, is it like an anime super-smash brothers or something?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah pretty much. Just like smash brothers with out event mode or tournament, and there is naruto characters.   So what up latin-lover?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> You know, I've never played Naruto Clash of the ninja, is it like an anime super-smash brothers or something?



i dont think its really like super smash bros, unless you play 4-player mode

ultimate ninja's more like super smash bros, this is more like a traditional fighting game


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah that is true. Sorry I am kind of slow tonight.  Kakashi couldn't copy Kimimaro right? Because it is a blood line trait?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea its a blood line trait, so he can't. would be cool if we can see kakashi rip out his rib cage though, lol


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah that would be way funny! A hour later he is all in the hospital because he can't grow it back. That would suck for Kakashi. Do you have Shikamaru on any of your games?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea i play as shikamaru too. he's very good, especially his teleporting combos.
his main special is kinda wierd, since a wall appears out of nowhere. but his second special is cool because his shadow can reach you from very far away


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

That sounds so cool. In the next game I get I hope I can be Gaara, Shikamaru and Neji. Do you know if Neji is any good?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea in the second game you get all those characters. neji's awesome, 
his special takes away both life and chakra. his combos are kinda hard to get used to though


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 12, 2006)

Neji must be awesome if Shika is any good. Gaara! That would be awesome!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool. In most of your games, are you better with fast people or slow strong people?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> Neji must be awesome if Shika is any good. Gaara! That would be awesome!



yea gaaras awesome, i still use him and hes one of my best characters  



			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Cool. In most of your games, are you better with fast people or slow strong people?



who? i guess the slow ones would be zabuza, kisame and jiraiya. maybe gaara too...

i guess im good with fast people, but im also good gaara, and kinda zabuza


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool. I am not very good with Zabuza, I think he is to slow for me. I seem to be better with fast people. Is Gaara like in between fast and slow? Hey latin-lover who is your favorite out of the three you just mentioned?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea gaaras like in-between. but his special, sand burial is kinda slower than a normal special. but its strong, and i know how to hit people with it easily


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

That is so awesome!  Do you beat the game and then start over? I do that if I am really bored with nothing to do.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

sometimes i guess..

but i also just go against computer players in vs mode, or i just play
3-man team mode which is fun too


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah that is true. So what game systems do you have?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

lol thats reeaally off-topic (kinda against the rules too) but i have a ps2 and a gamecube

trying to make this on-topic..  i have naruto games on both the gc and ds. but i plan to get ultimate ninja later on, since i cant cant get the japanese version of ultimate ninja 3


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool. Sorry that kind was off topic. That was against the rules. Oops, better be more careful sorry. This is my first thread thing. I am trying to get all the games I can, well beside the playstation games. (Because I don't have one) What is your special justu on the 4th game?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

my special jutsu? it would actually be cool if i was in the game, but sadly i'm not 

i heard the clash of ninja games where better than the ultimate ninja games anyway ( i'm getting both though)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool. How many clash of ninja do you think they will make? Just 4 maybe? Thanks for talking to me. No one else is on this thread.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

np   ( well its 1: 55 am so not many people should be in thread anyway)

so far theres 4 clash of ninjas, but since the naruto anime isnt finished, im sure they'll make more. hopefully they make one on naruto part 2


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

That would be awesome. Do you think it is funny how we only have like 2-3 games of Naruto while Japan has a lot? Sometime I find it kind of funny. Aren't they on their second season or third of Naruto? (It that to off topic?)


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea its kinda funny, but also kind of sad   but japans where naruto started, and the same with all other anime, so it has to be like that

actually japans on their 8th season right now  
( but the two recent seasons so far have all been fillers- fake episodes that have nothing to do with the manga)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh yeah! (Duh stupid me) Yeah the Japanese make a lot of good shows and stuff.  I wonder if they are going to start selling games with 3 cards in them. (Like they did with Yu-gi-oh)


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

i don't think they'll do that. but i know if you preorder some of the games you get stuff, like if u did that with the 4th one, u get a free (kakashi's little dog summon name) controller pouch

uh stuff like that...


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool. In clash of ninja 1 there is a gallery and extras they have those in all of the rest right?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea the others have that too, plus more

but i dont really know what the new ones are since they're all in japanese


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool. Well thanks for talking to me. I have to go now. See ya.


----------



## Seany (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah i own 4 aswell. My fav character is 1tail naruto.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats cool. So what is your favorite arena to fight in?


----------



## Shadowscar (Jun 12, 2006)

My Favourite character is Kimmimoro(the bone guy) and Sasuke.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

They are cool. Is Kimmimoro your best character? What is your favorite thing about the game? Fighting?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> They are cool. Is Kimmimoro your best character? What is your favorite thing about the game? Fighting?



well my favorite thing is the fighting. i dont think theres anything else to
do there is there?   its a fighting game

but i really like playing 4-players or 2 players 3-man team


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, I know. Some people like to get pictures for the gallery and listen to the sound test. I, myself just like to fight.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea i guess those stuff are cool too, but not better than the actual gameplay  

have u seen the clash of ninja 2 trailer in naruto.com?


----------



## Seany (Jun 12, 2006)

My fav arena is probally VotE =D


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> My fav arena is probally VotE =D



yea thats cool too  

maybe it would've been cooler if u walked on the water in that level, like the show


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

That sounds cool. I haven't seen the trailer yet but I will go look. Does it look cool?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

its pretty cool, it shows some new characters and i think some
4-player fighting


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

I've only rented CoN, but have beat the game and, dare I say, mastered it as well. (Short game, though, so beating it is really nothing).

I recently got a GC from my friend, so I need to get CoN 2 from him before it comes out in English, heheh. I only pray that Shikamaru is on there. 

Anyone but me think Kakashi's chidori is kinda... "cheap"? I couldn't think of a better word, I'm afraid. but it's an attack that can be postponed (by holding down on the X button) and can go the length of almost half the largest arena. The other specials are pretty simple to dodge, but I just think this one makes using Chidori a little too easy.

Also, how do you get Sharingan kakashi's sharingan special to work. I've tried X, I've tried  down + A. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I've only rented CoN, but have beat the game and, dare I say, mastered it as well. (Short game, though, so beating it is really nothing).
> 
> I recently got a GC from my friend, so I need to get CoN 2 from him before it comes out in English, heheh. I only pray that Shikamaru is on there.
> 
> ...



yea CoN 2 has shikamaru  

to copy peoples moves with sharingan kakashi, i think you need to press back+a right before the enemy is about to attack you with a special


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> yea CoN 2 has shikamaru
> 
> to copy peoples moves with sharingan kakashi, i think you need to press back+a right right before the enemy is about to attack you with a special


 Awesome. Shikamaru is my favorite character. Though not suprised, i was dissappointed that he wasn't on CoN.

Haven't heard that one before. I'll try that the next time I rent it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah I hope it has Neji, Shikamaru and Gaara. I think it has them. Right when your oppenent is about to do their special you have to push a and the direction pad the opposite way. I think Kyubi just answered before I could.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

heres all the characters for clash of ninja 2:



> * Naruto Uzumaki
> * Sasuke Uchiha
> * Sakura Haruno
> * Kakashi Hatake
> ...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Scarecrow? Other than batman, the name doesn't ring a bell.

ooo, I wanna play as Orochimaru


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Scarecrow? Other than batman, the name doesn't ring a bell.
> 
> ooo, I wanna play as Orochimaru



scarecrow's the name of kankuro's puppet. u get to control it by itself, which is kinda wierd. but you also get to use it while you use kankuro


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> *scarecrow's the name of kankuro's puppet*. u get to control it by itself, which is kinda wierd. but you also get to use it while you use kankuro





Why didn't I know that...


----------



## Kaki (Jun 12, 2006)

Narutimatte hero ftw!!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks kyubifart. That is nice information to now. Orochimaru and scarecrow freak me out though. Wouldn't that be a good match up?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

lol how about akamaru vs. EVERYONE


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Go Hinata!! NO!! Stop oggling naruto! His ass isn't THAT nice, now focus!

Damnit. Lost another one to a blonde's anus.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 12, 2006)

who do you mean scarecrow?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Kankurou's main puppet.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Kankuro's puppet.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

^^^


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Who do you think is the strongest person out of all the clash of ninja games?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Orochimaru, no doubt.
*Spoiler*: __ 



No one else could kill a hokage.




Though, I'd like to think Shikamaru could beat a lot of them. He's so freakin' smart. People underestimate him.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't you think that sharingan Sasuke vs sharingan Kakashi would be a cool match? Or Gaara vs Orochimaru.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry, but I think Kakashi has Sasuke utterly outmatched in experience.

I would LOVE to see Orochimaru against Gaara. I think Orochimaru would win, though. Even if he's not a Jinchuuriki (bet I misspelled that ) and Gaara is.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah that is true. But it would be interesting to see sharingan vs sharing. (well in my opinion) Orochimaru and Gaara would be a good fight. Is Orochimaru your favorite character?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

After Shikamaru, yea.

I understand your sharingan v. sharingan, but Sasuke needs still more training.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah. Ok better idea, Kakashi vs Itachi?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

Itachi's wayy better. have u seen itachi fight? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



they actually fought, and itachi beat kakashi easily. noone can survive 72 straight hours of stabbing


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

It would be a better fight, but FART is right. Itachi has Kakashi beat in Sharingan experience, though Kakashi has combat experience, since he's older.

I'd like to see a whole fight between the two.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

Itachi >> kakashi >>>> sasuke

i guess there cant be a good sharingan fight

but just wait until naruto part 2  
older sasuke should be pretty awesome


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

That's who I was talking about.

he will be great, but it'll take too long for him to be revealed, plus the manga will either end or people will grow tired of it by the time post-timeskip Sasuke is revealed on Toonami. The masses may never know the awesomeness of PTS Sasuke.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

if toonami skips the fillers, then noone would get tired of it, so
yea they'll be able to show older sasuke

i want part 2 naruto, sasuke and all the other ninja in clash of ninja 5


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

If it's made, they will be. I'm very confident that the characters in the games will go as far as the manga does. I wouldn't worry about it. Just, don't expect minor characters like konohamaru. Though, can't say I woould be suprised if they were in there. Wonder how many characters they'll put on a game?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

i heard dbz: budokai tenkaichi has like 100 characters, so maybe they can do the same with naruto

and i think they might add konohamaru, they even added the crow (the puppet)
and thats a REALLY minor character


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

They had Akamaru in, so...

Yea, I hope they put as many characters in as possible. I just wanna know how they organize all the characters, if they get more than 30, lol.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

akamaru's cheap. he's so small, noone can reach him. he can even beat itachi
in the game


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that's not cool. When I heard that Akamaru was actually in the game, I seriously thought he was joking. That's so stupid. He should be with Kiba and do a little extra damage by attacking with Kiba and helping with specials.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

he is with kiba, but you can also play with him by itself
and its wierd when akamaru beats kiba WITH akamaru


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Doggy Bunshin No Jutsu!


----------



## trottingfox (Jun 12, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That is cool. I like Kakashi and Sasuke. You can't unlock Hinata right?



i tbink you can im not shur i think im doing it rong

  its almost imposible i dont understand


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Beat the game in story mode as Sakura, select Rock Lee with the X button.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

thats not true. there's no hinata, u have to wait for the second one


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Is Hinata finally gonna be useful?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow! Hi people, sorry I was gone so long. Yeah I saw the episode with Itachi and Kakashi fighting. It was cool, but sad Kakashi lost. You guys know a lot, that is awesome. ^-^ I have no clue what to talk about.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

> Is Hinata finally gonna be useful?



im not sure if hinatas useful in CoN 2( i dont have it) but in the 3rd one, which is when everyone gets 2 specials, hinatas has one of the best 2nd specials


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool, what does she do?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

her second special's like a super counter. instead of pressing back+a like how most characters do their counters, you press down+x before someone attacks you, and instead of attacking you, hinata flips them over like in slow motion and she hits the person really hard with juuken


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

That is so awesome! It is funny how she is so shy and then get more confident thanks to Naruto. And a lot of people think he is annoying.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Kewl. I always thought Hinata was cool, but I hated how she never did anything but stand there and stutter.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah I agree. She gets cooler through out the series. Have u guys seen the episode when Shino, Naruto and Hinata go on a mission to get a rare bug to find Sasuke?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Nope. Other than what Cartoon Network shows, I only read the manga. I know the shows tend to add somethings. Actually, I'm watching some episodes in japanese right now. Tell me which episode number that is, and I might be able to watch it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't remeber. Hold on let me try and find it. I think it starts somewhere in the 140's and ends like 150. I am 100% sure, but I think it is around there. Sorry if I am wrong.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree. She gets cooler through out the series. Have u guys seen the episode when Shino, Naruto and Hinata go on a mission to get a rare bug to find Sasuke?



omg you where watching the fillers 

all the episodes after ep. 135 are all fake episodes that has nothing to do with the naruto manga, and they're all horrible, except maybe a few..

fillers aren't stopping yet sadly..and its ruining naruto


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, I was then I got bored and I am taking a long break from it.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

they did the same with dbz (garlic jr. saga) but naruto fillers are much worse and much loooonger

i hope clash of ninja 5 stays away from filler characters


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 12, 2006)

Anybody know where to get isos of the game (If this stuff is not allowed on the forum tell me and I'll delete it)


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, so 135 is the magic number, then. I'll remember it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah. Some of the filler characters suck. Do any of the games have any hokages?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> Anybody know where to get isos of the game (If this stuff is not allowed on the forum tell me and I'll delete it)



what are iso's?



			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah. Some of the filler characters suck. Do any of the games have any hokages?



the 3rd and 4th clash of ninjas has the 3rd and 5th hokage


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Ken~Sama I was way wrong. Sorry, it starts on 149 I believe and it goes on for a couple of episodes. At the end of this specific fillers Hinata gets stronger and does a cool move.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh... too much work.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Ken~Sama I was way wrong. Sorry, it starts on 149 I believe and it goes on for a couple of episodes. *At the end of this specific fillers Hinata gets stronger and does a cool move.*



that was the ONLY good episode in the fillers imo


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

That is cool some of the games has a least a hokage. I agree that was one of the good filler episodes. Anyone know what an iso is?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh ok.  i don't really understand that kind of stuff


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah. i'm thinking gaara would win. Orochimaru would get his ass handed to him. yeah not too sure on the sharingan sasuke V.S. sharingan kakashi. sasuke could own shikamaru, though.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

Uchiha Kyusha said:
			
		

> yeah. i'm thinking gaara would win. Orochimaru would get his ass handed to him. yeah not too sure on the sharingan sasuke V.S. sharingan kakashi. sasuke could own shikamaru, though.



actually orochimaru >> gaara

orochimaru's one of the three legendary ninjas, and gaaras just a genin.
yea sasuke should beat shikamaru, but sharingan kakashi would definitely 
beat sharingan sasuke


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Gaara's got so many advantages: Shukaku, can make sand out of earth meaning infinite supply of it, his mother's soul is in the sand so he doesn't have to think about the sand shield for it to activate.

Orochimaru has done so much more and much greater things than Gaara could ever hope. All Orochimaru has to do is take Gaara's body. Sand won't protect him from that. Nor will it do anything more than simply pester Manda.

Well, if Shikamaru had a Curse Seal, all the training Sasuke's had, both Kakashi's and Orochimaru's, the playing field would be nice and even, for the most part. THEN, Sasuke wouldn't stand a chance.

K, gotta rest my fingers for a minute.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

would be cool if there was a curse seal gaara though


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

i don't know who I think would win. They both have advantages and different reason for power. It would 2 hard for me to decide. But I think Kakashi would be Sasuke. Itachi and Kakashi is a different story. What do you guys think of Kiba and Shino fighting?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

FART, Gaara's got enough going for him, let's not give the emo more power.

WS91, Kiba's a pushover. Shino would annihilate him. All kiba has is his spinning tornado thing, which Shino could stop in a heartbeat with the chakra-eaters.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> i don't know who I think would win. They both have advantages and different reason for power. It would 2 hard for me to decide. But I think Kakashi would be Sasuke. Itachi and Kakashi is a different story. What do you guys think of Kiba and Shino fighting?




shino vs kiba:

shino gives akamaru fleas

the end


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

^^ Yet another good point.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

LOL!! That works. So that wouldn't be a good match up. Tsunade and Orochimaru would be a good fight. In the show she kicked his butt. It was so cool.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Meh, all she has going for her is strength and healing. All orochimaru has to do is keep his distance and not give up. Summon snake after snake, and he'll be good.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

That could happen.  In any of the games can you summon any animals or bugs (in Shino's case)


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, I was actually going along the lines of the manga. Even so, Orochimaru can't be defeated by many people. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The late hokage can testify to that.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That could happen.  In any of the games can you summon any animals or bugs (in Shino's case)



shino just summons flies, i think those are the only bugs he has

or is it beetles?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh ok I get it Ken~sama. 
@ KyubiFart
Is it a good move on the game or does it suck?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

He doesn't technically summon them, really. That is to say, he doesn't use summoning no jutsu. They live in his body and feed on his chakra, then come out to help him fight whenever he wants them to. That's about all we've seen him do. Though I did enjoy the fight he had Zaku. i want a pic of no arms Zaku now.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot about that thanks. That would be one interesting picture. I wonder how many games of Naruto japan actually has. A Lot!! It would be cool if the games got mini-games on them.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

What kind of minigames?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Oh ok I get it Ken~sama.
> @ KyubiFart
> Is it a good move on the game or does it suck?



its part of shinos combos, you can say its kinda like sasuke fireball jutsu

but its also in both his specials, and i think the second ones pretty good, since it can reach you from far away


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 12, 2006)

So, Shino basically spits a mass of chakra beetles at you?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 12, 2006)

yea basically ^_^

i think they also suck chakra from others too


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh I get it. Thanks. Just mini-games a according to what characters you pick. Like Naruto...hmm... button smash a at a ramen eating comp and you have to eat more than your opponents in like 10 seconds. Just mini-games like that,and it is different for every character. Would that sound good?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

mini-games? which game is that?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

None. I am just making them up. Do u think it would be cool if they had mini-games?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

i guess mission mode in the 4th one could be like mini-games


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh. Ok so maybe they already have something like it.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

sortof...its kinda like 'win under these certain conditons'


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

That was kind of what I was thinking too. Oh well. Do u know who was stronger the 1st hokage or 2nd? They weren't in any games where they?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, FART, Shino's chakra bugs feed on chakra.

I see what you saying. Like, Chouji might have to stuff as many bags of chips as possible into a bag.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That was kind of what I was thinking too. Oh well. Do u know who was stronger the 1st hokage or 2nd? They weren't in any games where they?



noo they're not 

theres this episode where they fight though


*Spoiler*: __ 



the 1st and 2nd hokage are zombies and both fight the 3rd at the same time


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 13, 2006)

im just gonna wait until they make the last naruto game america makes comes out... then ill play it....

btu based on the chances that always happens to imported games...

#1. the later games may be censored....

#2. they may stop making them for some freak reason...

#3. each and every one of the new naruto games coming to america will have even more annoying voice overs than the last ones.....

#4. america is going to basterdize this game no matter what... BELEIVE IT


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Sparkles the Wonder Kitty said:
			
		

> im just gonna wait until they make the last naruto game america makes comes out... then ill play it....
> 
> btu based on the chances that always happens to imported games...
> 
> ...



That is true, they always could. They better not. That would suck


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Sparkles the Wonder Kitty said:
			
		

> im just gonna wait until they make the last naruto game america makes comes out... then ill play it....
> 
> btu based on the chances that always happens to imported games...
> 
> ...



#1 most likely not, since clash of ninja is already rated T

#2 maybe since the wii is coming out.. but maybe not

# 3 and 4  personally i like the voices..


----------



## Hokage Mac Dre (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Ken~Sama I was way wrong. Sorry, it starts on 149 I believe and it goes on for a couple of episodes. At the end of this specific fillers Hinata gets stronger and does a cool move.


if you're talking about fillers of the anime, they start around 136 or something... no real episodes go into the 140's but there is a spoiler in there about who sakura trains with.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

A lot of the English character voices have grown on me. Though, I do like the Japanese Sasuke better than the American voice. As for Itachi, I didn't like his Jap voice, and I don't remember the English one.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok thanks Hokage Mac Dre. Yeah I am talking about a filler episode.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That is true, they always could. They better not. That would suck


 
yeah i know what you mean....

i havent played a naruto fighting game except for when i went to that anime con lol

kyubifart; i know the wii can be the death of the gamecube as we know it


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

I think that while the control set up is intruiging, it looks too complicated. A control stick and two triggers for the left hand, twenty something for the right? Plus, it's a long controller. That makes it difficult to press a button on the opposite end in time. I really don't care for the Wii, to be honest. I'm fine with what I have now.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry I am a little slow. What is a Wii?


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey wolfshinobi the 1st and 2nd Hokage are in Narutimate Hero 3 but I think they will be in CoN5. And I think the 1st is stronger cause all the 2nd does is suitons. Also the wii is this. 

wii.nintendo.com << I think that is right


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool thanks. 7th-hokagekonohamaru. Sorry about not answering your question before, I don't know.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

The Wii is Nintendo's next game console. It has a ground-breaking controller that's the main deal. Allegedly revolutionary equipment. I say allegedly because I haven't tested it out myself, though I'm thoroughly confident it lives up to Nintendo's promise.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

yea the wii looks awesome. i hope they make clash of ninja 5 for it


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh ok. Thanks for filling me in.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Cool thanks. 7th-hokagekonohamaru. Sorry about not answering your question before, I don't know.



No problem ^_^


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope they make CoN 5 for the GC too, Cuz that's all I've really got.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

I think CoN5 is going to be one of the last few gamecube games in Japan but they will continue making English versions of games for US. Then CoN6 will probaly be on Wii unless NIntendo did what they did on the DS and made DS AND GBA games.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Either way, I'm gonna get as many Naruto GC games as I can and cling to them for dear life.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

Im getting the Narutimate Hero games and some CoN. Ill get the 2nd 4th and 5th CoN


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

the wii can play gamecube games anyway..
i wonder how you'll fight with the wiimote if they do make one for the wii

maybe u get to do hand seals? like the wii version of dbz: budokai tenkaichi2
can do moves and stuff


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

All I know is that it's gonna be insane.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> the wii can play gamecube games anyway..
> i wonder how you'll fight with the wiimote if they do make one for the wii
> 
> maybe u get to do hand seals? like the wii version of dbz: budokai tenkaichi2



That would be awesome. I know a few of the handsigns.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That would be awesome. I know a few of the handsigns.



wow handsigns are hard too remember. especially kakashi's lightning blade

or gaaras desert avalanche


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah they are. I remember 8.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

The only handseals I know are the ones I use to strecth out my fingers and hands.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have that much time on my hands.

(Damnit, i can't escape the puns!)
*Spoiler*: _The only hand sign I know_ 



Middle finger. Oh yeah!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

it'll be cool if the put characters from both of the naruto movies in CoN5

like that guy who uses a sword, or the bad guy from the snow movie.
i like his black dragon jutsu


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> it'll be cool if the put characters from both of the naruto movies in CoN5
> 
> *like that guy who uses a sword*, or the bad guy from the snow movie.
> i like his black dragon jutsu



  That was helpful.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> it'll be cool if the put characters from both of the naruto movies in CoN5
> 
> like that guy who uses a sword, or the bad guy from the snow movie.
> i like his black dragon jutsu



That would be way bad. (In a good way) I love that black dragon justu that was so cool.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 13, 2006)

i hope the wii doesnt destroy the gamecube!!

that would suck >.<


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

You and me both, Wonder kitty.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Sparkles the Wonder Kitty said:
			
		

> i hope the wii doesnt destroy the gamecube!!
> 
> that would suck >.<



Yeah that would way suck!!


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

And you three are added to my cool peoples list. I like people that you can actually have an intellegent conversation with = )


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah that would way suck!!


 
yeah if that happens i have to summon miyazaki to kick ass with me


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah I agree I want the GC to stay alive.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

how would it destroy it?

actually the gamecube is heavier and bulkier, so if anything the cube can destroy the wii


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> And you three are added to my cool peoples list. I like people that you can actually have an intellegent conversation with = )


Oh thanks. 

@sparkles the wonder kitty
I will get Kakashi and we will help u if that happened.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

They should make Snake hide under a gamecube in SSBB xD


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Oh thanks.
> 
> @sparkles the wonder kitty
> I will get Kakashi and we will help u if that happened.


 
awesome XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD

well g night peoples! XDXDXD


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> They should make Snake hide under a gamecube in SSBB xD



LOL  yea they should. 

if only naruto was in ssbb..
i know it cant happen, but i wanna see kirby naruto


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the add, Konohamaru.

Night, Sparkles.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> LOL  yea they should.
> 
> what if naruto was in ssbb..
> i know it cant happen, but i wanna see kirby naruto



LOL I HAVE THAT PICTURE IN MY HEAD RIGHT NOW! 

A kirby with Naruto Hear and a headband with mini-rasengans xD

and peace sparkles your added too BTW


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Good night sparkles. That would be so cool if they did that. Thank for adding me 7th hokage


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

No problemo. All the people on my list earned it and it shows that I have respect for them. 

Oh and I got ta go guys. Cya later.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

K. Catch ya later, Konohamaru.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

See ya 7th hokage. So whats up Ken~Sama and whoever else is here? i hope the gc doesn't get cancelled or anything.. Sorry that didn't come out right. You know what i mean right? Ok I have to go now. See ya guys tomorrow or something.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Alright. Later, then, WS91.

Well... here I am. All alone...

Time to do things society looks down upon!!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Alright. Later, then, WS91.
> 
> Well... here I am. All alone...
> 
> Time to do things society looks down upon!!



Sorry I am leaving u alone. *cries* I will see you tomorrow. Don't get into much trouble. See ya.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

"Trouble"?? Ha! I kick trouble in the groin and call his grandmother a pigf*cker!!

I don't mind being alone. I know someone who reads this is gonna turn it into something perverted, but I can find ways to entertain myself while I'm alone.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey I am back. Anyone else? I guess I am all alone. LOL My Naruto Clash of Ninja place on the first one is the bridge. I am talking to myself, that is so sad. Someone please join.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey hey hey! I went to the 8th-grade graduation today and had to play for those loathesome 8th-graders..


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 13, 2006)

Im on Naruto Clash of Ninja 3


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Did you enjoy it 7th hokage? That is cool mangekyou_slayer. I am a big Narutard!   Who is your favorite character?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 13, 2006)

A.K.A Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3


----------



## Key (Jun 13, 2006)

Clash of ninja series are pathetic, Can't believe my bro bought it. Waiting for the ultimate ninja series!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok that makes it easier to understand.  Is that the only Naruto con or gnt game you have?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

TheForgotten_Hmongs said:
			
		

> Clash of ninja series are pathetic, Can't believe my bro bought it. Waiting for the ultimate ninja series!



if u only have clash of ninja 1, then i can see why u think its pathetic..

but it gets ALOT better in number 2, and the same with 3


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah I believe kyubifart. I can't wait to see the other CON games.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Yea, the "only eight characters" thing bummed me out, but I know when I get more characters, I'll be happy.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Yea, the "only eight characters" thing bummed me out, but I know when I get more characters, I'll be happy.


It bummed me too. The story mode only had 8 stages. Do they get more stages?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

i know arcade mode has up to 10 stages, and u still dont get to fight all the characters because theres so many

story mode..i think clash of ninja 4 has about 20 stages
plus, it has mission mode too


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

I never really pay attention to the stages, I just look for which suits my selected character best.

WS, I forgot to add to the PM, it's PM. (that sounds... interesting when I read it.)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok that sounds so cool. Ok and same for me KS


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Yep.

What can I say, I'm a genious.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 13, 2006)

Love the 'Outside garden' stage, perfect arena to have a battle!!!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Heres the character list for the 4th game in case anyone wondered.. 



> BASE CHARACTERS:
> 
> Naruto
> Sasuke
> ...


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

A lot more people like Ultimate NIn series because 

1) Its on PS2

2) The first one has more characters then the first CoN

3) It spans farther than CoN 

I prefer it more but CoN series is cool also.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

How's Itachi?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> A lot more people like Ultimate NIn series because
> 
> 1) Its on PS2
> 
> ...



1. yea i guess so, alot more people have ps2, but the gamecube ones have better graphics and support 4-players

2. yea ultimate ninja might have more characters (1st one), but the characters in CoN are very unique, while the ultimate ninja ones are kinda 
similar

3. for the last ones, CoN spans further than ultimate ninja. CoN even put a filler character in the 4th one


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 13, 2006)

Itachi is the most cheapest of cheap charecters to use!!!

CoN is way superior! its multi=player mode wins it!!!


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> 1. yea i guess so, alot more people have ps2, but the gamecube ones have better graphics and support 4-players
> 
> 2. yea ultimate ninja might have more characters (1st one), but the characters in CoN are very unique, while the ultimate ninja ones are kinda
> similar
> ...



 Yeah I know but thats what all the anti-CoN people tell me because they are all "CoN Is Zabuza only and Ulti Nin is Chuunin Exam!"


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> How's Itachi?



Itachi's awesome! he might be broken though

his special is the stabbing for 72 hours one, and other one is a 
substitution jutsu, but instead of a log, its an exploding itachi clone



			
				7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> Yeah I know but thats what all the anti-CoN people tell me because they are all "CoN Is Zabuza only and Ulti Nin is Chuunin Exam!"


yea thats because clash of ninja came out first though..

but the clash of ninja series in general is better than the ultimate ninja series


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

That techinque is so scary! I would die if it was used on me. Can u use it on the game?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

yea you can its one of itachis special  

i just said that though..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 13, 2006)

yep, just press x! 

the secret to beating a cheap itachi......................use a cheap Sharingan Sasuke!!!!


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool Itachi can use Tsukiyomi! Itwould be better if he could use Amaterusu


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds broken. He must be kinda like Nightmare of Soul Calibur: no fair in multiplayer, but makes story mode easier.

That's why I use Kilik.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> yea you can its one of itachis special
> 
> i just said that though..



Oh sorry I didn't read all the posts.  Yeah I agree with Ken~Sama.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> Cool Itachi can use Tsukiyomi! Itwould be better if he could use Amaterusu



whats amaterusu? that black flame jutsu?

becuase he can do that in the 4th game. theres this new 3-man team mode
where u pick any 3 people to make a team, and you can switch between the three people in battle. depending what people you picked, your team special ( X+foward, everyone needs full chakra) will have a special scene in it

if u pick itachi+kakashi+sasuke, then for your team special, itachi uses amaterusu, and while the enemy is covered in flames, kakashi and sasuke do chidori and hits the enemy at the same time


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

That sounds so awesome. Is that one of the strongest team moves? Or is there stronger?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 13, 2006)

the Sannins 3 man Special is LETHAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they each sumon their 'UBER' summons, and breathe Acid/Fire/Poison all at the same time, on one guy!! near enough 100% damage!!!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That sounds so awesome. Is that one of the strongest team moves? Or is there stronger?



yea the 3 legendary ninja (sannin) team special is probably the best

jiraiya summons a giant samurai frog, tsunade summons a giant slug, and orochimaru summons a giant snake. and they all attack at the same time and it makes a giant explosion


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> the Sannins 3 man Special is LETHAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> they each sumon their 'UBER' summons, and breathe Acid/Fire/Poison all at the same time, on one guy!! near enough 100% damage!!!



That is so awesome! I can't wait for these games to come out.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> the Sannins 3 man Special is LETHAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> they each sumon their 'UBER' summons, and breathe Acid/Fire/Poison all at the same time, on one guy!! near enough 100% damage!!!



yea woah, its like almost 100% damage :amazed


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Is there anyway you can make a team of 3 hokages?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Sweet...

Know of any videos of these specials?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

theres only 2 hokages in the game, so i guess not..



			
				Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Sweet...
> 
> Know of any videos of these specials?



i look for some now


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

I think 2 hokages and kakashi would be a good team. What do u guys think?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Sweet...
> 
> Know of any videos of these specials?



here i found it  

Crazy Religious Ugly Bitch :\



> I think 2 hokages and kakashi would be a good team. What do u guys think?



and yea thats a cool team. i think kakashis cool


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

2 kages + orochimaru = FTW, BABY!!!


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

> Clash of ninja series are pathetic, Can't believe my bro bought it. Waiting for the ultimate ninja series!


 This is the truth.....


> 2. yea ultimate ninja might have more characters (1st one), but the characters in CoN are very unique, while the ultimate ninja ones are kinda
> similar


 NOT true, at all I would be inlined to suggest the reverse but I'm not sure.....


> 3. for the last ones, CoN spans further than ultimate ninja. CoN even put a filler character in the 4th one


 NH3 puts THE 4th in it.....lets see....
ALL Hokages and Jounin teachers, Hanabi and more >>>> 'filler assendant hinata' yea..... class dismissed. 
And sense when is filler a plot progression....? eh.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

What team have you guys been best with? (That u have played as)


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Oooo, I liked the vid. I was actually working on the Orochimaru/Kabuto/Kimimaro  team special. Though, I put Sasuke instead of Kimimaro since I didn't know he was in the game.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Hoenheim said:
			
		

> > 2. yea ultimate ninja might have more characters (1st one), but the characters in CoN are very unique, while the ultimate ninja ones are kinda
> > similar
> 
> 
> NOT true, at all I would be inlined to suggest the reverse but I'm not sure.....



this IS true. you're not sure? have you even played the other clash of ninja games? the rest i guess is just opinion..




			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> What team have you guys been best with? (That u have played as)



i really like the sharingan team (itachi+kakashi+sasuke)
because their team special looks really cool, and im pretty good with itachi


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

You guys  have some really good teams.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

> this IS true. you're not sure? have you even played the other clash of ninja games? the rest i guess is just opinion..


 Yea, I've played the later ones....3 and 4. But not enough to be cerain that the models are _too _homogenious.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

My team would be...Shikamaru, Kimimaro, and... Tayuya, cuz she rox ma sox!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

That sounds like an interesting team. What do they end up doing?


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

I figure they would punch and kick, and throw a few kunai.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Umm... Shikamaru would Shadow no jutsu the opponent's feet, Kimimaro would trap opponent by shooting bone spikes throughout opponent's body, Tayuya summons her three demons and stomp opponent to mass of blood and organs.

K.O.!!!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That sounds like an interesting team. What do they end up doing?



if you pick just some random people for a team, then they just do the generic team special move. its not really anything special..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

That sound cool, but I am not fimilar with Tayuya .


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> if you pick just some random people for a team, then they just do the generic team special move. its not really anything special..


I was afraid you would say that...

Well, that's just my little "dream team", really.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

I could tell you were dreaming, GTN is not that violent...none of the naruto games are.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

It's a fighting game, I don't really expect it to be very violent. I just wanna kick, punch, and use specials.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

LOL. Oh ok man am I slow today. Oh well. How many con or gnt games do u think there will be total?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That sound cool, but I am not fimilar with Tayuya .



tayuya is this girl from the sound village, and she uses a a flute to summon
these ghost demon things, and depending what song she plays, the demons attack differently


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

She can also go CS2, use small sound note attacks, and strong illusions. 

Unless you were talking about the Tayuya of NF.....


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> tayuya is this girl from the sound village, and she uses a a flute to summon
> these ghost demon things, and depending what song she plays, the demons attack differently


Oh okay thanks. Now I rememer her. She is nuts with that flute.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

No, I wasn't talking about the Tayuya on NF. I don't even know the person.

I think Tayuya (the character, ) is awesome. Definitely one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

yea tayuyas pretty good. i like how she summons those zombies during
her combos, they're HUGE

and her down+X special is really hard to dodge, and does alot of damage


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

What does the special look like!?

Yea, she is. I give Shikamaru credit for memorizing the... oops, almost gave it away.
*Spoiler*: _Spoiler tag to the rescue._ 



...credit for memorizing Tayuya's finger movements to find out what she commanded them to do. if he hadn't, she would have killed him and the ShikaTema FC never would have been created.




And that's where babies come from.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 13, 2006)

that's sweet. can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

In those games, they don't any of the filler characters in there right?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't think they should unless the char. played a profound role in a main character's developement. Otherwise, those who ignored the fillers are gonna get really confused.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> What does the special look like!?



[LIME]​_High​_School​_Girls​_08​_[A732E93A].avi
^ shows it somewhere there, its a list of genjutsus

look for Mateki - Mugen Onsa

she can only use it while she's in her curseseal 2 form


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link that was cool.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> In those games, they don't any of the filler characters in there right?



in the 4th one, they have one filler character: awakened hinata


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Yea, I read most of the genjutsus. I didn't even remember seeing Kurenai's genjutsu. I've read all the chapters, but I guess my unreliable memory failed me again.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

> awakened hinata


 BAD bounous charter.....
Yondaime and hanabi=win.....


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Awakened Hinata is stronger than the usual Hinata right?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Hoenheim said:
			
		

> BAD bounous charter.....
> Yondaime and hanabi=win.....



hanabi? she doesnt even fought in the show, and shes only there for like a few seconds

besides awakened hinata is the best filler character there is



			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Awakened Hinata is stronger than the usual Hinata right?


yea she is


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah I have never seen Hanabi fight. I would like to, because I heard she is going to be one of the strongest Hyuuga's.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah I have never seen Hanabi fight. I would like to, because I heard she is going to be one of the strongest Hyuuga's.



she might be stronger than hinata later on, but she will never beat neji


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats true, Neji is way strong.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

> hanabi? she doesnt even fought in the show, and shes only there for like a few seconds
> 
> besides awakened hinata is the best filler character there is


Will it suffice to say that she is >>than awakened hinata, at lest as far as a  bonous charater? 

And Tiger mizuki is the best filler.....


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you know which episode number tiger mizuki is? Now you got me iwanting to see it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Tiger Mizuki was pretty interesting and he was nuts. That would be so weird if he was on a game. Actually that would be interesting.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Hoenheim said:
			
		

> Will it suffice to say that she is >>than awakened hinata, at lest as far as a  bonous charater?
> 
> And Tiger mizuki is the best filler.....



wow the tiger miguzi filler was probably the worst! the fighting was extremely lame and boring

but it had so much potential...
i cant believe they made curseseal 2 miguzi a tiger


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

ARGH!! Which freakin'g ep # is it!?!?!?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh man I have seen that episode but I can't remeber which one it is. I hate that when it happens.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> ARGH!! Which freakin'g ep # is it!?!?!?



sorry i dont remember, i know its one of the first fillers, so it should be around 140-150

its a bad filler arc anyway..


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh well... I'm watching episode 139 right now, anyway.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Kyubifart what do u think was the overall worst filler ep?


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> ARGH!! Which freakin'g ep # is it!?!?!?



Look it up on tv.com 

Also it owuld be cool that if your 3-man team was Naruto Sasuke and Lee that they would all do their taijutsu combos.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Hey Kyubifart what do u think was the overall worst filler ep?



i pretty much don't like any of them..all the fight scenes kinda suck, except for that one episode in the rare bug filler, and the drunk lee episode in the raiga filler

but if i had to choose one, it would probably be tiger mizuki, it was really dissappointing. or that one when they were fighting cooking ninjas


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah. In the other games do u have to get points to unlock characters?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

i thought the courier ninja episode was pretty stupid, all be it the only filler i've seen.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah. In the other games do u have to get points to unlock characters?



what are points?  

in CoN 3, you need to buy them with money

and in Con4, you need to do missions to get them



			
				Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> i thought the courier ninja episode was pretty stupid, all be it the only filler i've seen.



whats a courier ninja?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh ok thanks. I thought u would have to do mission and recieve points. And u would have to save the points to get people. Some games are like that.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

nah, no points. its like this: to unlock curseseal 2 sasuke u need to beat
200 missions

or to get kabuto, you need to beat a certain S-rank mission with tsunade


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh ok thanks. That is nice to know.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Courier Ninja = Mailman who dies to deliver a message, NO MATTER WHAT.

Even if it means two countries going to war...


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Courier Ninja = Mailman who dies to deliver a message, NO MATTER WHAT.
> 
> Even if it means two countries going to war...



lol i remember that. using sexy jutsu there was kinda funny


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Yea. It almost worked, too.

but I REALLY want to know how Naruto did on the Icha-Icha script.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

And it almost worked, too.

I REALLY wanna know how naruto did on the script, though!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

What CON or NGT do u think is the overall best?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

The fourth CoN because I've heard only good things about it.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

well i think the 4th since it has the most characters, and a better 3-man team mode

but its really not that much of a difference to CoN 3


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool. Do any of the outfits change for the games? Like after the time split or whatever it is called?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Time skip. And, I really hope so.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Cool. Do any of the outfits change for the games? Like after the time split or whatever it is called?



the time skip is naruto part 2, and its where everyones older

its only on the manga now, and the anime is only airing fillers to stall some time
to let the manga catch up some more

the games are based on the anime, so no time skip, at least until the anime
gets back to the actual storyline of the manga


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope new games come out this year, they will have to look backwards due to the fillers not ending...


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> the time skip is naruto part 2, and its where everyones older
> 
> its only on the manga now, and the anime is only airing fillers to stall some time
> to let the manga catch up some more
> ...



And because they didn't get the rights to make part 2. I think they just got them so when this season ends part 2 in anime will start
.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Hoenheim said:
			
		

> I hope new games come out this year, they will have to look backwards due to the fillers not ending...



they probably wont make one until the fillers end, or maybe they can use
filler characters


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

Well you can improve it in other ways (or not bother like GTN4) but yea, for one they could add the rest of the kage's and Anko, and friends. 
Dose GTN have GAI?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Hoenheim said:
			
		

> Well you can improve it in other ways (or not bother like GTN4) but yea, for one they could add the rest of the kage's and Anko, and friends.
> Dose GTN have GAI?



yea they have gai 

his specials funny too


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Dynamic Entry??


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> the time skip is naruto part 2, and its where everyones older
> 
> its only on the manga now, and the anime is only airing fillers to stall some time
> to let the manga catch up some more
> ...



That makes sense. That kind of sucks, I like some of their new outfits.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

PTS Sasuke FTW!!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Hoenheim said:
			
		

> What is it?



he hugs the enemy to death, with a sunset background

and his second special is omote renge (primary lotus)
but he hugs the enemy while he's in the air, and theres also a sunset background


----------



## kaizuki (Jun 13, 2006)

i've own clash of ninja,it was really easy though....i can't wait till number two comes out.then there will be more people.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

F-f-f-flamer!!

Those are some stupid specials. I understand the lotus, but hugging isn't necessary. he should do the handstand kicks like drunken lee used against Kimimaro.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

IN NH2 gai did a 99 hit combo and then did push ups becose he failed to reach 100, now in NH3 he can do the full 100 hits and he is so happy afterwards, and he has is omote renge and stuff, gates opening and one were he runs up the air to get to them(I think the same as in the manga), but then he tears them down somehow, and there is one where he and kakashi do dynamic entry in sync via sharingan. and others....


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

kaizuki said:
			
		

> i've own clash of ninja,it was really easy though....i can't wait till number two comes out.then there will be more people.



Same with me. I can't wait for the second to come out! I think they have made us wait long enough.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> F-f-f-flamer!!
> 
> Those are some stupid specials. I understand the lotus, but hugging isn't necessary. he should do the handstand kicks like drunken lee used against Kimimaro.



lol he hugs so hard, that you can hear the enemies back break


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, in that case he's cruching their bones, like a snake. Not hugging, like a hippie.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 13, 2006)

no lol, he's just hugging VERY hard


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

He loves his enemies, I guess. 

"Primary lotus!!!!"
"Did I mention I love you, Itachi?"

</ \<
>/  \>
0/  \0

Itachi - "AMATERASU!!!"


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

That would be so funny!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

If I had any drawing talent, I would make it so and show the world (of NF).


----------



## Lazerous (Jun 13, 2006)

Mizuki's point in the game is pretty retarded.. I mean, he's only in like 4 episodes, I'm suprised they don't have like .. Dosu or another Hokage.. I mean like ANYONE would have more relevence then Mizuki


----------



## Valdens (Jun 13, 2006)

I use Iruka...


----------



## Valdens (Jun 13, 2006)

I use Iruka...


----------



## Lazerous (Jun 13, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> F-f-f-flamer!!
> 
> Those are some stupid specials. I understand the lotus, but hugging isn't necessary. he should do the handstand kicks like drunken lee used against Kimimaro.



When he does it against Rock Lee, he screams out GAI SENSEEEIIARRRG and then he usually dies    But that's why they incorporated the optional second ougi .. though Sakura's is pretty pointless, .. I am disapointed they didn't anything to Shikimaru though, he has the ...Kage mane kubi no jutsu - but he doesn't use it.. 

and I would disagree with doing the "handstand kicks like drunken lee used" would be pretty irrelavent.. he didn't exactly do it, nor does he get drunk, Nor is it NOT ripping off Jackie Chan.. I think it would be even "stupider" than the hug of death.. He should get an entirely new combo all of his own


----------



## squirleyman0001 (Jun 13, 2006)

dude that snake pic is the bomb


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Yea, Iruka's pretty cool. I like his special on CoN.

Queen is awesome. You're right to obsess over them.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah I like Iruka's special on CON 2.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

<<<
Hasn't seen it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry my bad I was being lazy and put "2" instead of too. Sorry Ken~sama


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

A comma would have worked, too.

Crazy, isn't it? It gets a lot of hits. Been too long though, so I don't remember exactly how many.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Whats got a lot of hits?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Iruka's special.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yeah. I think Haku gets more though. His is awesome!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

It might. I haven't played CoN in a while, though.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

I think Haku gets like 30 hits.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

That might be more than Iruka's, cuz when I think about him using his special, the number 27 pops into my head. But I wouldn't be suprised in the least if I'm wrong.


*Spoiler*: _a little celebration_ 



Cool, 200 posts for me. This thread alone gave me almost half of them,


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

I think u are right. I think the person who gets the least amount of hits is Rock.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

No, Kakashi's Chidori is only one hit, though a very strong hit. Can't do much less than one hit.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot about that. I am so stupid!! Good job.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

We all have our stupid moments, I understand.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks. So do you know what Orochimaru does for his specials?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

Nope. But it would be cool if his special was  his Yushi No Jutsu!! OTK!!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok. So do you like Shikamaru's shadow justu's?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

The Kage Mane No Jutsu is kinda pointless in one on one battle, but Shikamaru knows how to make the best of it.

The Shadow Stitch jutsu it awesome, though. He friggin' strangles people with his shadow!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah and how he beat Rin with it. That was way cool. He is a genius!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 13, 2006)

I.Q. of 200+, you bet he is.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 13, 2006)

So who is your favorite Genin?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Thanks. So do you know what Orochimaru does for his specials?



orochimaru beats you up while grabbing you with his tongue. then he
does five-pronged seal to you, which hurts you and temporarily disables your chakra

in his second special, orochimaru flies into you with his sword



			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah and how he beat Rin with it. That was way cool. He is a genius!



Rin?? kakashi's teammate?  
i dont think they fought..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Woah! Thanks Kyubifart. Do u have a favorite genin?


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

wold I think you mean Kin. hehe


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

umm probably gaara


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Gaara is cool. His desert coffin is an awesome move!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yea his desert coffin is deadly  

wait until you see when he unleashes the demon inside him
(he has one just like naruto, except its not a fox)


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Isn't the spirit called a Jinchuuriki? I think I keep spelling it wrong.


*Spoiler*: _Isn't Gaara..._ 



Does he still count since he's the kazekage ofter the time-skip?




Well, at what point in the series? People advance past Genin throughout the show.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

I have seen it. It was so awesome! I believe the demon is Shukaku, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yep its shukaku

i also like that he's in the second naruto movie  

yea ken-sama is right, in part 2 they're not genin anymore
but still..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

I haven't seen the second movie yet. I want to, maybe later this week.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea, the Sand Badger demon's name is Shukaku. You're right about that. but, the spirits that live in people is what I'm asking about. Like, Naruto and Gaara are (mystery word) and there's rumored to be a third one.

I've only read the first movie. The snow princess one.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Same with me. I can't remember the word either.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Yea, the Sand Badger demon's name is Shukaku. You're right about that. but, the spirits that live in people is what I'm asking about. Like, Naruto and Gaara are (mystery word) and there's rumored to be a third one.



i think the word is jinjirikki (dont know how to spell it..) 

theres supposed to be 9 demons, and they all have tails like shukaku is the one-tailed racoon-dog and kyubi is the nine-tailed fox

im thinking orochimaru has a snake demon and kisame has a fish demon,
but thats just a guess



> I haven't seen the second movie yet. I want to, maybe later this week.



i like the 2nd movie more than the first


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto is awsome


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you know it, kyubiFART? What people with spirits sealed inside of them are called? I know it's something similar to jinchuuriki, but I'm not sure that's exactly it.

orochimaru isn't a jinchuuriki. Kisame isn't either. 
*Spoiler*: _an actual spoiler_ 



Both were or are a member of Akatsuki, who's goal is to collect the power of a Jinchuuriki. Thus, if either was in fact a jinchuuriki, they would be dead by now and would definitely NOT have been members of Akatsuki any more than Gaara was.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah Kyubi Naruto is so awesome. I can't believe he actually beat Gaara, but he is the main character.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Do you know it, kyubiFART? What people with spirits sealed inside of them are called? I know it's something similar to jinchuuriki, but I'm not sure that's exactly it.
> 
> orochimaru isn't a jinchuuriki.



oh sry i dont know that word..

well maybe orochimaru's a jinchuuriki, that might explain why he's so white, and has a long tongue. like naruto has whiskers..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

No offense to people who like Orochimaru, but he freaks me out!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

FART, I edited my post, read the spoiler.

Naruto doesn't have whislers, exactly. They'de stick out in profile shots. They're more like birthmarks, if i had to call them anything.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> No offense to people who like Orochimaru, but he freaks me out!



yea he freaks me out too. i think he freaks everyone out:amazed 

hey just wondering, what do they call kyubi naruto in clash of ninja?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

hey im back....

what did i miss?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> FART, I edited my post, read the spoiler.
> 
> Naruto doesn't have whislers, exactly. They'de stick out in profile shots. They're more like birthmarks, if i had to call them anything.



yea about that..


*Spoiler*: __ 



yea i know atasuki are trying to get the jinchuuriki from people,
but what are they gonna do with them? use it themselves? maybe atasuki stole the snake jinchuuriki and put it inside orochimaru. or maybe he was born with it like naruto, and when he found out that atasuki were getting jinjuuriki, he quit..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Just some random Naruto stuff.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> yea he freaks me out too. i think he freaks everyone out:amazed
> 
> hey just wondering, what do they call kyubi naruto in clash of ninja?


I think oro's the man, he doesn't freak me out at all. Though, his Jap voice is better than the English dub.

0_0

Kyuubi naruto.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I think oro's the man, he doesn't freak me out at all. Though, his Jap voice is better than the English dub.
> 
> 0_0
> 
> Kyuubi naruto.



isnt kyuubi japanese?


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Do you know it, kyubiFART? What people with spirits sealed inside of them are called? I know it's something similar to jinchuuriki, but I'm not sure that's exactly it.
> 
> orochimaru isn't a jinchuuriki. Kisame isn't either.
> *Spoiler*: _an actual spoiler_
> ...



jinchuuriki is the word of the people that have the beasts inside them. The beasts are called bijuu. And their is a possibility that Kisame and Oro are Jins because Akatsuki said the already have two and there is a possibility of them taking bijuu to sealing them inside Akatsuki members and since Oro used to be in akatsuki there is a possibilty.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> jinchuuriki is the word of the people that have the beasts inside them. The beasts are called bijuu. And their is a possibility that Kisame and Oro are Jins because Akatsuki said the already have two and there is a possibility of them taking bijuu to sealing them inside Akatsuki members and since Oro used to be in akatsuki there is a possibilty.



^ yea thats what i meant


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh. Thanks for the info. I didn't know there was a possibility for Kisame.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I think oro's the man, he doesn't freak me out at all. Though, his Jap voice is better than the English dub.
> 
> 0_0
> 
> Kyuubi naruto.


 
yeah oros cool


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Do u like Anko?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

So are pandas.(reference to custom title)

He's gotta be the strongest character. No one else could do what he did in Konoha.

Anko = smex(y)


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> So are pandas.(reference to custom title)
> 
> He's gotta be the strongest character. No one else could do what he did in Konoha.
> 
> Anko = smex(y)


 
yes why thank you! XDXDXD

oh and yes i do like anko shes cool


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

It that the only reason you like Anko?


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Oh. Thanks for the info. I didn't know there was a possibility for Kisame.




Yeah most people have guesstimated the Jinnchuuriki already. 

1-tailed: Gaara 

2-tailed: Kabuto 

3-tailed: Kisame

4-tailed: No one has guessed anything but some people I know say Itachi for some strange reason

5-tailed: Zetsu some people say

6-tailed: No one

7-tailed(Depends): If you tink the 7tails is the badgar then people will say Deidara but if you think the 7tails is the bat then people don't know

8-tailed: Orochimaru 

9-tailed: I wonder who...


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

i think its funny that some people i know like anko only for her fishnet lol


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Most people (guys) only like her because she is hot. Nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah cause her fishnet makes her boobs bouncier.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Fishnet is hot! I thought she was cool, though.


the body is just a plus.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

as long as they dont watch her every chest movement they appreciate her


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> Yeah most people have guesstimated the Jinnchuuriki already.
> 
> 1-tailed: Gaara
> 
> ...



hmm yea maybe zetsu, because he doesnt look normal, more like plant

and yea i think ankos OMGSMEXYyy moar
she's also cool since she was orochimaru's student


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

i cant beleive orichimaru left anko for some..... guy!...

poor anko


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok I am getting off that subject. Does anyone like playing as Sakura. I suck with her.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Ok I am getting off that subject. Does anyone like playing as Sakura. I suck with her.



im okay with her..

her foward+a makes her teleport, and thats pretty cool

and when you charge your weapon, it follows when u throw it


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

its kinda funny playing as sakura..

becuase shes almost the weakest  character in the anime and in the games shes just as weak lol


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

wait until sakura in part 2..

shes AWESOME


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

yes i can see that happening 

pure awesomness!!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

She gets better? Sorry that is kind of hard for me to believe.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea, PTS Sakura is actually useful.

For the record, Anko left orochimaru.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh. I like how she decides to become medical ninja later in the series.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

well i definetely like her new outfit (that is if were talking about the post time skip)


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yea part 2 sakura is super strong, especially in strength, not just chakra


*Spoiler*: __ 



theres this part where shes fighting kakashi, and when kakashis about to do the head hunter jutsu( the one he did to sasuke), sakura just grabbed the ground and rip a gigantic whole in the ground


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

^^ medical ninjas are purely chakra control. She may or may not have gained chakra, but she makes much better use of it now. And her strength is because she uses chakra to enhance her muscle strength as she hits.

I like her PTS outfit much better. No wonder she didn't fight earlier, how could she in that... dress!?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

You guys are right. Sorry. But I think it would be best for her to be a med ninja.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Wait, what are you apologizing for? You did nothing wrong, man.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

Whos you guys fav PTS character. Mine is Kakashi because of his new you know what


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Wait, what are you apologizing for? You did nothing wrong, man.


Ok. Just so you know I am girl. *watches everyone look stunned* Really I am a girl, I just like games and sports. ^-^


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Ok. Just so you know I am girl. *watches everyone look stunned* Really I am a girl, I just like games and sports. ^-^



*looks stunned*


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> Whos you guys fav PTS character. Mine is Kakashi because of his new you know what



i know what you mean


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> i know what you mean



Yeah his - - n - - - - o-    - - a - - - - a -


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Ok. Just so you know I am girl. *watches everyone look stunned* Really I am a girl, I just like games and sports. ^-^




All the time we posted in this FC... you lied to me

J/k It's cool!

I didn't mean it like that, though. And there's nothing wrong with a girl liking games and sports.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok cool. Thanks, Some other people don't though. So peopel please don't stop talking just because of that ok?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Ok. Just so you know I am girl. *watches everyone look stunned* Really I am a girl, I just like games and sports. ^-^



i kinda suspected that for some reason.. 



			
				7th-hokagekonohamaru said:
			
		

> Whos you guys fav PTS character. Mine is Kakashi because of his new you know what



oh i forgot to answer the first part..

i dont really know since i dont really read the manga, but i just recently saw
older sasuke, and he has a sword, so yea..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Really cool. So who do u think is overall stronger Sasuke or Neji?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

And his 
*Spoiler*: _new technique_ 



CHIDORI FIELD!!




I think Shikamaru, no matter what time it is, will always be cooler than Sasuke.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yea shikamaru's cool


*Spoiler*: __ 



he's the only one of the genin that became chunin after the exam


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Really cool. So who do u think is overall stronger Sasuke or Neji?



Sasuke.....


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Cool. I think Shikamaru is cooler than Sasuke. Shikamaru is so smart, I could never do what he does with his brain.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

pre time-skip: Too close to tell

Post time-skip: Just sit back down, Neji and keep bitching about that "bird in the cage"

Ironically, FART, he lost, too. Sasuke and gaara's battle not counting, ofcourse.

I could come up with the stuff he does, just a little bit later. Sadly, I'm not quite up to snuff with 200.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Me either. I don't even know what I am at all. It is very sad. I think I read Shikamru failed a test because he fell asleep or something. Is that true?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Really cool. So who do u think is overall stronger Sasuke or Neji?



where toonami is right now, neji, but sasuke gets stronger later on, but only because of orochimaru's power


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Really cool. So who do u think is overall stronger Sasuke or Neji?



Sasuke.....


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah true. That would be so freaky to have Orochimaru bite you in the neck.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Ironically, FART, he lost, too. Sasuke and gaara's battle not counting, ofcourse.
> 
> I could come up with the stuff he does, just a little bit later. Sadly, I'm not quite up to snuff with 200.



yea but thats because he fought well, like a chunin should



			
				Wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Me either. I don't even know what I am at all. It is very sad. I think I read Shikamru failed a test because he fell asleep or something. Is that true?



shikamaru was just too lazy to finish the fight so he just gave up. he was saying stuff like 'wat a drag' and 'the clouds look nice....'


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah I saw that part I couldn't believe it. But I heard he failed a writing exam.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

He just doesn't care. He'd rather be looking at the clouds with Chouji.

WS-Chan, do you mean you don't know what your I.Q. is?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yea he did, but not the chunin exam, it was just a regular school exam
he knew everything but he was too lazy to take it


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know what my actually I.Q is, but I do really well in school and problem solving. Sorry that probally sounds stupid. I am smarter than how I act on this.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

yea, I have a lot in common with Shikamaru. That might be why he's my fave char.  Whatever.

I'm very lazy and have a high I.Q., even if it only starts with a 1. And, I find relationships useless.

"Girls are so... troublesome."


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> He just doesn't care. He'd rather be looking at the clouds with Chouji.
> 
> WS-Chan, do you mean you don't know what your I.Q. is?



Hey what does the suffix chan mean in japanese. I know most of them cept chan. Im just so curious.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> yea, I have a lot in common with Shikamaru. That might be why he's my fave char.  Whatever.
> 
> I'm very lazy and have a high I.Q., even if it only starts with a 1. And, I find relationships useless.
> 
> "Girls are so... troublesome."



Don't mind me, but everybody can be troublesome. I love that word troublesome!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> yea, I have a lot in common with Shikamaru. That might be why he's my fave char.  Whatever.
> 
> I'm very lazy and have a high I.Q., even if it only starts with a 1. And, I find relationships useless.
> 
> "Girls are so... troublesome."



lol yea didnt shikamaru say that?

but he gets all of them anyway..
kin, temari, tayuya, and maybe ino soon..

oh and 7th hokage, i dont know what chan means, but i think its just a nice way to call people?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone here like how Shikamaru stood up for Chouji when the kids said he couldn't paly with them because he sucked.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

It basically means a female peer.

You know, I wouldn't be suprised if Shikamaru HAS said that. See? So much alike.

And yea. Shikamaru and I are pretty much eyecandy that don't care. Well, Shika cares for Temari. I'm not even paying attention to girls that way.

I sure did! Fat kids can play "Ninja" too! Though I wouldn't know, really, cuz i'm not one.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Anyone here like how Shikamaru stood up for Chouji when the kids said he couldn't paly with them because he sucked.




yea that was really nice of him  

i also like his shadow stranglation jutsu


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

^^ Shadow Stitch No Jutsu.

But that's the dub name. I don't think it sounds right, but whatever. Shika's dad did it during the final exam.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> ^^ Shadow Stitch No Jutsu.
> 
> But that's the dub name. I don't think it sounds right, but whatever. Shika's dad did it during the final exam.



they have the dub name?? toonami's not even that far..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah Shikamru is cool. Does anyone here like Kiba and Akamaru? Are they good in any games?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

My mistake. That's the translation from the jap manga, then. Even so, I lack confidence in it because I'm sure it has a better name.

Kiba can lick my groin, cuz that's all he can do. "look at me, I can fight on all fours, smell well and spin really fast, wooo"

Akamaru is broken in Clash of Ninja 4. Screw that crap.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah Shikas my fave char too. Plus he can dance


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

kibas cool too, yea they're in the next clash of ninja

have u seen him fight sakon?
i thought that fight was cool for kiba since he did a cool move


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

What, when he trhew Akamaru next to Sakon/Ukon??

Any character in the manga (minor characters and non-ninjas not included) could beat him.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh. Ok. That makes it loud and clear. So who do you guys like besides Shikamaru?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> What, when he trhew Akamaru next to Sakon/Ukon??
> 
> Any character in the manga (minor characters and non-ninjas not included) could beat him.



could beat who? sakon or kiba?

i dont remember that move, but how about the move where akamaru pisses on people, so kiba could keep their scent

and when akamaru and kiba fused to become cerberus


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> kibas cool too, yea they're in the next clash of ninja
> 
> have u seen him fight sakon?
> i thought that fight was cool for kiba since he did a cool move



Yeah it was cool when he did the big technique. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



We are talking about the justu that transformed them into a huge two headed wolf.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

^ yep thats it  



			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Oh. Ok. That makes it loud and clear. So who do you guys like besides Shikamaru?



out of all the genin? then i like gaara, rock lee and neji


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 14, 2006)

Shika can be fun with all of his tricks and stuff, and yes he makes them dance.....


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Cool. Anyone like Ino? I don't think I like her to much.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

I g2g guys. Tommorow is the 2nd to last day of school. But its actually the last because we got an extra day so the teachers have nothing planned for us.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

COOL MY 100TH POST HAD THE SHIKA SHAKE IN IT!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Good night 7 hokage


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

byee 7thhokage 



> Cool. Anyone like Ino? I don't think I like her to much.



uh i guess her mind transfer jutsu is cool..
but her love for sasuke is annoying, like sakura

has anyone seen her in part 2? she looks emo  (not really)


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Ok. Just so you know I am girl. *watches everyone look stunned* Really I am a girl, I just like games and sports. ^-^


 
i think its cool your a girl ^_^

girls are cool there needs to be more girls in the world you know?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Cool. Thanks Sparkles.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

your welcome 

hey isnt this pic cool?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

oh here are pics of everyone in part 2 


just for those who havnt seen them yet..

^ and yea that pic is awesome sparkles. its the kingdom hearts cover


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Night, Konohamaru.

Kiba's the pushover, FART. And yea, I was talking about Akamaru peeing on Sakon so they could find him.

I don't remember the two-headed dog move.

I like Sasuke. Lee bugs the hell outta me, and Gaara's ok. I find nothing interesting in Neji. 

Ino needs to go die. And when I first saw her PTS, I thought "Whoa, if Deidara was a chick. Actually, he wouldn't change much."

The longer hair in front made her look emo.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

That is way awesome!!!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

What about Shino? Thanks Kyubi those were awesome pictures.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Shino = Overrated.

Okay, which is better pre TS Temari or post TS Temari? I say pre, nice and revealing. Oh and easier for combat too, heheh.

Also, just wanna point out, Hinata's not fat, it's the friggin parka she wears for no reason.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> oh here are pics of everyone in part 2
> 
> 
> just for those who havnt seen them yet..
> ...


 
i was just trying to find pictures of them after the time skip and you put it on her for me... thanks! XD


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Shino kind of freaks me out. My favorite female ninja is Temari, because she is strong. Can't wait to play as her on a game if I can.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Night, Konohamaru.
> 
> Kiba's the pushover, FART. And yea, I was talking about Akamaru peeing on Sakon so they could find him.
> 
> ...



remember when sakon summoned this giant door, then kiba and akamaru fused to become this giant two headed dog?

actually ino looks exactly like deidara in part 2, i didnt notice 

and i think sasuke is kinda annoying..all the girls like him and he doesnt care.
and he treats sakura like garbage,and he did even worse stuff


*Spoiler*: __ 



like trying to kill naruto, which he admitted that he was his best friend


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Temari rocks. Anyone heard her jap voice? I think it fits perfectly, like Shika's and kabuto's.

Now I remember, yea. The door brought it back to me.

Sasuke isn't all bad. He justs wants revenge, then he'll live his life. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember what he said to Sakura when he left fo orochimaru? Basically, "I gotta do this. Maybe when I'm done, we can spend time together">


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

shino is cool 

so far the only character i look forward to playing is...

gaara
itachi
shino
naruto
sasuke
sakura

the rest i could care less (dont neg rep me please.....)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

The reason why Shino freaks me out is because I don't like bugs. But besides that he is not that bad. Do you guys like Itachi?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Why would you wanna be Sakura?? All she has going for her, throughout the entire series, is substitution no jutsu, healing, and super strength. The most she could amount to is anooying the piss out of your opponent.

Bugs suck. Nothing but accessories for my sole. I hate his gothness. Goths don't wear white! And they don't sulk about someone not recognizing them when they don't show any skin, anyway!

"How could you not know it was me"


Cuz I can't fu**in' see you, that's how!


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Shino kind of freaks me out. My favorite female ninja is Temari, because she is strong. Can't wait to play as her on a game if I can.


 
my first and original name in these forums was itachi's assistant


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

And here we have Sparkles' randomness for the day...


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

That is cool. I have to go now if I plan on waking up . It is one in the morning. See ya.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> And here we have Sparkles' randomness for the day...


 
i ment to qoute what she said after that...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Why would you want to wake up? I'd love to sleep for the rest of my life. Ever wandering my subconscious, discovering the secrets about myself. It's be enlightening. Definitely.

Night, WS91-Chan.

Sparkles, you mean "she".


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Why would you want to wake up? I'd love to sleep for the rest of my life. Ever wandering my subconscious, discovering the secrets about myself. It's be enlightening. Definitely.
> 
> Night, WS91-Chan.


 
god i thought i was the only one who wanted to sleep forever 

god if only it were possible my life wouldnt be so bad...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Sparkles the Wonder Kitty said:
			
		

> god i thought i was the only one who wanted to sleep forever
> 
> god if only it were possible *my life wouldnt be so bad*...



My emo senses are tingling.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

how is that emo??

emo is a wrist cutter and someone who constantly sobs over nothing....


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

I just felt like posting.

I have this compulsive urge to post whenever I visit a thread. I think I need an intervention.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

were drifting off topic here!

Sakura is awesome in the game, IF you know how to use her! 

but all the female nins seem to die WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to easily!!!! 
Sakura & Tenten seem to die after a single Itachi combo!!! their defence is way to low! too annoying...................


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Which is exactly why we use Itachi. 0_0


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> were drifting off topic here!
> 
> Sakura is awesome in the game, IF you know how to use her!
> 
> ...



That sucks, that gives unwanted disadvantages.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

first people seem to be all "omg sakuras so strong teehee!"

and now people are all

"sakura is too weak to play, shes useless" 

what next!?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

pre-time skip sakura =useless
post-timeskip sakura = ONMGGB AWESOME


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

hey i wanna ask you a question...

when i saw the post time skip sakura it showed sakura wearing like a trenchcoat or something like that..

then i saw her in that link... and shes.... wearing somethign else....

how can you be a super strong ninja without some clothes on??

she should have some armor on


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

well i dont think any naruto character really has any armor..

time skip sakura is just strong, even without armor


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 14, 2006)

Post-skip Sakura wears altered version of her clothes from Pre-skip. Read the manga =_=


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah your right.... the only post time skip with armor on is choji


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't forget Gaara's sand armor.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

and neji's kaiten


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Kaiten isn't really armor, though. More like a shield.

=


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

Kaiten is a godsend!!!! the greatest move to end of a 254845923 hit combo!!!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Kaiten is amazing. The ultimate defense, even better than gaara's stuff. Gaara stops, but Neji actually repels.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

what i like is when someone thinks they can make you look stupid by teleporting behind you! Kaiten is a 360 degree attack!!! FEEEEEEEEEEEEEL DUMB?!!!?!! LOL


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 14, 2006)

neji's Kaiton get's screw'd by rasengan.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

wow you people are breaking out a sweat over kasitens


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

NOT exatly my friend............

rasengan has a delay before it actually lands, in that delay KAITEN will destroy the incoming naruto!! *INSERT EVIL LAUGH!!*


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

well ura renge (reverse lotus) >> ALL


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Unfortunately for Neji, Byakugan is only 359 degrees.

Mohkay, it depends on the chakra flow of the Rasengan user. If it flows to the left and the user attacks from above, it will go through the Kaiten. Otherwise, you're absolutely right. That was just an exception I thought of.

Wrong, FART. Yushi No Jutsu > EVERYTHING.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

URA RENGE is just too good!!! the tension when one player goes 'psycho RL' in a 4 man melee! everyone just turns and runs away!!!


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

wow your going at it more than 100 miles per hour......

anyone here like


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> URA RENGE is just too good!!! the tension when one player goes 'psycho RL' in a 4 man melee! everyone just turns and runs away!!!



i could kill EVERYONE in 4-players with ura renge :amazed


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Ura Renge < Yushi No Jutsu.

Nothing beats it, I'm sorry. I didn't create it, Orochimaru did.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

whats yoshi no jutsu?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Yushi No Jutsu_ 



Orochimaru's immortality jutsu that he uses to take someone's body for his own. Can't be blocked or dodged or kaitened!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

oh yea, well yoshi no jutsu isnt really an attack..


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

So. It's a technique all the same.

Wow, WS-Chan's gonna be happy when she sees all the posts her thread has accumulated.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

i know she will be happy XD

why dont we throw a parade for her?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 14, 2006)

Because I ran out of paper machey(sp ) half-way through.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

ooh.....


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

does anyone here have clash of ninja 4?
i just wanna know what happens if u beat all the missions..

because theres too many :amazed


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 14, 2006)

I like clash of the ninja. I don't have it, but it is a cool game, I tested it at Gamestop.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> So. It's a technique all the same.
> 
> Wow, WS-Chan's gonna be happy when she sees all the posts her thread has accumulated.



Oh thanks. Thanks Sparkles for the parade idea. You guys rock!    How many missions are there so far on Clash of Ninja 4?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Oh thanks. Thanks Sparkles for the parade idea. You guys rock!    How many missions are there so far on Clash of Ninja 4?


uh i dont know, maybe 200 ?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Are u serious Kyubi?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

im guessing, because i know that you need to beat 120 missions to
get curse seal 2 sasuke, and i got him. but i still had some missions left over..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Man thats long. What game does mission mode start? 2nd or 3rd?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

mission mode is only in the 4th game..

maybe the 2nd since i never owned it


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh that would be cool if it started in the second one. But I doubt it if it is not in the 3rd one.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

whats your favorite special in clash of ninja?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

In the first one I like Sasuke's combo and Haku's crystal ice mirrors. What about you?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yea sasuke's barrage of lions is pretty cool

in the first one, i think sharingan kakashi's special looks cool
but in the other ones, i like itachi's god of the moon technique


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

That sounds so cool I can't wait to see it. Whose other special do you  like than Itachi.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 14, 2006)

I heard CPU Itachi overuses Tsukiyomi


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Really that sucks and would be stupid. What is your favorite special 7th?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

uh cool. I can't wait to get the second one!! Any one here have the second one?


----------



## gregjalepeno (Jun 14, 2006)

*THAT game?!*

man do i love naruto, but that game was absolutly HORRIBLE!!! they shouldve done that game more like the classics from the ninties. man...


----------



## gregjalepeno (Jun 14, 2006)

it REALLY sucked. i expected way more. man oh man...


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah man


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Hopefully they will get a lot better.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

what did we expect anyway?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

True. I am just so bored!!!


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 14, 2006)

right now im thinking of summoning a panda jester to dance infront of us...

were so bored we need a panda to entertain!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

LOL That is pretty sad. So which of the CON games is your favorite?


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jun 14, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> does anyone here have clash of ninja 4?
> i just wanna know what happens if u beat all the missions..


That I saw, there isn't anything after CS2.


			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> How many missions are there so far on Clash of Ninja 4?


360 even, but they are VERY repetitive.


			
				7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> I heard CPU Itachi overuses Tsukiyomi


Not really, just like most it's easy to dodge, so the computer normally only uses it if you leave yourself open. Though I have seen him use it on a throw.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Cool thanks for the info Deathinstinct. Do u have a favorite CON Game?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 14, 2006)

What's CON?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Latin-lover. It is Clash of Ninja. Just in case you don't know it is a Naruto game.


----------



## Disastorm (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the second one.. but why do you want to know about it.  Basically the 4th one is the most up to date.  all the ones before the 4th one are worse than the 4th one (since they just update the game a bit and then call it the sequel), the 2nd is an improved 1st, the 3rd is an improved 2nd and the 4th is an improved 3rd. oh Latin Lover you might be more familiar with the japanese name of this game which is Gekitou Ninja Taisen or GNT.


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jun 14, 2006)

Overall my favorite is the 4th, but the 3rd has a better story mode.
The 3rd has Lee v Gaara, the 4th has Itachi v Iruka (don't remember this fight).


----------



## Disastorm (Jun 14, 2006)

have u guys seen the Itachi 100% combo.  I found a video of it on Youtube.
Gamers shoot people in the face.

basically, if you get hit with itachi's down+x , he can kill you 100% damage, and you have no chance to escape.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

That is so crazy and awesome.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Deathinstinct said:
			
		

> Overall my favorite is the 4th, but the 3rd has a better story mode.
> The 3rd has Lee v Gaara, the 4th has Itachi v Iruka (don't remember this fight).



i dont remember itachi vs iruka..

and i have the 4th


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jun 14, 2006)

Disastorm said:
			
		

> have u guys seen the Itachi 100% combo. I found a video of it on Youtube.
> Gamers shoot people in the face.
> 
> basically, if you get hit with itachi's down+x , he can kill you 100% damage, and you have no chance to escape.


That's real cool, but that's not practical.
In reality, the opponent can easily substitute out of it or safe roll at several points in the combo.  Don't know though, the super might disable those options.


----------



## Disastorm (Jun 14, 2006)

Deathinstinct said:
			
		

> Don't know though, the super might disable those options.



it does.                      .


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jun 14, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> i dont remember itachi vs iruka..
> 
> and i have the 4th


Story Mode Chapter 3.
Mission 3: Itachi vs. Iruka
Mission 4: Itachi & Kisame vs. Jiraiya & Iruka


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

Deathinstinct said:
			
		

> Story Mode Chapter 3.
> Mission 3: Itachi vs. Iruka
> Mission 4: Itachi & Kisame vs. Jiraiya & Iruka



thats wierd  

well it never happened in the show.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Those would be weird matches if it happened in the show.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yea very.. iruka wouldnt stand a chance

i wanna see orochimaru vs itachi


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah poor Iruka would be out in a few punches. Itachi and Orochimaru would be a cool match. Wasn't Orochimaru in Atsuki or whatever it is until he left it. That would be an awesome match, epsecially in the game.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

hmm but why is orochimaru getting sasuke for the sharingan instead of itachi?

maybe orochimaru's afraid of itachi..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah I think that he is. Maybe he thinks Sasuke can get as good as his brother and doesn't want to bother or go near Itachi.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

or maybe orochimaru is a p*d*p****


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok that is just scary!! It is anothe MJ. Is Orochimaru hard to fight on the games?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yeaa very, for some reason i usualyy die against orochimaru

his special always hits me..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

That sucks. Do you get revenge on him later?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 14, 2006)

yea i eventually have to beat him to get to the next round XD


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah. I hate it when you can't beat people and it continues the same way. so anything anyone wants to talk about clash of ninja? I am so bored.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

I will, wolf.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool thanks Latin~Sama.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Except no spamming because that will get this thread trashed. So what kinda characters are in CON?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

In the first one there is only 8. Iruka, Kakashi, Naruto, Sakura, Sasuke, Zabuza, Haku, Rock.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Who is Rock, and what powers does Kakashi have?

Oh, and I read in the earlier posts that you wanted to know if Shika was any good, click on this link: Shikamaru Rocks!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That was cool thanks. Rock Lee he is the dude in the green outfit and has a weird hair cut. He is Gai's pupil if you want to say it that way. Kakashi does chidori unless you unlock sharingan kakashi. Then you can copy people's moves.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

I know who Lee and Gai Sensei are. And how powerful is the Chidori?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

It is pretty good. It takes quite a bit of life away.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool. Click this to watch a japanese Commercial of Naruto Clash of the Ninja 3, tho it's in japanese, you can look at the fight scenes. Yay!


----------



## trottingfox (Jun 15, 2006)

wow this got big over one question


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That looks way awesome. TenTen's attacks are pretty cool. don't you think?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey, you were in one of the firsts posts. Yeah, this became a popular thread. But hopefully we're still talking about CON, right?



> That looks way awesome. TenTen's attacks are pretty cool. don't you think?


I guess, I didn't see Tenten.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah we are still talking about it. What was your favorite move in that vid for the game?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

I liked Lee's thing where he wrapps the victim in his bandages, Naruto's Rasengan when he does the Kage Bunshin, and Gaara's monster arm that hit's his victim!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Those were cool. I liked how Naruto used rasengan on Jariya becasue Jariya was the one to teach it to him. Gaara's was way cool.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey I heard had this cool special having to do with giant shurikens.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Do you know who does it? I know Iruka uses one.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Giant Shurikens!?
Like how big compared to Jiraiya.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 15, 2006)

I meant to put Iruka in my last post lol


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh yeah. His special is pretty good and kind of cool.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

What does Iruka do other than throw giant shurikens?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

He punches you up into the air, pins you with the shuriken and than slams down and spins on your stomach.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

That sounds like fun. Iruka's a little bit out there with his attacks. But not as far as Oro is...


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

What exactly is Oro's attack? I can't remember it.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Oro is in the game!?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

In the 3rd or 4th one. Man I suck at spelling tonight! I think I need to get more rest than I have recently.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't leave now! And besides, what are his powers?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know what he does in the games. I am guessing he does something with snakes. Sorry I don't know.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 15, 2006)

And the Kusanagi sword


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh really? That is so cool. That is freaky how he made the sword appear in the show.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 15, 2006)

Thats why people think he has the 8 tailed snake inside of him


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh. I haven't heard that before. That is new to me.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 15, 2006)

search bijuu on wikipedia.org


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok thanks. Do own this games 7th?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

That's cool. So who's your fav. character on this game?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool. How many?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> That's cool. So who's your fav. character on this game?


Mine is Kakashi and Haku. Do you have any?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

I haven't played the game, but I wanna.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool. To bad u can't play mine. Who sounds like the best character to you?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, I'd have to play the game, altho, Kakashi sounds good.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 15, 2006)

Ive only played as Naruto and he had some pretty good combos.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Naruto, eh? what were they?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Kyubi Naruto is way good. (Oh yeah Latin-lover I forgot to mention you can unlock him) Kyubi Naruto has some very good combos and his special is cool to.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

What's the difference between Kyu*u*bi Naruto and Naruto?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Kyubi naruto has chakra coming out and he is faster and stronger than usual.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

What are their combos;each of them, and can you list them?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

For Naruto or all the characters?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Just 4 Kyuubi and regular Naruto...but, you could do them all!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Everybody? (specials) Ok but you better not leave! 
Zabuza uses hidden in the mist justu and slashes you with his swords like 7 times.
Haku-Crystal ice mirrors and throws those needle things at you like 30 times.
Iruka-knocks u up in the air pins you down with shurikens then slams and spins on your stomach.
Kakashi- chidori
Naruto- shadow clone justu and kicks you in the air kicks u in the head and knock you to the ground.
Sakura- Inner Sakura comes out and she punches you alot.
Sasuke- Gets u in the air like Rock then punches and kick in the air and slams u down.
Rock- gets u up in the air wraps the bandage around you and slams you really hard in the ground.
Kyubi Naruto- Fast attacks and his last on a spurge of chakra comes out and sends you flying.
Sharingan Kakashi- Copies their moves.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool, which move is the strongest?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I am not sure. They are all really good in their own way. In my opinion I think Kakashi's, Zabuza's and Haku's are really good.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Haku's sounds really cheap tho.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey its a hekki gendi (sp?) some are pretty cheap.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 15, 2006)

Zabuza - Hidden Mist Slash
Haku-Crystal ice mirrors: Acupuncture
Iruka-knocks u up in the air pins you down with shurikens then slams and spins on your stomach.
Kakashi- chidori
Naruto- Uzumaki Naruto Rendan (Naruto Uzumaki Barrage in the ENG version)
Sakura- Inner Sakura combo
Sasuke-  Lion combo
Rock- Omote Renge (Primary Lotus)
Kyubi Naruto- Fast attacks and his last on a spurge of chakra comes out and sends you flying.
Sharingan Kakashi- Copies their moves.

I corected some names for you


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh thanks 7th!


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 15, 2006)

your getting real indepth here


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok see ya people.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 15, 2006)

Kyuubi naruto?? just keep on bashing 'A' and youll win!!!!!! ots a relentless combo which is too quick to try and counter!

some more sepecial.......

1010 - Shoshoryou
Shika - Captures opponent with shadow, slams head on the wall behind them
Hinata: a jyuuken type combo ended with some kinda 'hadouken' style smash!
Gaara: Desert Coffin & 'goes insde sand ball, BIG hand exteneds out and causes serios damage'
Temari: summons tornado , sucks opponent into air, lands on fan

i know the descriptions are ABIT casual, but hey!!!!

theses a clip on youtube, where someone does a 100% combo with itachi!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool. That is game 2 right?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> What exactly is Oro's attack? I can't remember it.



remember the attack he did to naruto in the forest of death?
thats his first special

and his second special is the kusunagi sword

and orochimaru's in the second game 

i cant believe they call it kyubi naruto in clash of ninja..
thats japanese   they left it untranslated


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That is so cool. That is so freaky how he gets the sword. *shivers*


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> NOT exatly my friend............
> 
> rasengan has a delay before it actually lands, in that delay KAITEN will destroy the incoming naruto!! *INSERT EVIL LAUGH!!*


 

rasengan could get broken easly...Odama rasengan opn the other was able to catch Itachi,


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 15, 2006)

Kyuubi naruto is really cheap. all you have to do is push a, and don't stop pushing it. the opponent can't even block! yes, i'm a sore loser.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

i think that about some characters too sometimes.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

That happens on Super Smash Bros. too. But is Kyuubi Naruto the worst of them all in cheapness?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I guess in some cases he can.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Heh I can easily kill kyubi naruto with characters like sakura o_o


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Heh I can easily kill kyubi naruto with characters like sakura o_o


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

What can Sakura do other than her inisde self? I thought that she wan't that good.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 15, 2006)

Itachi is far more cheaper then KN!!!

Sakura is more of a technical fighter, rather then the all out POWER!!!!! charecters


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> What can Sakura do other than her inisde self? I thought that she wan't that good.


Her inner sakura is pretty good actually, and she is pretty quick. I tend to be good with the underdog characters


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> That happens on Super Smash Bros. too. But is Kyuubi Naruto the worst of them all in cheapness?



in the later games kyubi naruto isnt cheap..

but itachi and one-tail kyubi naruto are reaally cheap


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

That's kinda weird seeing as ow they depict her like a weakling in the show.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 15, 2006)

Tenten is the most under-rated!!!! did a comeback with 1010 the other day, down to my last charecter against all 3 of the opponent, 1010 wins!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

^ tentens pretty good in the CoN games


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> Tenten is the most under-rated!!!! did a comeback with 1010 the other day, down to my last charecter against all 3 of the opponent, 1010 wins!! HAHAHAHA


I love her arial special   also her back A quatro combo rocks


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

What are Tenten's powers?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

she doesnt really have any powers, but she can summon hundreds of ninja weapons like kunai and shuriken


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

It is kind of like a tornado of two long scrolls and she stays in their and throw a lot of weapons (lots of different kinds) at you.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

How much damage does that attack do?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> she doesnt really have any powers, but she can summon hundreds of ninja weapons like kunai and shuriken


Her weapon summoning skillz are her powers o_O; I havent seen any other character summon weapons like her.

My favorite teams in NOF4 =

Itachi
One tail kyubi Naruto
CS2 sasuke

or 

Sasuke
Kakashi
Itachi

Team attack + 2 chidori's + mangekyou = owns


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

you should see how strong one-tail kyubi naruto is
his down+X special makes him do this power-up thing and it sends a shockwave
across the whole arena

he can teleport, he can reach you across the arena by stretching his hand (not his real hand, but from this chakra armor that surrounds you the whole time)

also when you jump and press A, he shoots this meteor full of chakra at him

and of course, his normal special, a REALLY strong version of rasengan

yea..he's kinda cheap :amazed


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

So he is strong and cheap. A lot of fighting games have characters like that.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

im not complaining..

i like using one-tail kyubi naruto


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah and I like using Kyubi Naruto and Haku in the first game.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

i like haku's second special in the later games. she teleports infront of the enemy and shoots these floating ice needles that comes from the ground


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Is Haku a boy or girl?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

she claims to be a boy..


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

She=girl
he=boy
She can not be a boy.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That sounds like a cool special. People always have an argue if Haku is a boy or girl. The show says boy, while other people say girl. I have found very weird pictures for the topic. Anyway Haku is pretty strong in the game.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

What about Zabuza?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

^ zabuzas a boy for sure


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> What about Zabuza?



Zabuza is really strong, but at the same time really slow compared to the other characters.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Haku is the gender-challenged love-slave of Zabuza. And he's a tranny.

0_0

I missed a lot.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That is what a lot of people think. If u could choose would you have him a guy or girl?  Who is your guy's very best character? In my game my best is Sasuke and Kakashi.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

i wish haku was a girl..

i still think hes a girl

and i think my favorite character is kakashi from kakashi gaiden


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, I like Sasuke the best out of the options in CoN, so I rock with him.

How can you NOT be good with Hatake? (Chidori!!)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I know it would be hard to suck with him. My worst character is Sakura, I just suck with her.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

0_0

Everyone does.

I assume the later games don't pass the time-skip, FART? If so, does Sakura get any better, like in the manga?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

The games follow the anime so if they make one now there wont be any new characters unless they add filler characters, so we will probably have to wait till after the time skip where the 5th game will  be on wii


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> 0_0
> 
> Everyone does.
> 
> I assume the later games don't pass the time-skip, FART? If so, does Sakura get any better, like in the manga?




they should, if the anime ever gets back on track with the storyline..

and yea sakura gets ALOT better in part 2


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

neveeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If the game goes on Wii, it MUST go on GC! Otherwise, I will boycott Naruto and play/read/watch only while no one's looking. Cuz I'm addicted.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> neveeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If the game goes on Wii, it MUST go on GC! Otherwise, I will boycott Naruto and play/read/watch only while no one's looking. Cuz I'm addicted.


....Just buy a fucking Wii, honestly the thing is only like 200 butcks probably and why make games for a failed console why they can make it on a new console with loads of potential, Nintendo made the GC and Wii so yeah


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

She gets a new special right?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Who gets a new special?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Everybody will probably get a new special, we havent seen her inner sakura in ages she will most like use super strenght and heal herself


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

You're kidding, right? A brand new, hot-topic console like Wii only $200?? Oh...I never knew you were funny, V-Kun.

*references L-l's Location*

Yay! Five of a kind!!


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Does CON only come out on PS2 or somethin'?

@Ken: Hey, you noticed, but there are eleven people on that list, not five.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> You're kidding, right? A brand new, hot-topic console like Wii only $200?? Oh...I never knew you were funny, V-Kun.
> 
> *references L-l's Location*
> 
> Yay! Five of a kind!!


...The wii Will cost between 150-250 More likely 200 Nintendo said it wont go over 250 for sure


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> ...The wii Will cost between 150-250 More likely 200 Nintendo said it wont go over 250 for sure


*blink, blink*

You're kidding. AWESOME!!

L-l... that's the card hand I had...


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Latin-lover I was asking about Sakura. CON games are only or gamecube right now. So are CON games going to be for wii too?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> *blink, blink*
> 
> You're kidding. AWESOME!!
> 
> L-l... that's the card hand I had...


Seriously your stupid abit XDDD

Console probably 200,games about 50 dollars


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

No. You stupid.

There's no fighting it... CoN will eventually be on Wii. I'm just hoping they'll atleast release it for GC too.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

The price for Xbox 360 games are like $70 right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> No. You stupid.
> 
> There's no fighting it... CoN will eventually be on Wii. I'm just hoping they'll atleast release it for GC too.


They wont...Why release a new game which will probably use the controller in some way and release it on a dead console O_o


Once again

Naruto: clash of ninja/Naruto taisen(japanese name) = Gamecube and the Wii for the next one probably

Naruto: ultimate ninja(?) = PS2 and probably PS3

And sine the Wii also runs GC games you can still play the older games on it


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> She gets a new special right?



who? sakura? in the third one, she gets a second special so yea..




			
				Ken-Sama said:
			
		

> You're kidding, right? A brand new, hot-topic console like Wii only $200?? Oh...I never knew you were funny, V-Kun.
> 
> *references L-l's Location*
> 
> Yay! Five of a kind!!



yep, the wii's $200, just like every other nintendo console released
and judging by e3, it looks like its gonna be awesome


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah even if they do make it for wii I hope they continue it for gc. I don't think I will be able to get a wii.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I prolly won't be able to get one either. I'm saving what money I get.

Say what you want, but the Revolution (Wii controller) doesn't interest me in the least. The right controller has so many buttons on it, it would take me too long to get a hang of it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah even if they do make it for wii I hope they continue it for gc. I don't think I will be able to get a wii.


The moment it goes Wii it wont go for the Gamecube anymore, the controller will probably be used for it.

Just sell your gamecube and some games and your atleast halfway o_O; just save up money its coming out in like 5 months


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I prolly won't be able to get one either. I'm saving what money I get.
> 
> Say what you want, but the Revolution (Wii controller) doesn't interest me in the least. The right controller has so many buttons on it, it would take me too long to get a hang of it.



so many buttons?   actually it has the least buttons of all three. nintendo made it like that purposely to make it easier for non-gamers, and people who are not hardcore gamers

and maybe you should see the nintendo e3 conference, the way the wii controller was used is awesome, and looks really fun



			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah even if they do make it for wii I hope they continue it for gc. I don't think I will be able to get a wii.



well it still might be coming out for gc, since the wii can play gamecube games (they still make ps1 games right?). not to mention NES, SNES, n64 and other system games


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That a big bummer! 

@ Latin~Sama
Yeah they have have got so expensive I can't and don't buy them anymore. Except I will Naruto Clash of Ninja 2.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

When does CoN2 come out?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

^ this fall. maybe sept. or october


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah. It is going to be a long time to get the rest though.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

In American, that is. I'm gonna get it from a friend in jap soon.

You>><<me


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

^ thats cool..but the second one? why dont u just get the 4th one if your
friends in japan?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

How do you make them play in your gc? Do you have to get something for your gc?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> That a big bummer!
> 
> @ Latin~Sama
> Yeah they have have got so expensive I can't and don't buy them anymore. Except I will Naruto Clash of Ninja 2.


Dude, cube games arent 70 dollars but 50 O_o, so will be Wii games, PS3 most likely 70+


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> How do you make them play in your gc? Do you have to get something for your gc?



u need to have a japanese gamecube or a freeloader disc

i just got the freeloader disc


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah but I don't get a lot of money. Cool I didn't know that all you needed to play a Japanese game.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

^ actually i just got the freeloader disk for free from a friend who had CoN3
but i think you can get it for like $15


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah but I don't get a lot of money. Cool I didn't know that all you needed to play a Japanese game.


If you buyt it from play-asia itl probably cost 70 bucks with the freeloader and shipment


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

^ Holy cow! I never stuff like that.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

You just need the freeloarder to understand the words and stuff, right?... RIGHT???

He doesn't live in Japan. he just has all the games, somehow.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> You just need the freeloarder to understand the words and stuff, right?... RIGHT???
> 
> He doesn't live in Japan. he just has all the games, somehow.



no sadly freeloader doesnt translate anything, just allows you to play japanese games..

but you really dont need to read much, its just a fighting game

all u really need to know is the menu, but it shows pictures, so it helps u out anyway


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> You just need the freeloarder to understand the words and stuff, right?... RIGHT???
> 
> He doesn't live in Japan. he just has all the games, somehow.


Its called importing games -_-; I do it too I got naruto taisen 4 

There is nothing for any consoel that translates the game


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

All I need is pictures, FART.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> All I need is pictures, FART.


You don't believe I have the game? o_O


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

V-kun, I never said that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

700th post and which character is the best in the 4th game?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> Heres the character list for the 4th game in case anyone wondered..BASE CHARACTERS:
> 
> Naruto
> Sasuke
> ...



Here is the list thanks to KyubiFart!!!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

When did I say "I don't believe you"!?!?!?



Oh, nice pics, btw.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 15, 2006)

i wouldnt take this if i was getting it for free

no dub naruto game enters my house


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, if anyone ever offers it to ya for free, be sure to send it my way.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Well, if anyone ever offers it to ya for free, be sure to send it my way.




ill probably break the disk in half and piss all over it and then putting it on fire 

so your game cube could have some problems reading the disk >_>


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Well, if anyone ever offers it to ya for free, be sure to send it my way.



Yeah no kidding send it to my house. I am so bored!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

don't be silly, uncanny. You can't set a damp disc on fire.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL Where did that come from? Oh ok never mind.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, get serious uncanny!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That is one of the dumbest things I have heard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 15, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> ill probably break the disk in half and piss all over it and then putting it on fire
> 
> so your game cube could have some problems reading the disk >_>


Stop being a elitist dub hater


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> LOL Where did that come from? Oh ok never mind.


0_0  The world may never know.  0_0

I'm with V-kun. If the guy didn't have anything helpful to say, why bother posting?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah and I doubt anyone would give it to him for free.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Not if I had 500000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 copies. Then I would send him one.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd get as many copies as I could and send him one each day.

Ofcourse, I'd keep one for myself.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Same with me Latin.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

But I would think of all my friends first!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That would be way cool.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

I know, but think of the money!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

You would be broke in a single minute or at least I would.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

> Oh. How are we spamming?



Spamming is anything off-topic and if you do it enuf times, you can be banned.

Ken your nickname is the Milk-man. And which of the four games are the best? I'm guessing the 1st.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh!! Okay. Yes lets stop. So Who do you guys think is the strongest out of all the genin? (Not including Shikamaru) I was thinking Sasuke or Neji.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Gaara, hands down.

L-l, the milkman's not cool. People only pay attention to him when their newborn child has the same skin color as him.

0_0

Oh, I get it! ^_^  Pretty cool.

uncanny, if you don't like the voices that much, just mute your TV.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Of Konoha, Sasuke could beat them all. Excluding Shikamaru, ofcourse.

uncanny, if the dub won't ever go into your GC, then why are you complaining about it?

Wow, I haven't heard "pwn" or "noob" in a long time.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the best genin in the first game is totally Sasuke. In the second one I think the strongest (Kohana) genin will be Sasuke or Neji and the strongest genin from sand would be Gaara. I think Temari would be good though.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I just remembered Rock Lee. Can I change my answer?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Here we go with the aforementioned elitism.

It's not corruption, it's just a show/manga/game. We watch/read/play it because we get enjoyment out of it. It doesn't have to be perfect. There is no right and wrong version. uncanny, just let us have our fun.

(To keep on-topic)
Are our choices from the manga or the game, Shinobi-Chan?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I totally agree with Ken~Sama! 

Ken yes you can change your answer I forgot about him also.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah that is weird that he can't do any justu's and that stuff like especially on the game. But he is way strong anyway.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Yea, but based on how well he does anyway, taijutsu's all he needs.

Really, it's his voice and the idolism of Gai and his obsession over Sakura that gets to me most.

He's just one of those people I just wanna backhand and say "Shut up!" to.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, now I'm not even paying attention to u_s's posts anymore.

Then, as far as the game is concerned, Lee is undoubtedly the strongest Genin.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Me either. If he really liked Naruto wouldn't care. But oh well. So whats CON games do you have? Sorry I forgot.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Ken on the games what weapons do you like the best?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 15, 2006)

a pleasant reminder.  Any spamming like what happened before again, and there will be personal warnings.  Just wanted to throw that in there


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Sorry, I can't stop myself sometimes_ 



We have been spoken to by THE Chamcham Trigger!

 I've heard so much about you.




I appreciate the reminder. Thank you.

So, Shinobi-Chan, does Zabuza's guillotine sword count? Cuz I'd rather that than a kunai anyday.

And what about Iruka's giant shuriken? 

Wow, I forgot quite a bit of the game, apparently.:sweat


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Off topic real quick_ 



Yeah the Chamcham trigger is cool. 


 
Thanks for the reminder. Anyway yeah his sword counts. It is strong but it makes him slow. In the game I have to have fast people.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 15, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Sorry, I can't stop myself sometimes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hello Ken~Sama .  You were wise how you handeled the previous situation.  

As for these games, all elitist idealisms aside, the COD games are okay for anime games, but as a stand alone fighting game, it certainly lacks...ha...I mean it lacks a whole lot to stand on its own, meaning that if it weren't for the naruto characters, it'd just be a flashy game that noone would care about due to it's rather shallow combo system and loose controls.

Other than that, the game is still very interesting, especially when you have a friend to play with...at least from my experience with its sequels and whatnot.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Zabuza has a sword? What do the other characters have?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Oh hello Ken~Sama .  You were wise how you handeled the previous situation.
> 
> As for these games, all elitist idealisms aside, the COD games are okay for anime games, but as a stand alone fighting game, it certainly lacks...ha...I mean it lacks a whole lot to stand on its own, meaning that if it weren't for the naruto characters, it'd just be a flashy game that noone would care about due to it's rather shallow combo system and loose controls.
> 
> Other than that, the game is still very interesting, especially when you have a friend to play with...at least from my experience with its sequels and whatnot.


Well, I'm a pretty wise person, heheheh. I handle things responsibly. it's when people continue that I get... rash.

"COD"??? CoN, I assume. Correct me if I'm wrong. But, you've got good points that I hadn't thought of before. It definitely would be junk without the manga/anime. And it IS a short game, so it relies greatly on multiplayer and the flashyness.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry Chamcham trigger! 
Anyway Latin Haku has those needle and most of the other characters on the game have kunais. That is all I remeber right now.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Zabuza's sword, Iruka's large shuriken (in his special), umm... That's all I can think of that we haven't named yet.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Are kunais and Shurikens the only weapons?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah that is all I can think of to. Which is your favorite out of them to use in the game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Nothing like Back + A followed by charged A. Or, Up + B followed by Up + A. (Sasuke, ofcourse)


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

I haven't ever played the game, but what do the shuriken look like? Do they look like that one that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 one that Sasuke throws to distract Zabuza and free kakashi?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah that is the shuriken they use in the game.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

How much damage does it do?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

This one, L-l?

This is the basic shuriken.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok I am confused so like that isn't spamming right because it is about the game right? Weapons themselves don't do a lot of damage in the game unless you hold the a button for a long time.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks ken.
Have you seen shika's powers in the 4th game?
Click here!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy to have done it, L-l.

yea, unless it's Zabuza's sword or Iruka's special. Regular kunai and shuriken can help to distract and trick opponents, though. I do it all the time.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That is what I usually do in the game. Like if I am Kakashi I throw the kunai's and then go underground and grab them.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I use Back and A a lot, so I keep a distance and throw Kunai. (This is as Sasuke, btw.) And when they choose to bring the fight right infront of me, I throw the kunai to make them jump, then Back A.

There's no avoiding it!!!

Watched the special, L-l. I don't like how the wall had to appear out of nowhere.  I think that should be a super special or something that only works when the enemy is closer to the wall than you, and it does more damage. That would be cool and add a little more intelligence to the role of Shikamaru.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice strategy. Who else are u good with besides Sasuke in the game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I just need to learn everyone's moves, and I can fight with them. I'm adaptive, but used to Sasuke.

It is a good strategy. Another connection between me and Shikamaru.

But I don't do that much against human players. I don't like when people do that sort of thing, so I get in there and katon.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

*Clicked!*


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah I can choose people and make up strategies except I can't with Sakura. I just suck with her. I can't wait for her to get better in the next few games.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I never even bothered with Sakura. I might try her out, next time. I don't remember her having anything special, though.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Her special ins't that great. All she does is hit you and the head and inner sakura comes out and punches you several times. Its not that special.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Yea, but she's Sakura. What do you expect?

Saw, the clip, L-l. I'd stomp that guy.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 15, 2006)

One thing I hate about this game is the fact that substitution no jutsu takes up too much chakra.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah that does suck on the game, but it can save your life.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Adds more Shikamaru to the game, so I love it.

(by Shikamaru, I mean geniousness)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh ok I get it. Yeah it really does add it to the game.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I like having to think things out like that. I'm not a strategy game fan or anything. Just, i like how finding this stuff out helps a lot.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That cool I do that in most games, especially in Clash of Ninja.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm one of those players, that you watch me play on the screen and hear button mashing and wonder "how does he do all that?"


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I do that if I get mad to. I probally wouldn't be as good as you. I like mash buttons on Naruto if I loss to a person.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh, I don't get mad, I just press buttons for faster attacks. I attack, and by the time Sasuke follows through, I'm behind you and about to kick you into the ground.

If I lose to someone, I commend them and ask for more fights.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool. In the game who is usually the hardest to beat in your opinion?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Zabuza.

He's like Soul Calibur's Nightmare. That huge sword is so powerful and ranged. Luckily, Sasuke has kunai, teleport kick, and katon.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah I think Zabuza and Haku are the hardest. Zabuza has the huge sword and it hurts. Haku is fast and blocks a lot.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Haku never lets up on the freaking ice needles. Plus, he has the double-throw type thing going on.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

It is so fast you can't do anything to stop it either. I think the easiest person to beat is Sakura or Iruka sometimes. What do you think?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Iruka has a teleporting move. If the controller is in the right hands, you can't touch him.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That is true, but when the computer plays as him they are not very good. If someone plays as him, he is usually really good. I am just talking about computer enemies.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

In that case, he's a 20 second fighter.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah. Most of the computer enemies I can beat in 15-20 secs.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Yea. Who do you use?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Most of the Sasuke and Kakashi. Sometimes Iruka and Haku. What about you?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

If I'm not Sasuke, Kakashi. Anyone else, it's either to unlock someone, or because the game forces me to, i.e. Story mode.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh. What is your favorite stage in the first game? Got to go bye.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Forget the name, but the one with Konohamaru and Hinata in the background peeling around trees and junk. The polygon shaped arena infron t of the school.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

i like the one with the 9-tailed fox behind these giant bars
and theres flame everywhere


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds awesome, but you killed our purely-CoN 1 discussion.

Jk, FART, it's alright.

Never played that level, but that sounds really cool.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

huh? oh i didnt know you were only talking about the first one

the title of the thread says 'clash of ninja' but that can also mean
the 'clash of ninja' series


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Sneaky, sneaky. Good.

But, we were simply talking about CoN 1. So, who do you most use on CoN 4?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

i like to use itachi, kimimaro or gaara

i like other ones, but i think im the best with them ^

which CoN games do u have?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I only have number one. I like the bridge on the first one.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Sometimes I like the bridge. I'm used to fighting Zabuza there, so I know how to take advantage of the dimensions of the bridge.

I don't have any, but I rent the first a lot and am gonna get the second sometime soon.

Itachi, Kimimaro, Gaara... sound like some brokoen characters, lol. All feared legends.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

I like to outsmart Zabuza on the bridge. In any of the new games can you summon animals like Kakashi and his pursuing fang?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, remember the legendary sennin combo special?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh yeah kind of.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

But I think it may only be for specials. As for the persuiing fang, I'm not sure it would be a very good move by itself. it could probably be a speacial though. The dogs are summoned and hold the opponent while Kakashi uses chidori, like on the bridge.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That would be a way awesome special.   What if Itachi and Orochimaru fought? Who do you think would win?


----------



## Roy (Jun 15, 2006)

I use Kyuubi Naruto and Sharingan Kakashi


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 15, 2006)

Itachi definetly. But what powers does Itachi have?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Ha!! Orochimaru would make Itachi look like Sakura! itachi could barely beat Manda, and that's only ONE of Orochimaru's jutsus.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow lots of different opionions. Does Itachi use that thing where he tortures Kakashi in the game?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> Itachi definetly. But what powers does Itachi have?



itachi uchiha has this move where he teleports you into this world he created,
and he can basically do anything he wants there. against kakashi, itachi
stabbed kakashi for 72 hours straight, controlling the pain and everything,
since its his world. against sasuke, he made him relive the day itachi killed his whole clan, and made sasuke watch itachi kill his parents in front of him

very strong but pretty freaky



			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Wow lots of different opionions. Does Itachi use that thing where he tortures Kakashi in the game?



yep. he does


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Tsukiyomi, and if anything, prolly a special.

Tsukiyomi can only be possibly broken by a blood Uchiha, so I expect that to someup in his and Sasuke's final fight.

Tsukiyomi allows the user to control the pain and the feeling of how long it lasts, all at the expense of the user, ofcourse. Thus, "How damaged is your eyesight, Itachi?"

So, Itachi can do whatever he wants, really, when he uses Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That is so nuts! Sorry I don't know the name.  What is the overall best special out them all in your guy's opinion?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

itachi's tsukyomi definitely. then maybe one-tail kyubi naruto's rasengan


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know 'em all.

But, of all the specials I DO know... Chidori.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That would be so cool if in a game Naruto used rasengan and Sasuke used chidiori just like the show. Don't you guys think?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

yea curseseal 2 sasukes black chidori is cool too

^ and WS, that happens in story mode


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

Its black? Sweet! ^ It has oh....


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

I absolutely loved the CS2 Sasuke v. Kyuubi Naruto fight scene.

That should be some ultra secret movie or something if two opponents used Naruto and Sasuke and did Chidori v. Rasengan and, like, the entire movie of the battle showed. (Skippable ofcourse. It would suck to have to watch the ENTIRE thing everytime both specials were used)


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2006)

^ nah, the game doesnt do that, because the fighting is supposed to be fast-paced

at least they have those moves for specials


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 15, 2006)

That is still cool.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh, I didn't expect them too, I just thought it would be a kewl idea.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah that be one of the coolest things in my opinion.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

though when you're itachi, and you do his special against sasuke, 
he says: foolish little brother, hate me, detest me..you know the famous
itachi quote 

but he doesnt do that when you do it to someone else..

same with lee vs gaara
when you do primary lotus, the special is extended against gaara, and does more damage


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 16, 2006)

which is better in the game: Rasengan or Chidori?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

What about Gaara, Kimimaro, Lee. Any battle between two of the three, anything happen then?

Chidori should be the strongest since it's unorganized, visible chakra that cuts through anything.

Rasengan is visible too, but it doesn't shine, has some air inside it as the chakra swirls around, and is organized swirling in a certain direction.

Besides, Rasengan doesn't change color when naruto reaches a new level (Kyuubi). But, could you imagine!?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> which is better in the game: Rasengan or Chidori?



rasengans stronger than chidori, but when you charge up the chidori attack, i 
think chidoris stronger



			
				Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> What about Gaara, Kimimaro, Lee. Any battle between two of the three, anything happen then?



thats in story mode i think, but nothing changed between specials

gaara+lee+someone else has a team move if thats what u mean..


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

I saw the Gaara + Lee + Kimimaro on the video a while back, is that what you were talking about?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow! I am getting a headache. So Itachi's move would not be able to be avoided right? Whose else's move?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm sure there's a way to avoid anyone's special, though this is only speculation based off of my CoN 1 experience. Only, Kakashi's Chidori is especially harder to dodge.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 16, 2006)

Does it waste chakra when you do the Rasengan because you have to do Kage Bushin No jutsu?


----------



## Jaga (Jun 16, 2006)

i gotta play this game... it looks cool


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Wow! I am getting a headache. So Itachi's move would not be able to be avoided right? Whose else's move?



actually in the game, itachi has to hit you first, kinda like naruto, then he 
looks at you with his mangekyou sharingan eyes, and the special starts



			
				Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I saw the Gaara + Lee + Kimimaro on the video a while back, is that what you were talking about?



yeaa thats wat i meant ^



			
				Latin-lover said:
			
		

> Does it waste chakra when you do the Rasengan because you have to do Kage Bushin No jutsu?



no, it doesnt. i guess thats included


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

You sure do, Jaga, lol. We've burned through 42 pages purely on CoN talk.

L-l, I think it would do Kage Bunshin No Jutsu as part of the special, so it wouldn't take up anymore chakra than anyone else's special.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh so it is still like the first. It is a way cool game Jaga. I am watching Naruto right now Kakashi is about to use a thousand years of death on Naruto. LOL  What is the coolest stage out of all the games?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 16, 2006)

> L-l, I think it would do Kage Bunshin No Jutsu as part of the special, so it wouldn't take up anymore chakra than anyone else's special.


Well, that's cheap, and unfair for the victims of the Rasengan! 
Which uses up more chakra: Chidori or Rasengan?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

The one FART mentioned before with the Kyuubi spirit in the cage behind you.

Rasengan is all about chakra control, which is why it took naruto so long to learn, and why he has to Shadow Clone beforehand. So, it only takes as much chakra as for how big you want the rasengan. So, chidori probably takes more to be so powerful and constantly discharged uncontrollably. (thus, the little bolts shooting off every other second)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Sweet. That does sound kind of cheap with the chakra like 2 spaces above.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 16, 2006)

Now, which takes longer to charg eto it's full extent: Chidori or Rasengan?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, if everyone else's chakra depletes when using a special, then I would think Naruto's does too, regardless of the kage Bunshin. 

It's only unfair if it does opposite of what every other character's special does, chakra wise.

That's my point.

Latin-lover, I don't think Rasengan charges in the game. The ability to charge the Chidori and wait for the right time is an asset.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> Now, which takes longer to charg eto it's full extent: Chidori or Rasengan?



chidori needs alot of handsigns, and rasengan doesnt need any. but rasengan
is kinda hard to form.. so i guess they're the same


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

That sounds reasonable. Don't they do about the same amount of damage in the game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Chicori does more damage when fully charged, but if used immediately after creation, Rasengan.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok sorry I think you already told me. Sorry! Have you been playing the naruto games since they have came out?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

^ my friend gave me the 3rd CoN last year, and i got the 4th one last christmas


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice. I got my game this year the day it came out.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

I play every one I can anytime I can. So, only CoN 1 every once in a while.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 16, 2006)

I bet that it was hard to find!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

I would guess it would but I don't know. Was it hard to find?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

uh playasia.com 

not really..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh that would be easy.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

yea, just a website. otherwise, I'm not sure you could really get it at a store outside of Asia.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

That is true! I forgot about that factor. That would be hard to get the game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> yea, just a website. otherwise, I'm not sure you could really get it at a store outside of Asia.


I bought mine in a gameshop O_o;


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

That's why I thank God for the interweb!

I didn't ask you, V-kun!!

What's up?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

^ its hard but its possible. i found import games in the fry's electronics store.
and there should be alot more stores with imports.

but just use the website, its much easier


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

I can get any japanese game from my store shop kukuku


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, places that accept trade-ins and whotnot possibly would have a used jap version. 

V-kun, it doesn't matter what store you go to, because I live nowhere near Belgium.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Well, places that accept trade-ins and whotnot possibly would have a used jap version.
> 
> V-kun, it doesn't matter what store you go to, because I live nowhere near Belgium.


I know XD I like bragging And the shop also has anime,manga, Hentai and so on =O


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

0_0

You say, "hentai"??

Umm, how much would a package from Belgium to Eastern US cost?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 16, 2006)

No spamming of the sort! Anyways, Is Jiraiya good in the game?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> 0_0
> 
> You say, "hentai"??
> 
> Umm, how much would a package from Belgium to Eastern US cost?


Don't know but he is soon opening a online shop too with international shipping.

Hentai dvd's are 12.90 euro or 16.3162 dollars XD;


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> No spamming of the sort! Anyways, Is Jiraiya good in the game?




jiraiyas pretty good. his down+X summons a frog out of nowhere and
it lands on top of the enemy


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Very cool. What does Tsunade do?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

On a other note I totally love team gaara's team special


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 16, 2006)

I bet that tsunade summons a slug to slime the enemy.lol


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Don't know but he is soon opening a online shop too with international shipping.
> 
> Hentai dvd's are 12.90 euro or 16.3162 dollars XD;


Great, let me whip out my ten-thousandths of a penny.

So, how much damage does an attack like that do, FART?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Great, let me whip out my ten-thousandths of a penny.
> 
> So, how much damage does an attack like that do, FART?


those kind of attacks are rather weak, spider man's spider is good though since it prevents the opponen from moving


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Very cool. What does Tsunade do?



she does this heeldrop kick that makes an earthquake, and her second special heals her health



> So, how much damage does an attack like that do, FART?



allott, if u get hit..


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> Isn't this a thread for CoN?



actually that character's in CoN 4


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> she does this heeldrop kick that makes an earthquake, and her second special heals her health
> 
> 
> 
> allott, if u get hit..



That is cool. Thanks Kyubi. Who is your guy's favorite sannin to fight as?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> actually that character's in CoN 4


He thinks spider man as marvel's spider man

I am talking about spider dude of the 4 sound ninja


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> He thinks spider man as marvel's spider man
> 
> I am talking about spider dude of the 4 sound ninja



That dude freaks me out! You can play him? Oh man that will be freaky fighting him. I hate spiders!!!!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Let me personify how I would destroy the man of spiderness.

Spidey-dude><<Yours truly with a can or Raid


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice. Do you hate the dude or spiders? Even though he is freaky is he strong or good?


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 16, 2006)

What's his name? Who are you talking about?!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

I think he is called kidimarou or soemthing


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Latin-lover said:
			
		

> What's his name? Who are you talking about?!



I don't know his name but he is the freaky spider dude that Neji fights. I don't want to fight him in the game! I hate spiders!! Oh well is he strong?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

His special is pretty nice I like his forward+A combo


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

What does it do? (Wait do I want to know) *shivers* Wait yes I do. Sorry inner wars with myself.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

basicly kicks the oppnent in the head he jumps in the back, makes a arrow and bow and shoots the opponent with it


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

I didn't bother to remember his name, cuz I thought he was stupid. I could Google it, but I'm one of those lazy types. You know, the people who don't benefit society? Yeah, those guys.

He's probably not that bad, though. How do people go CS2 in that game? An alt costume, or some jutsu?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh yeah I remember that from the show. Cool. Is that one of the strongest specials of the sound 4? What game is this? I am getting excited.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

*hands Shinobi-Chan a bottle of Ritalin*

Don't take too many of those at once. i don't resusitate people once they start foaming.

Tayuya definitely gets the strongest special, cuz she's the cool one. And, doesn't Kimimaro make them the sound 5?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

She is the one with the flute right? So does she summon those three monster things?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

You hit the nail on the head. Yea, I'm pretty sure that's what she does.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah I was actually right today!   Kabuto is in a game right? What game 2nd or 3rd?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I didn't bother to remember his name, cuz I thought he was stupid. I could Google it, but I'm one of those lazy types. You know, the people who don't benefit society? Yeah, those guys.
> 
> He's probably not that bad, though. How do people go CS2 in that game? An alt costume, or some jutsu?


CS2 sasuke is a seperate character and the sound four are already in their CS 2 forms

And Tayuya does use her monsters


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, ok. I knew about CS2 Sasuke, though.

Cool, I was right.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Does her special almost kill you in one hit?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ask anything and I shall answer


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

you just got a question! lol


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

How big is too big, O semi-ignorant V-kun??

Seriously, though. What is the strongest attack, period, on each game?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i dont know but i seen choji its really easy to play as


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> How big is too big, O semi-ignorant V-kun??
> 
> Seriously, though. What is the strongest attack, period, on each game?



Yeah what is the overall strongest attack on the game?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i dont know so.... anyone like my new signature?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Yeah what is the overall strongest attack on the game?


ther arent any most powerfull attacks, the best ones are the team special when you pick the right guys, team gaara basicly kills 80% of their life


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Sweet. What about Naruto,Sakura,and Sasuke? Do they have a good special?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Sparkles, I have no idea what your sig means. I understand the pic and the caption, but not together.

V-kun I was told that the legendary sennin combo special was the best.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Sparkles, I have no idea what your sig means. I understand the pic and the caption, but not together.
> 
> V-kun I was told that the legendary sennin combo special was the best.


 
i try to make anything personal cryptic so noone will understand it...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Sweet. What about Naruto,Sakura,and Sasuke? Do they have a good special?


Meh its decent I guess, I think sasuke does a katon, sakura trows shuriken and naruto ransengan's his opponent


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh. Ok thanks. It would be cool to have a sharingan team.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Sparkles the Wonder Kitty said:
			
		

> i try to make anything personal cryptic so noone will understand it...


The sins are your dog, "forgiven" refers to neutering, "Suffer" is being molested and the red devil is the milkman.

How's my aim?

Anyway, V-kun. What about my sennin special statement?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Oh. Ok thanks. It would be cool to have a sharingan team.


There is a sharingan team special o_o

Kakashi
itachi
Sasuke

and on the sannin they arent the strongest at all not that i remember at least


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> The sins are your dog, "forgiven" refers to neutering, "Suffer" is being molested and the red devil is the milkman.
> 
> How's my aim?
> 
> Anyway, V-kun. What about my sennin special statement?


 

the sins are your depressed child + before your forgiven you suffer under the red devil (any obstacle) + being forgiven receiving happiness= redemption


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Kyuubi naruto isn't as cheap as many of you think. substitute and then rape him with the same 2 step combo(I recamend Rock lee).


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

^ then itachis cheap, because even if u do substitution, itachi can teleport
anytime he wants


----------



## Zabuza Hokage (Jun 16, 2006)

*I got Naruto clash of ninja game! Questions welcome. (possible spoiler)*

I shall answer All the questions about the game!


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 16, 2006)

I also got it,but a year ago, the original one, not the dubbed one ^^


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

the naruto fighting game i played at the anime con had itachi like make a clone of himself just by a press of a button!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

^^ Then Iruka's cheap, cuz he can teleport with a techniwue as well.

The difference is the substitution is triggered by being hit, but if you're hit, you can't use such techniques as Iruka's and Itachi's. You can only use either at one certain moment, for the most part.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> ^ then itachis cheap, because even if u do substitution, itachi can teleport
> anytime he wants


 
  basiclly...


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

theres already this one..

Click here


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

See, everyone always agrees with Ken.


*Spoiler*: _off-topic, so I'll spoiler tag it._ 



Mohkay, you wanna join the comedian's FC? I think you'd fit right in.




So, can Iruka still do that teleporting move in the later games?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i never thought of playing as iruka >.< poor me!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

He's not bad, really. One of those that you gotta practice with to make him useful, but with the teleporting technique, he can be very useful. I just like teleporting AND kicking at the same time, so...

Sasuke, FTW!


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> See, everyone always agrees with Ken.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _off-topic, so I'll spoiler tag it._
> ...


 
*off topic thus I'll spoiler tag*:
*Spoiler*: __ 



hell yah show me a link!





  another cheezy basterd is Kiba. I cant get past his rolling attacks with the B-button. not only that but it can go in any diretion!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Tags = Fun, yea!!_ 



Link's in ma sig.




That's why mastering Iruka is essential.

I hate Kiba, though. That attack is all he has going for him. If you can't spray a little water on that mutt's face, you don't deserve to be a ninja.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler Tags = Fun, yea!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure kiba and his family have "community showers". . .then again I cant see myself in the Inuzuka clan without some Hygene space myself.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i think choji was a really strong character to fight as if you practice with him enough...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

No, Mohkay, more like community fleabaths. I'd hate to visit that clan. You couldn't go anywhere without trying to swat something off your leg.;D

Chouji may be good in the games, but until the sound four he was a useless, low self-esteem, fat (well, he still is) loser. And without the super soldier pill things, he'd be dead. (So close, too...)


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

the sound 4 sounds really strong :]


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Meh, they really only do one thing each. And without the CS2, they really are only about as strong as Sasuke before the final exam of the Chuunin Selection Exam.

As far as the game goes, though, it doesn't matter. Characters are programmed to be close to as strong as the others, it's just who you play best with.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 16, 2006)

wow.. i once played this game at a friends house, and it was just amazing!  I loved how it was simple enought to be able to play and understand, while diong some crazy good looking moves as a begginer.  I hate how DBZ games make u collect capsules to do a move, and u have to do some crazy button mashing and precise timeing and stuff to do a simple kahamehahha or something.  But this game was just plain fun when press like 2 buttons and Naruto will do his bunshin jutsu.  This game is GOOD!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea, I like that too. Simple but awesome. Though, there are somethings you gotta think about, though. Like is using substitution worth giving up the special?

I remember playing the first Budokai. Final Flash was tough, I remember that much. (Vegeta was my favorite)

I remembered your name, but I couldn't remember from where. Then I saw the last spoiler in your sig. It's all coming back to me. (nice pic)

VVV That was off-topic.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

dont get off topic now...


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't wait to get the next one. I want to try Shikamaru so bad.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

I know how you feel. I wanna go to my friend's house and snatch it right out of his hands and start overheating my GC.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah. Hopefully when I play the second one I won't over done it and bust my gc.  So who is your favorite character on the second one?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

i dont have the second one, but i think it would be gaara


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

gaara is being bad-ass without even trying :}


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

he can probably win a battle without even moving


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

I am most excited to play as Shikamaru, Gaara and Neji in the second game.  You can be Temari also right?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 16, 2006)

sry, i dont think temari's in the game. but gaara's brother is

i think this is because we wont see temari fight in a while..


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

hmmm that would suck...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Why kanurou and NOT Temari. Kanurou's a loser.

As for Gaara winning without moving... you must not have seen his fight with Sasuke. Gaara has a lot of advantages, but he's not THAT powerful.


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Jun 16, 2006)

Just buy NGNT 4...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Cool.

That reminds me, I just found out today that the guy who still owes me CoN 2 left to Montana.

I don't know if it was for vacation or permanent, but I'll call him and find out. Eventually.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

he better give you your con2 or i will command my army of pandas to pwn that foo!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Can pandas survive in the frigid actric winters of fuedal Montana?

I might oughta brush up on my quantum mechanics.:sweat

I'll find out if he's coming back, and if not I'll just break into his old house and take it.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

well my panda army wears high tech heat-cold resisting armor and they have planes so they can just fly over there instead of swimming


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

So, what are some combos you all like to use?

I mentioned one I like earlier, with the kunai and Sasuke's teleport kick.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i have no idea at all cool person


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> sry, i dont think temari's in the game. but gaara's brother is
> 
> i think this is because we wont see temari fight in a while..



That sucks, but it makes sense I guess. I wanted to play as her in the game.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

yes i agree with you all the way with that speech wolfie


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

I think it's a crime that Shikamaru would be somewhere Temari isn't. Actually, the other way around, cuz then it would bring Temari in instead of taking Shikamaru out.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i guess they were lazy and wanted to release the game as soon as possible and just gave it to the fans without temari in it just so the fans wont whine about how long they are waiting..


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't wait for the games, but I would be willing to wait a little bit longer for Temari. I agree with Ken they shouldn't have Shikamaru without Temari.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

the newest naruto game had a disk with it that let you run around konoha and perform quests and all these other things


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Temari's programming wouldn't have taken very loong at all. And that's if they were  lazy about it. They'd only have to create the artistry, program her movements, and program which buttons make her do what and which button combinations make her do what. That's really about it.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah but laziness can make the most easiest things seem teemingly impossible


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

You're preaching to the choir, there, Sparkles.

This brings up another question. Who was the hardest character to program, do you think?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

They must be like Shikamaru. My uncle might buy me the second game because of my grades.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

I AM Shikamaru. Only I don't wear fishnets.

That's cool. Though, you gotta wait for a good few months.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i passed this year yay!  mabye i might get naruto clash of the ninja 3 for passing! wee!!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Awesome. I am way excited about my grades, I reached my goal.  Do you guys think the third game will come out next year or in 2 or 3 years?


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 16, 2006)

itachi = best character in NON series. yeah, you heard me.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never failed anything in my life. Expect the one test I studied for. Now, I can't study. When I study, I basically replace all the stuff I knew beforehand with thoughts of food and sleep.

Well, when did CoN 1 come out in English? The distance between then and this fall should be similar to the time difference of this fall to the release of CoN 3.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i dont think con3 wont come out at all..........


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

It already has come out, just not in America in English.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DUDE THERES STILL A FOX AT MY HOUSE!! WHAT DO I DO!?!?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh yeah. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I have never failed on a report card. This year I got two 4.0's and the rest were close. I missed a lot of my last classes thanks to sports. 


Anyway they better come out with CON 3!!


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

awesome :]


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, Sparkles. This one works every time.

Throw a dead rabbit out your front door.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

i took a peice of pork and threw it outside....

the fox is choking on it i guess


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _off_ 



Wow I have never heard of that happening. How did it get in?




Is chouji's special that he like inflates and rolls around?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 16, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _off_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: _reply to off_ 



it just appeared in the living room i dont know how it got in




oh and thats the specail  i saw when someoen played as him at the anime con


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _off_ 



That is so weird. Is it still choking?




What do you guys think of Ino's special? Would it be any good battling someone by herself?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Off-Topic_ 



I said a rabbit!! jk, I didn't expect you to have a dead rabbit. See, I know what I say. That's that genious kicking in, eh?lol




I'm sure they'll make it work somehow. Shikamaru's technique is basically the same, since the same thing happens to both the user and the victim; but they made it work for him.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah that is true. 

*Spoiler*: _Off_ 



Good job of getting rid of the fox


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _replys to off topic situation_ 



 no it ran off and its not choking anymore....

ken~sama; i knwo genious speaking lol


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

I just don't like how they make the wall pop up out of nowhere for his special. kinda takes some fun out of playing the role of Shikamaru.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

shikamaru is teh awesome wall!!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

I wonder if later on in the games he can use the shadow stitch technique. His dad used it earlier and Shikamaru himself used it against 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tayuya




So, surely it would be good to have as a special.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

sounds reasonable.........


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

That would be cool, if he uses it in the game later.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

It just kills me that they put the wall in there out of nowhere, though. Takes the fun out of trying to be intelligent with Shikamaru. They should have a die-hard naruto fan from these forums help them out. Hell, like 3-5 fans. Just so there'd be intelligent debates and reasons behind what they did.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

sounds very reasonable *awestrucken*


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

You know what? I'd love to be die-hard Naruto fan #1. You all could be 2&3. maybe four, I don't remember how many people are in here right now.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

I would love to help them. Like a tester, do testers get paid? That would be so cool. I like to make strategies in the Naruto games.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

i used to be a DIE HARD TO DEATH NARUTO FAN FOREVER OMFG!!!!

I KNEW ALMOST EVERY THING OUTSIDE PRE TIME SKIP NARUTO I TOTALLY PWNED EVERYONE I KNEW!! MWAHHAHAHAHAHAAHA!!

then i started playing mmorpgs and all that was lost....


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

mmorpgs?? I think I know a lot of Naruto. I want to be a die-hard fan. (Is that what it is called?) I am so excited for the new Naruto game! *squrms and jerks around*


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Shinobi-Chan, I think testers are either sent copies of the game before it's released, in wihch case they don't get paid but keep the game. Now, if you have to go into the actual place to test the game there, I'm sure they pay you then.

Sparkles, is that anything like WoW and EverQuest?? Cuz I've never playted either.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Jun 17, 2006)

hmmm "jerks around" can be interpretid in many ways,
but about the game, i played a demo at da mall and it was ok, obviously the voices suked but it was a decent fighting game.  I would wait for the 2nd to come out(i think they have Shino and hurrayness for me to the max) but me no own gamecube, but i might buy it if i remeber once the Wii comes out


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok sorry maybe I should twitches instead of jerks around. Sorry if anyone misunderstood. I really like the game, the voices are ok.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Warsmith Dameon said:
			
		

> hmmm "*jerks around*" can be interpretid in many ways,
> but about the game, i played a demo at da mall and it was ok, obviously the voices suked but it was a decent fighting game.  I would wait for the 2nd to come out(i think they have Shino and hurrayness for me to the max) but me no own gamecube, but i might buy it if i remeber once the Wii comes out


Shinobi's a chick, if you meant some male autogamistic act.

And I think Shino's in CoN 2. The character list has been posted a few times, but I lack motivation to find it and repost it.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

coolio XDXDXDXD

i played any mmorpgs i could find


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

What are mmorpgs?? That would be pretty cool if Shino is in the second one.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

mmorpgs are massively multiplayer online role playing games 

like everquest or world of warcraft or runescape


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

I know he's in one of the games. Someone mentioned earlier that he had an attack like Sasuke's katon, only it was bugs instead of flame.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

that sounds sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cool


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Off_ 



Oh thank you. My cousin has Guild Wars, isn't that one?



Anyone know if Haku is still in the second game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Shinobi-Chan, I don't think they'll take anyone out. just add.

Shino and Neji actually kind of fight the same way. Both aim to manipulate and obstruct the victim's chakra and chakra flow somehow. 

Wow, now I wanna see them fight eachother.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Off_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i always did like haku 


*Spoiler*: __ 



guild wars is a mmorpg is your cousins name dante by any chance?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh that makes sense thanks Ken. No that is not my cousin's name or username. How come? I can't to play as Kakashi in the games.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

It's not a naruto game without Kakashi.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

That is so true! If it didn't have Kakashi I would send a letter to the makers. (If they would understand me) Would anyone join me? I think that bone dude (sorry I forgot his name) would be cool to play as.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd join you. I'd be the bodyguard who distracts the female employees and breaks the noses of the male employees.

(Kimimaro)


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jun 17, 2006)

> Shino and Neji actually kind of fight the same way. Both aim to manipulate and obstruct the victim's chakra and chakra flow somehow.


 Here's a video of neji's moves: LINK


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

im still really creeped out right now........... O_O

kakashi seems.... neat.......


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I'd join you. I'd be the bodyguard who distracts the female employees and breaks the noses of the male employees.
> 
> (Kimimaro)



That totally works! In the games they get 2 specials right? How do you use them? (They must have different commands)


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Look who decided to join us.

I think I know neji's moves, thank you very much.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

can i be the assasin and kill whoever doesnt let kakashi be in the game?

oh and nejis moves look very nice


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

If you can beat my blade to their necks, then sure.

I'll just take care of the attractive female employees. You all can devide the fat ones amongst yourselves.

Neji's moves are always awesome purely because they are all about precision and now power and fists.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

LOL. Sparkles I guess if you really want to. Neji's move was cool. I am best with fast people what about you guys?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm all about speed. I don't need power or defense.

For instance, Sasuke is a fast character. Plus it doesn't get much faster than teleporting and kicking at the same time. Another example, i have this shooting game and I use the guy with dual automatic pistols. He's the greatest!


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

wich shooting game??


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Same with me. I cannot work with slow characters no matter how strong like Zabuza. I like to choose Kakashi or Sasuke sometimes Haku and Iruka.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _off_ 



Killer7. It's a wierd game, but you get used to it and begin to LOVE it.




I wanna play with Hinata just to see how well the second worst fighter can actually do.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

iruka is so cool XD


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

I want to try her to? Who is the first? I really want to try the awakened Hinata. What game is that?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

How dare you steal 1000th post from me!!! (JK)

Shinobi, Sakura's the very worst. You know that.

Yea, but he's kinda difficult to try to use. I had some trouble with  his movements when I first try to play as him.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

I was sure it was Sakura but I still wanted to ask. You can play Mizuki in one of the games right? I thought he would of been in the first.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

I know atleast the second one. He's such a small character, though, I don't understand why. Wasn't he in the first episode, then that was it? (Not counting fillers)


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _off_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: _off topic reply_ 



i always wanted to play killer 7!!! XDXD lucky!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah he was in the first episode more than half of it. I thought he would be in the first. He is then in a filler, but I don't remeber what episode. They don't use Konahamaru do they? I think he would be the worst fighter.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, they put in Akamaru as a solo player choice, so I'd expect Konohamaru.


*Spoiler*: _off_ 



Rent it. Get it off ebay. Don't buy it from more than twenty dollars.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

konohamaru cant be in that game becuase when itachi does tsukiyomi on him it would be considered child abuse


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Then why is Akamaru in there? Animal abuse.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

^ its kinda funny that akamaru's there. noone can reach him, since hes so small

he can even beat itachi


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Sad!! I love animals and child abuse is so sad. I wonder.. can you be Kisame in any of the games?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

i dont know games are weird like that....

in ngnt (japenese con) 4 you can play as kisame


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you get to use his sword without the bandages in it?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

^yea kinda similar how zabuza uses his sword. except u shave


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

"shave"?? That part threw me off.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

That is weird. Is that his special to use the "shave thing?"


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

I just wanna see his sword without all the bandages on it.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

i dont know what it looks like without bandages myself


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Part of the sword was revealed sometime in the manga, I don't remember on which occasion, though. It kinda has little spikes sticking out in the same angle. I assume it's supposed to be like shark's skin.


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Jun 17, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Shinobi's a chick, if you meant some male autogamistic act.
> 
> And I think Shino's in CoN 2. The character list has been posted a few times, but I lack motivation to find it and repost it.


Oh ok i meant it in a male way, sry if that affends, angers, ect. anyone
my bad wolfshinobi.

Ken thx for the idea of looknig for a list my self well im off late


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I just wanna see his sword without all the bandages on it.



I do too! Maybe it is his special in the game. It is ok Warsmith Dameon.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm not offended or anything like that, just making sure you knew her gender.

Later, Dameon.

If I can remember when the bandages slip off, I'll be sure to let you guys know at what part it happens. I'm certain it's during one of the times he fights, though.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

hey guys sorry for not being on for a couple of mins sorry


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

i wanna see itachi do his special stabbing move to akamaru..

BWAHAHAHHaHahs


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

how is that even possible?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

well akamaru's also a playable character by himself..


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

i know that -_-

im trying to say how is it possible to do tsukiyomi on akamaru?? akamaru is so small and fast not to mention he may be able to dodge every look itachi gives him


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

That would be cool! People would start saying Akamaru is a cheap player in the game.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah right?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

You don't think so?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

no no read it again

if i didnt agree i would say "yeah right"

if i was agreeing with you i would say "yeah right?" its kinda tricky


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok that confuses me. So do you own any Naruto Clash of Ninja games?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

i hate all bastardized japenese games lol

but no

im gonna go now G-bye


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok. See ya, bye.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

kk


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone know if you can play any of Orochimaru's spies besides Kabuto?


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 17, 2006)

wait!!! the input i have is genus!


----------



## uchiha11223 (Jun 17, 2006)

I Like Itachi and Sasuke cs2


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

They seem way cool and powerful. It is going to be cool to see them in the games.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

How is everybody today? 

Akamaru can easily be considered "cheap". The only attacks that can hit him are low attacks. So, even specials that must hit the opponent before activating, are useless against Akamaru. I wouldn't go as far as to call him cheap unless his attacks did as much damage as everyone else's.


----------



## trottingfox (Jun 17, 2006)

holly crap this place got huge after maby 1 and a half weeks


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah. That sounds reasonable. Who do u think is a cheap character in the games?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

If I had to call SOMEONE cheap, and only from the only version I've played, Clash of Ninja 1, I'd choose... kakashi for his Chidori, 1000 years of death, and the teleporting underground attack.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Hmm..that makes sense. I love playing as him and Sasuke.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea, even with all I just said about him, I love trapping people with his Chidori. I wait till they freak out, then ask themselves why I haven't released the attack yet, then I hit them with full power.

Game.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice. I like to distract peoplw with weapons and then pull them underground. When I use chidori on my cousin, he jumps and evades it.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Get close to him. To scale, about seven feet away. Hold it till he either lands or tries to run away. Pray that he jumps so that you can time your release for immediately after your cousin's character lands.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice thanks. I will try that. Who else do you like to play as besides Kakashi and Sasuke?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

No one, really. If I can't win with either, I won't be able to win with anyone else. I can't use Lee because his lack of weapons is a liability. Same with Kyuubi Naruto. I probably play as Iruka if Sasuke nor kakashi can do the job.

Which of Sasuke's costumes is your favorite? I like the alternate one best. That's the costume I use.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

I like both but I like the second one better also. Which one of Zabuza's outfit do you like better? I like his second one.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh. WEll, I don't care for Zabuza, so I wouldn't know. heheh.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok. I am not very good with him. He is too slow. I like using Kakashi's sharingan it is so fun!! I wait and play for the opponents to use their special so I can use it.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 17, 2006)

Kakashi's version of Zabuza's special looks awesome since he uses Chidori instead of a sword.

I have yet to use the sharingan, and have heard a lot of different ways to use it. Since you use it all the time, could you tell me the right way to activate the sharingan. I've seen videos of Kakashi using it, but not the buttons.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 17, 2006)

Kakashi's version of Zabuza's is so awesome. All you do is when they start their special you push A + push the directional pad the opposite direction, like other peoples counter. You just have to be close enough that they would hit you. Did I make any sense?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

^ yea i love it when kakashi copies moves in the game

inner kakashi looks funny   does he say chaa ?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't realize Sharingan Kakashi could copy specials but then again, that's why he was a seperate character. It wasn't until a couple of months ago I found out how to do it (right after I was playing as Naruto in my friend GNT4 and then Kakashi suddenly copied his Rendan o_O).

Since then I used him more and it's funny as hell. My favorite copy specials are Zabuza's (Raikiri kunai!) and Sakura's. Inner Kakashi is very funny, though he doesn't yell "Cha!"

I also like his version of Kiba's special, which is in the later games. Very hysterical. He gets on all fours and then a Kakashi Bunshin appears on top of him and they both attack. 

Oh, has anyone tried Sharingan Kakashi vs. Sharingan Kakashi? *MAD FUNNY.*


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

> Oh, has anyone tried Sharingan Kakashi vs. Sharingan Kakashi? MAD FUNNY.



lol why what happens?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, here's how it works:

Have one of the Sharingan Kakashi execute Raikiri. But then you counter it using the other Sharingan Kakashi's Back + A, leading to copying the special (which is also Raikiri). 

However, right before you strike back with a counter Raikiri, charge it. Now, once it's fully charged, have the original Sharingan Kakashi (the one that executed the special first) to use Back + A as well. 

This will lead to another counter. Now, have the original executer charge Raikiri and strike it back at the other Kakashi. Of course, just counter AGAIN!! Repeat the process and you have an infinite loop going about. 

You must have Raikiri charged the whole time otherwise the other Kakashi won't have enough time to counter.

Try it out, and enjoy.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

LOL thats awesome! im gonna try that now 
yea kakashi copying kiba is really funny, i thought he wouldnt be able to
do it though since he has no dog..


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 17, 2006)

One thing I forgot to say. Kakashi copying Kyuubi Naruto's special is also very funny, especially at the last part. When Kyuubi Naruto does it, the last part ends with his Kyuubi Chakra firing out. But since it's Kakashi, nothing bursts out so it's entertaining.

Sadly, Sharingan Kakashi can't copy Kyuubi Naruto's special in later games, nor can you do the infinite loop with two Sharingan Kakashis. (Probably due to them being one character later on)


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

i know what you mean QBnoYouko


*Spoiler*: _OFF_ 



hey guys im back


----------



## Mugendai-Shi (Jun 17, 2006)

i have 1 and 4, there's no need for 1 now that I have 4, lol -.-


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

lol!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 17, 2006)

Mugendai-Shi said:
			
		

> i have 1 and 4, there's no need for 1 now that I have 4, lol -.-


But you won't be able to perform the infinite Raikiri loop or copy Kyuubi Naruto's special!


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah! what she said


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> One thing I forgot to say. Kakashi copying Kyuubi Naruto's special is also very funny, especially at the last part. When Kyuubi Naruto does it, the last part ends with his Kyuubi Chakra firing out. But since it's Kakashi, nothing bursts out so it's entertaining.
> 
> Sadly, Sharingan Kakashi can't copy Kyuubi Naruto's special in later games, nor can you do the infinite loop with two Sharingan Kakashis. (Probably due to them being one character later on)



nooooo i only have the fourth one..


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 17, 2006)

kyubifart your back!! yay! 

i would like to have naruto con 4


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> One thing I forgot to say. Kakashi copying Kyuubi Naruto's special is also very funny, especially at the last part. When Kyuubi Naruto does it, the last part ends with his Kyuubi Chakra firing out. But since it's Kakashi, nothing bursts out so it's entertaining.
> 
> Sadly, Sharingan Kakashi can't copy Kyuubi Naruto's special in later games, nor can you do the infinite loop with two Sharingan Kakashis. (Probably due to them being one character later on)



I find that funny when he copies it too.  Kakashi won't be able to copy his moves anymore?! That is sad. Oh well. Kakashi is my favorite character.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

i wonder what its like to see sasuke copy kakashis 1000 years of pain


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

That would be pretty interesting if he did.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey guys Im back I have good news and bad news. 

Bad news: Since Gamecube emulation sucks! No games work well on the GC emulator cept crappy ones. I only got to the Gekitou Taisen 3 menu.. 

Good news: Because I passed the hardest grade in my district (7th) my moms getting me a freeloader disc and Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

7th-hokagekohohamaru said:
			
		

> Good news: Because I passed the hardest grade in my district (7th) my moms getting me a freeloader disc and Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4!



Congrats. You are going to have a lot of fun.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

I do also. I will have to wait for a long time to play that game.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

its gonna take forever for it to come to america ill tell you that..... -_-


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes I know. It sucks, but it will worth the wait to play it I am sure.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> LOL thats awesome! im gonna try that now
> yea kakashi copying kiba is really funny, *i thought he wouldnt be able to
> do it though since he has no dog*..


0_0

Pakkun.

And yea, Shinobi, it helps. By "opposite direction", you mean towards the opponent, or away from the opponent?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

it would be so odd if kakashi does the tsukiyomi against itachi lol


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

Ravenge at last!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> And yea, Shinobi, it helps. By "opposite direction", you mean towards the opponent, or away from the opponent?



Away from the opponent. Sorry. Pakkun is cool.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

It's cool, just... well, not specific enough to be honest.:sweat

Pakkun's ok. Don't know why he's the main dog of the persuing fang. He's the ugliest dog there with a nasty voice. And he called himself cute. Not a  big fan of the egocentric.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

pakkun is awesome XD

what you fools talking about?? 

i wonder what it would be like if you could play as pakkun


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

Probably like playing with an ugly Akamaru, I'd imagine.

Well, I'm gonna watch more Naruto, so, later all.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

*NOES!!! NOW I HAVE NOONE TO TALK TO!! *WHINE**


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> It's cool, just... well, not specific enough to be honest.:sweat.



Sorry I will try and be more specific next time.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

wolf will you talk to me??? (sorry for not being on last time)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah of course Sparkles. Which Clash of Ninja game is your favorite?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

i havent played any at all i just played a japenese naruto fighting game at a anime con.......


*Spoiler*: _off_ 



however we can still talk off topic as long as we use these handy spoilers


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

That works. I have only played the first one but I can't for the rest. I am so excited, my uncle will probally get the second one for me. Do you like Shikamaru or Neji?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

i like both shikamaru and neji XD

neji is soooooooooooooooooo cool after post time skip and shikamaru is so smart


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah they are both way cool. I can't to play as them. I must say I was pretty surprised that the first CON didn't have Mizuki.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

i know! mizuki is soooooo cool

but my argument is why do you have konohas torture specailist in future naruto fighting games but not mizuki? they both are in the same category as side characters....

but i think in con there might be mizuki... theres always hope


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea, I would have expected him on the first one. 

Neji's pretty cool with the soft hand fighting style. If only Hinata would put some effort into it, the two might have a very interesting fight. Unfortunately, the chances of us seeing a good hyuuga clan battle rests on poor little Hinabi's shoulders.

Shikamaru is definitely smart. Kakashi said that Shikamaru was as smart as him, but I have yet to see anything resembling 200+ I.Q. from Hatake. Even so, no way kakashi or even Orochimaru had an I.Q. of more than two hundred at age thirteen, I believe is how old everyone was during the Chuunin selection Exams.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah I don't think they that smart at that age. I wonder how Shikamaru got so smart. Are his parents genious's? (sp?) So you can use Shikamaru's special anywhere and a wall will come out of nowwhere?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

Innate, not that we know, though his dad IS lazy and his mom is bossy. His momma might be intelligent, but we haven't seen much of her at all. Replace the apostrophe with an "e", and yes.

In that order.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

hmmmmm shikamaru is pretty cool XD

i wonder what a shikamaruxhinata couple would be like... any ideas?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes. :sleepyBoooring. Shikamaru's too lazy to do anything and Hinata's too shy to do anything. Besides, it doesn't take a Byakugan to see that Temari's the only girl Shikamaru will ever want.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

No clue. Does anyone know if Hanabi is in any of the games?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont mean to change the subject but...

tenten is a really strong ninja in konoha its amazing how her skills work and such however, im so suprised she lost in the chuunin exams she was so promising! only to lose to temari! rawr!....


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 18, 2006)

^Tenten frikkin' owns in the 4th game.

@wolfshinobi91: not in the GCN ones. xD


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

wolfshinobi91; there is a specail in a naruto fighting game with hinabi in it


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

Now that i think about it, I can't recall ever seeing TenTen fight, outside of the aftershots of her training with neji when all the weapons lay scattered around him.

And, as far as I'm concerned, she's kinda pathetic. What's her jutsu? Infinite weapons to throw at people? No thanks. And with Temari's fan, TenTen's weapons never stood a chance, so don't be so suprised.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 18, 2006)

^She fought in fillers. 

And she fights much later too. (Totally pwn Temari with Tenten in the 4th game)



			
				wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> I find that funny when he copies it too.  Kakashi won't be able to copy his moves anymore?! That is sad. Oh well. Kakashi is my favorite character.


You could copy the other Kakashi's special, but it's not the same. There are too many flaws because Kakashi and Sharingan Kakashi are one character.

1) You can only copy moves if you turn Sharingan on. While Sharingan is off, you use Raikiri, and if copied, the other Kakashi can't counter back since that Kakashi's Sharingan is not on.

2) Kakashi with Sharingan will perform Raikiri in a different method and with no charging, so you won't be able to counter it in time.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh ok thanks for the info people. I thought Hanabi would be. Oh well. Tenten seems way cool I can't wait to try her or watch her. Maybe I will go find a clip. What game do they start getting more than one special?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

QB, any idea what episode numbers her fights might be. now I really want to see what she can do. 

Shinobi, it might only be in the fourth. Though, we haven't talked about CoN 3 much here.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh ok thanks.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

i hope hinabi is in a future game


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 18, 2006)

Just to make sure I wanna know the span of each game. Ive heard

CoN: Beggining of series to end of Zabuza saga 

CoN2: Beggining of series to Chuunin exams? 

CoN3: Chunnin exams to Triple Sannin Battle? 

CoN4: End of Part 1?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 18, 2006)

1 and 4 are right. Not sure on the rest.

@Sparkles: She's in Narutimett Hero 3 for PS2.
@Ken: I have no idea, but I know it's filler, which has crappy fights. :X


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

But Itachi's in CoN 4. I should probably know better thn to trust my own memory, but isn't Akatsuki first in part 2??


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 18, 2006)

Itachi and Kisame are shown in part I ken.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok, thank you. I apologize, my memory is kind of... well, non-existant.:sweat


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 18, 2006)

Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Every one's memory gets like that sometime. Anyone know how many characters there are in the second game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 18, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> Happens to *the best of us*.


Aww, that was really nice. But I don't think I could really call myself "the BEST".

 I couldn't resist.

Shinobi, by picturing the character list from before, I'd guesstimate about twenty-five or so.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 18, 2006)

Wolf you can go to gamefaqs.com and search Naruto and they'll list all of them then you click faq and I think each one has a character faq.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool thanks people.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

im gonna list high in detail about each naruto fighting game.... (ngnt series)

ngnt 1 (also known as con)

_*Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen*_ is a versus fighting game for the . It is based off of the popular  and  series Naruto by . This is the very first  Naruto game. It was released in North America on March 7, 2006 under the name of _Naruto: Clash of Ninja_.

You can select between different game modes such as Arcade mode, VS mode, and Story mode. You can unlock new features such as new characters, stages, and modes by accomplishing certain tasks in the game.

This is a list of all the playable characters in Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen.
ngnt 2 (also known as clash of the ninja 2)

_*Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 2*_ is the second installment to the fighting series, _Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen_, which is based off of the popular  and  series Naruto by . It is planned for a North American release in late 2006 under the name of _Naruto: Clash of Ninja 2_.
You can select between different game modes such as Arcade mode, VS mode, Story mode, and Mission mode. You can unlock new features such as new characters, stages, and modes by accomplishing certain tasks in the game. Once accomplished, an item will appear in 's shop that you can buy with money that you earned during fights.

This is a list of all the playable characters in Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 2.
Characters new to the series and not included in Taisen 1 are marked with an asterisk (*).

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

ngnt list (continued)

ngnt 3 (con 3?)

_*Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3*_ is the third installment to the Japanese only fighting series, _Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen_, which is based on the popular  and  series Naruto by .
You can select between different game modes such as Arcade mode, VS mode, Story mode, and Mission mode. You can unlock new features such as new characters, stages, and modes by accomplishing certain tasks in the game. Once accomplished, an item will appear in 's shop that you can buy with money that you earned during fights.

This is a list of all the playable characters in Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3. Some "clone" characters from the previous game Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 2 like , , and  were fused with their "normal" characters in Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3. You can also summon monsters. New Characters will be marked with an *.

 *
 *
 *
 *
 *
 *
 *
 *
 *
ngnt 4 (con 4??)

*Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4* is the fourth installment of the Gekitou Ninja Taisen series, which is based off of the popular  and  series Naruto.

The following characters are playable. Characters marked with * are new for this game.

Karasu
 (Third)
 *
 *
/ *
 *
 *
 *
 *
 ( level 2) *
 (Ultimate ) *
 (Awakened) *
hope all this information helps your questions for con 

[note] this *is from wikipedia...... *thanks QB


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 18, 2006)

You didn't site your source? o.O You make Wiki sad.

Oh, I forgot to mention again. I find it funny how after Sharingan Kakashi copies your special, he says "Don't take it personally...," and yet, he's the one that copied their _own_ jutsu! I think that's very personal. xD


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice Sparkles. I think that is funny too has Kakashi says nothing personal. I always laugh.


----------



## Raikage (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah my best character is Lee just cause hes fast strong and he has funny sayings "the lotus of hidden leaf village will bloom twice" lol


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks for reminding me QB 

oh wolfy your on!! XD


----------



## Hylian (Jun 18, 2006)

heyy sry i havnt been able to post for a while, im in vacation, and its
hard to find a computer..i'll try to post here anytime i can



			
				leafshadow said:
			
		

> yeah my best character is Lee just cause hes fast strong and he has funny sayings "the lotus of hidden leaf village will bloom twice" lol



lol, you'll understand why he said that later on in the third exam..


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

my favorite character to play as in ngnt is itachi hes so cool


*Spoiler*: _off topic_ 



hey guys isnt this game creepy?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey people whats up? Sorry I have been off for awhile. Yeah Rock lee is pretty fast and strong.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

rock lee rocks!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL.  Is that your favorite character on the game Sparkles?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

no way....

ITS ITACHI 10/10 FOO!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Very cool. Itachi must be awesome on the game.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 18, 2006)

yup


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 18, 2006)

Itachi and Kakashi are two of the coolest people in the games. Don't you think?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

kakashi was the only guy who had beaten me while i was playing as itachi.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Cool. I can't wait to see in the Sharingan team in whatever game you can do that. That is going to be so awesome. 0.o


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

i know     XD


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

What team would you make on the game?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

mabye guy sensei versus itachi and rock lee versus gaara all in a 4 on 4 match


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah that would be pretty interesting in the game.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

e=m c square.....?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah... why??


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

i figured out the code e=mc square... but... what number is the square?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Off_ 



Maybe it was the number on the suspicious letter. 




Have you ever been Kabuto?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Good news and bad news. Good news, I met my friend at walmart today. The one who owes me CoN 2. Soo, this means he's back from Montana.

Bad news, he didn't have CoN 2 with him.

Yea, careful about posting off-topic. I'd hate to see this thread be closed.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 19, 2006)

On play-asia CoN3 costs less then CoN2.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Hmm... wonder why that is.

The only reason I can come up with is somehow there's either a lot of demand for CoN 2 or a high supply of CoN 3.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 19, 2006)

But it makes no sense. If your getting CoN2 you might as well get CoN4 because they cost the same.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes that is pretty confusing about the game prices. I wonder why...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I'm sure there are more differences in the games than just character selection choices. Someone might prefer the way CoN 2 works rather than all the characters coN 4 offers.

You never know.

Sparkles, for the square, look for the shape in the lighthouse, or on a map, or in the room you found the letter in.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

That sounds like that could be one of reasons why the price is different for the games.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, price is only determind be supply and demand, outside of a monopolistic economy, that is. So, characters and gameplay should not affect the price, only the demand. 

I've been meaning to ask, how much does CoN 1 go for in everyone's area. At my local walmart, I have to fork over 40 bucks. And I'd like to give them a piece of my mind to go with the forty.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry if I seem stupid right now, I am just way tired. I promise I am smarter than I sound.   At the wal-mart by me the game is $40 still. I can't believe it is more than 40 there, that is crazy.Ok I am going to go now bye.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

I think more than thirty is too much for just a video game. Thirty-five if it's one hell of a game, like Halo and Legend of Zelda.

Later, then, Shinobi-Chan.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 19, 2006)

Bye Shinobi. 

 I agree Ken. Its outrageous how game prices are still increasing and Im not getting CoN simply because of its low character supply.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't plan on buying it either. Pretty much for the same reason. Besides, I'll be getting the second game soon enough and that'll fill the void.

I just can't wait.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah and Ill be getting the 4th one soon ^_^!!!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Show off.

Jk, that's really cool. Lemme know when you get it so I can pester you with questions.^_^


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 19, 2006)

lol Okay. It'll be sometime later in the summer.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, ok. I'm so lazy, I probably won't get CoN 2 until about that time.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

im gonna get con4 i promise you all!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

And I'm not gonna let my friend leave the state again without getting my CoN 2. That's MY promise.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

I understand what you mean. If someone took my Clash of Ninja and didn't give it back I would go insane and hunt them down. How long have they had your game Ken?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Since I traded my Dreamcast and accessories to him, but he forgot to bring CoN 2.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

That sucks. I  wish the second game would come out already so I could play it. I watched some previews and battles on it. It looks so awesome.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Yea, I've been looking up on the game a lot, now I'm ready to just walk all the way to where he lives and get the game and walk all the way back, just to start playing it. 

I've seen too many videos to remember which ones are from CoN 2, so I'll have to start looking exclusively at those to get prepared for what it's gonna look like.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah I am starting to look at all the Clash on Ninja games. They all look so cool. I can't wait for them to come out. Too bad you couldn't drive or something to get your game back.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

I have the ability, just too lazy to get all the stuff I need.

I'm gonna go check out some CoN 2 videos now.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh. I think I am going to see stuff about the games also.


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (Jun 19, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> I didn't see this so I am trying to start a thread about this. Anyway anyone own or play this game?


In America, it comes out June 27th if that answers your question.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

^^ Gaara's past is horrible... I just wanna hug little gaara.

I can't wait to have a three-person battle!


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (Jun 19, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> ^^ Gaara's past is horrible... I just wanna hug little gaara.
> 
> I can't wait to have a three-person battle!


Are you still talking about the game? Is that something in it with the three battle thing?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm talking about Clash of Ninja 2. You can only fight one on one in the original.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

I know it is going to be cool. I am going to have my friends team up against me and fight them. That will be so fun. I like to have my friend go against me, it is fun. Do you like to do that? I have to get off for a little. I will be back a little later.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Yea, I enjoy challenges. I'll be Orochimaru or Sasuke and tell my opponennts to come at me at the same time. I'll strafe, combo, tele-kick, down B, charged A, running shuriken to ditract them so I can get close enough to special.

I got it all planned out.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

con2 is already out in america you know...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

That's interesting. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

well its where im living


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it japanese or American where you're living?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

im in america......... in one of the most rebel and redneck states ofcourse its american


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

I was actually asking if the game was american or japanese.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

i said it was *AMERICAN *i know what you ment by that question...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

No fair. You edited the post to make me look stupid.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

?????? 

i only edit when i make a spelling mistake or i dont source where i get links from...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Yea, I was just messing with you.

So, now I wanna come down to where you live and get it from wherever it is.

That being said, what store, how much?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

walmart 50 dollars


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, s.o.b. The walmart by me only has coN 1, for 40  dollars. Doesn't matter though, since I've only got ten.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

how old are you??


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Too damn old to care anymore.

So, who do you think would win, Neji or Shikamaru?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

damn thats a toughie.....

shikamaru?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, not tough at all.

Neji uses close range combat to control the enemies chakra pores. Shikamaru uses his surroundings and intelligence to trap his opponent in the kage mane no jutsu, a long range attack.

neji can't go near Shkimaru to clog his chakra pores, without being caught by Shikamaru's shadow. And since a shadow is intangible, katien will do nothing against it.

Truth is, Shikamaru is Neji's kryptonite.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

yeah your right what was i thinking??

but shikamaru is so bad-ass XD


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Come to think of it, Shikamaru really can beat just about anyone. Actually, I wanna try something.

Pick a character, preferrably a genin, and I'll tell you how I think Shikamaru could beat them.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

post time skip naruto!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

You're kidding, right? He's so impulsive, he'd just run straight into Shikamaru's range. 

What, is he gonna use kage bunshin? One word = shuriken.

Rasengan won't be effective any more than Neji's charka pore sealing technique.

Well, I'm gonna snag something to eat. I'll be back on later.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

im sure naruto would know about the shadow technique......

the only way to avoid a shadow is to not have a shadow so naruto would be taken down no matter what he does..


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Jun 19, 2006)

*disrups convo* i own both clash of ninja 1 and GNT 4 

english... can..get. so...annoying.. omg.. *pulls out hair*

but hey at least i have orioke no jutsu

and i can compair flaws and how cruddy the first one was compaired to the foruth.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

ummm... that's... nice. I'd like to finish the current convo first, please. If you wanna propose a character for me, you can. Again, I'd prefer it be one of the pre-time-skip genins.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Ken what about Kankuro? He might use his puppets?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

But he's purely a long-range fighter, because of his puppetry. Plus, in order to use his puppets effectively, he has to focus and concentrate. Kanurou is nothing to Shikamaru


----------



## Hokai92 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Actually, not tough at all.
> 
> Neji uses close range combat to control the enemies chakra pores. Shikamaru uses his surroundings and intelligence to trap his opponent in the kage mane no jutsu, a long range attack.
> 
> ...



this is true but remember that shikamaru's jutsu has limited time so as soon as
jutsu ends its all over for shikamaru
hahaha


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

You're kidding, right?? You think Shikamaru's just gonna capture Neji and just stand there and let his chakra run out??? HA!! All he has to do to reconstruct the Kin incident is be further away from a solid object then the opponent. 

Using the arena for the Chuunin Selection Exams as an example, even if Neji was farther from the wall than Shikamaru, he just has to move so that Neji gets closer to a tree than Shikamaru is from the wall.

Shikamaru > Neji. There's no getting around that.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Shikamaru is just so smart. It makes him a great fighter in the show and the game.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

His intelligence doesn't matter in the game, it's the player's intelligence.

But yeah, he's an absolute genious. If I came up with all of this stuff I've used so far, imagine what Shikamaru himself would com up with.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry that is right, I didn't think about that.  I like to make up strategies in a lot of games. It is pretty fun, unless you fail. LOL What do you think? Do you like to make strategies?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Not much I like more. And I enjoy when my strategies fail. I learn what not to do, AND even get to create another strategy. When it's not life and death, failing strategies can be more fun.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry I havent been here guys I been watching Brandy Talore videos on youtube. <_< >_>


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok. I've been watching CoN 2 videos. Now, I'm all amped up about having a three-way battle and letting two people team up against me. Ofcourse, I'll be playing  as Orochimaru. Be slaying with the Sword of Kasanagi.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Same with me. I need to stop watching them. I want to have my friends team up against me. Who else would you want to be besides Orochimaru while being double teamed?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Sasuke, Shikamaru. I'd like to mess around with Akamaru a bit. Definitely wanna screw with my friends and beat em all with Akamaru at the same time.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice. I want to play around with my friends on the game. That would be so cool. It would be funny but mean if you were winning and then pretending to lose. Then at the end when your health is low or half way you finish them quick. I did that with one of my friends on the first one. I thought she was going to kill me in real life afterwards.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Lol, thank goodness she didn't. I wouldn't do that though. I don't like any kind of hiding, including faking. I'd just give it a try. Not really my best, since I never do my best at anything. That's all it takes to make it where I am. Pretty easy.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

I did it once and probally never again.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 19, 2006)

My brother does that to me all the time. Especially when he bring his Naruto games...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

The people I play video games with know me well enough to either go all out or don't bother picking up the controller.

the only time I'd want them to go easy, is when they're dramatically better than I am and they're teaching me tricks to do better.

I don't care if they're Zabuza, though. Even if he's practically broken, they still shouldn't hold back.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds kind of like my cousin. My cousin is a serious gamer. He is good at games and doesn't fool around on them. Are you kind of like that?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, with what games I can get my hands on. But yeah, I do tend to take it seriously.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

hmmm i just attacked random peopel.....


*Spoiler*: _hey guys_ 



hey im back and im listening to kare kanos opening theme , so whats up??


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope you mean on a game. 

*Spoiler*: _Sparkles_ 



Cool. I am good, how are you?


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 19, 2006)

yeah on the game i just attacked random people but all the people i was fighting was better than me so the itachi i was playing was being pwned big time D:


*Spoiler*: _panda_ 



thanks im doing good too XDXD whats your favorite animal??? mines is a panda! rawr!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry if I misunderstand, but you are losing as Itachi?? 

*Spoiler*: _Answer to Sparkles_ 



 Pandas are cute, I forgot them on my favorite animal thread!! People got mad at me, because I forgot a lot. Oh well next time I will have to make it better. I like wolves the best.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't understand either... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And yeah we can tell that your faborite animal is a wolf shini...= P


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

Itachi may be a good character and all, but he's being teamed up against, he still has a great disadvantage.

You know, there's a perfectly good comedian's FC where you can talk without spoilers.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 20, 2006)

when i was playing as itachi it was the first time a ever played a naruto game

but i did pwn some people while i played as itachi


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

So, what are some of Itachi's cooler attacks?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh ok. That makes sense. I will probally suck the first time I play the new game also.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

We all will. I'm the kind of person who just needs to learn which button does what, and then I play like a pro. Everyone else just starts out by hitting random buttons as their character flails about. Then, they get comboed, specialed, and die.

For instance, once me and my friend were playing  and he beat a guy. I asked how many guys he could beat at one time. He said about 2, maybe three. I told him I could beat five, worked my way up from 1 to 4, getting warmed up. Then, I beat five guys at the same time on my first try. He told me he thought it was crazy how I knew what I was doing and that he was just pressing buttons. 

That's how I play.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL that sounds about right.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes I agree because I heard the gameplay takes a huge leap after CoN. Like Budokai 2 to 3


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

I never played past Budokai 1.

Well, after seeing the many clips I saw today, it looks like from CoN 1 to CoN 2, there are a lot more button combinations to do a lot more attacks. There are much more things you can do rather than just high kick, sweeping kick, high punch, low punch.

I can't wait.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, that's how i am. i played this game for the xbox called halo. kinda off topic but i can pwnd pretty much anyone. it was like i picked up the controller and just did it. no need for books.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, Halo's controls aren't the challenge. They're actually difficult on the PC. You use atleast ten different keys, AND the mouse. The challenge in Halo is the enemies' numbers and weapons and the terrain and your own weapons. Not so much mastering the button combinations that do more damage.

So, looks like we've basically decided that Shikamaru can beat any genin. If only the games reflected that. But that's ok. When I use him, I'll change all that.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah Shikamaru rocks. He is going to be the first person I fight with when I get the second game.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

Same here. After him, probably Orochimaru then Sasuke. Other than won't, I really won't use anyone else. I play with the characters I like, not the ones who I think are the strongest. One advantage is that this way, no one can do what I shamefully  used to do... call the opponent cheap when they beat me. If I use only the strong characters, I know that's what someone will say. Besides, cool characters are funner to use than strong ones.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh. I like to play them all and give them a shot. Sometimes I find out I am good with them. Like in the CON I didn't think I would be good with Iruka but I am. After that if I don't like them I don't use them. I like to play with the strongest most of the time.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, some characters I just think are stupid, like Chouji and Ino. So, I wouldn't even bother trying them out.

If I don't like a character, I won't care to use them, no matter how strong or weak they are. Like Akamaru. I keep kearing that he's too god because no one can hit him. I don't care for Akamaru, so I don't intend to use him.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh. I have decided in every Naruto clash of ninja game I am using Kakashi and Shikamaru. They are both awesome and strong in their own way. What about you?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

I think my mains are gonna be Sasuke and Shikamaru. I might use Kakashi some of the time, but mainly those two.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool. I think Sasuke will be my third. I am excited for the second game to have a larger amount of people than the first one. It will be a lot more entertainning.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 20, 2006)

in the first CON i liked using sasuke, just because he's in the top three of favorites. in the second one i'll probably play as itachi, sasuke and gaara (if he's in it). then i'll probably try out the naruto. but i'll mostly play with gaara. he's badass.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

That is sounds good. Those people are cool.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't worry, Gaara's in there. I've seen plenty of clips. Itachi's not in CoN 2, though. He might be in CoN 3, but I haven't paid much attention to the latere two games.

Characters in Clash of Ninja 2:

	a. Uzumaki Naruto 		
	b. Uchiwa Sasuke		
	c. Haruno Sakura		
	d. Rock Lee			
	e. Yamanaka Ino			
	f. Hakate Kakashi		
	g. Nara Shikamaru		
	h. Inizuka Kiba			
	i. Hyûga Hinata			
	j. Sabaku no Gaara		
	k. Haku				
	l. Hyûga Neji			
	m. Momochi Zabuza		
	n. Kankurô			
	o. Iruka			
	p. Akamaru			
	q. Karasu			
	r. Gai Sensei			
	s. Kyûbi no Naruto		
	t. Sharingan Kakashi		
	u. Mizuki			
	v. Orochimaru			
	w. Sharingan no Sasuke


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Very cool.  I am so excited to play them. I think number four sounds and looks the coolest.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

V, B/W, and G are the ones that I'm looking forward to using.

Actually, in a  clip I saw, someone used Ino and beat someone else using Shikamaru. Ofcourse, Shikamaru didn't do much, while Ino was constantly moving. Her special is pretty good, I'll have to get used to dodging that jutsu. 

I know what I'll do. I'll strafe to dodge it quickly, then while she's immobilized, I'll charge at her. Then, by the time I get there, if she's not on the ground, I start a throw combo on Ino. If she's flat on the ground, though... Low kicks with Shikamaru, Katon with Sasuke, or if I'm using Orochimaru, he's sure to have a low attack, as well.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Very cool. I saw Ino takes over you and calls Chouji and leaves before the you get squished. Right? It looks cool. It sounds like you have ever planned to beat everyone. What if you have to fight Orochimaru?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, you've got it. I honestly had some trouble with what was hitting Ino's enemy, since it was in japanese. But when I heard something that sounded like "Chouji!", I listened for a male voice and heard him grumbling. So, that's how I figured out it was Chouji.

I can guarantee you after I annihilate my friends with Orochimaru, they're gonna try him out and pray he's strong enough to beat me. I'll probably play around with Sasuke and Shikamaru, and fight Orochimaru with whichever of the two I am best with.


----------



## ninjademon25 (Jun 20, 2006)

I own clash of ninja for the gamecube and it is good alot better than the newbs on x-play made it to be. I just wish there were more characters i can't wait for clash of ninja 2 but the first one is good great for a naruto fan and if you want a fight in clash of ninja and live in south florida let me know!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

0_0

I'm going to move to south Florida, just because of that.

I don't know many people that play/have CoN in my area. I wish more did, though. 

I'm curious, though. For CoN 2, if I wanted a four player battle, do I HAVE to have four controllers and four players, or can I make any number of them CPU controlled?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

They are like no other people than me in my area that plays any Naruto game. Can I come and hang out with you guys?  Just kidding. I am way excited for the second one also, I can't wait to play against the new characters.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

You know I'd let you join our fun. Though, you live two time zones away.

Tell ya what, if Naruto goes online, I'll play with ya then, k?


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jun 20, 2006)

> Don't worry, Gaara's in there. I've seen plenty of clips. Itachi's not in CoN 2, though. He might be in CoN 3, but I haven't paid much attention to the latere two games.


Yes, Itachi's in the third game.

In 3 & 4, you can have any number of computer fighters, so it's probably the same in 2.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

That's good to hear. I wanna fight as many people as I can. 

Yea, so, you might have to go after CoN 3 if you really wanna play as Itachi.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> You know I'd let you join our fun. Though, you live two time zones away.
> 
> Tell ya what, if Naruto goes online, I'll play with ya then, k?



Yeah too bad we can't play the CON against each other that would be so fun. That is so cool, I want to fight against a multiple amount of enemies. That would be my training.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 20, 2006)

grrr... too bad he's not. he'd be an awsome character.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

He IS an awesome character, he's just not in CoN 2. 

Yea, maybe they'll make CoN for online play with the Wii. We need to contact the creators of CoN and submit this thread full of suggestions to them. Then, they'll send us commemorative copies of CoN 5 for our contributions. 

Well, nothing wrong with dreaming, right?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah I would help and get a free game. That would be awesome. That would be cool to verse people on Naruto all around the world.

*Spoiler*: _Off_ 



To bad there isn't gamecube-live.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

Yea. Then we would have more tournaments, AND they would be easy to hold. 

I'd be annihilating as Sasuke. All up in the *poof* *kick* *kunai* *punch player in real life* *take advantage of unconscious player FTW*

YES!! Then I would be king of all that is CoN!!! MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!

Yea, I hope Wii goes online.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

You think I would be that weak?  That would be pretty fun though, playing CON with people you don't even know. I would probally be Kakashi or Sasuke.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

When did I say you were weak??

Actually, I'd be beaten by somehow who uses a broken character so much they actually use them to their full potential, like I use Sasuke.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

I was just playing with you, you never said I was weak. I would probally be beaten the same way. I would probally only use Kakashi if we were to fight with other people. So a few posts above, is that your favorite combo with Sasuke?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually, I was screwing around. I actually like to juggle them with Up + B. they can't escape it, though it's not exactly easy to pull off.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh that sounds like a good move, except it sounds difficult also.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, it takes practice. Plus, there's a little problem called "substitution jutsu". But, by that time, I've taken more out of their health than you would like.

Sometimes it's not worth it, but when they walk into it, I just can't resist. I just wish his special how longer range on it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool. I have to use the subsitution justu when people start combos on me, then I do start doing combos. Do you like to use Sasuke's katon jutsu?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

Not so much. It has it's uses, like when they're falling, but it takes too long to conjure it up. He yells it out, puffs out his chest, they jump out of range, then I waste my chakra.

I just confuse them with kunai.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone know if the games get better fighting music?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't know. I never really pay attention to the background music. Come to think of it, I didn't realize there even was background music.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought there was...maybe it was all in my head. Maybe I am crazy.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

Just youtube it and listen to the background. If you hear any music, then there's your answer.

But I'm certain there really is background music, I just never pay attention to it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that I really think about I don't think there is. It must just been in my head the whole time. Oh well. Do you have a favorite person to fight against? I like to fight against Sasuke and Zabuza.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

I like fighting Naruto to shut up the die-hard fans just because he's the main character. I like the challenge of Haku and Kakashi as well.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool. It is fun to fight Haku and Kakashi. I think Sakura is way too easy to beat. Iruka is usually easy, Iruka just needs a good player to play him. If I ruka had a good player it would be cool to fight him.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea, Iruka + good player = one fun battle.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes it does. Ken+Sasuke=awesome battle. Right? Do you like Gai's special in the second one? I have never seen it, is it any good?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

i think it's stupid. I bear hugs ya. Crushes your spine, looks very yaoi.

Yea, you're right. When I control Sasuke, he's blur of white pain.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 21, 2006)

That is so weird! LOL Awhite blur of pain huh? I will believe that.  I remeber you said you like Sasuke's 2nd outift better than the first, so is that why it is a White blur? Do the characters get cooler outfits or do they pretty much the same through the games? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry I have to go, but I will be back on later.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 21, 2006)

the BGM is the games are great!!
i mostly play a certain few stages only, just because of their BGM!!!

stupid lee, used omote renge half way through a 6 hit combo!!!! i kinda died.......


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

You got it Shinobi-Chan. And from what I've seen, their clothes stay the same. 

I never pay attention to the bgm. Otherwise, I'll get distracted and fail to utilize the right combo.


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jun 21, 2006)

> Do the characters get cooler outfits or do they pretty much the same through the games?


As of the 4th: Sasuke, Shikamaru, Temari, and Gaara have two costumes.  Haku can also fight with or without his mask, which might be in the first.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea, I think you can use Haku without his mask in all of the games.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 22, 2006)

hmm i wonder what its like to play as haku....


*Spoiler*: _off_ 



hey guys im back! whats up???


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool Im back too! I would like to know some of the alternate costumes

I know Narutos Red Outfit in CoN1 and is Purple and Blue in CoN4 but I would like to know more.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 22, 2006)

im just guessing that there is more to it... >.<


*Spoiler*: __ 



can you guys please join my new fc?????
Link removed


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

Actually, I don't remember a time when Sasuke ever wore a white shirt. Or when Kakashi's flak jacket was brown.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 22, 2006)

I assume they did a decent job brining this to the US? anyways i will wait for the Second one because the Second one is wayy better than the first IMO.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

Ofcourse the second one is better than the first. In probably every way. But, you can't always expect the first of any series to be the best. Though, it does turn out that way sometimes.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah the second game will be so much better than the first. I think the whole Clash of Ninja series will get better along the way. I have never seen Sakura in a blue dress before this game, it is very weird. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am so nervous I am trying out for soccer tomorrow. The try-outs were suppose to be on August 1st but they changed it all of a sudden.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

Yea, it's my ambition to collect all four, rate them, and tell you all that number four is the best.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah. The fourth game is going to have a lot of new and strong people. I think so anyway. The fourth is going to be the coolest.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

Plus, all of the specials, new arenas, BGM, costumes, and most likely more combo options.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

The specials seem cool. What exactly is BMG? Is the third game your second favorite of the Clash of Ninja game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

BMG = background music.

No, since I haven't played it/seen it or anything. CoN 1 is my only favorite since it's the only one I've ever played.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool thanks. I only have the first CON but I really like it. my cousin and his cousin came over and played it with me. I kicked both of their butts.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool to hear.

Who was who?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

We were everyone. I beat them even with my worst people.  It was fun. When I was Kakashi and Sasuke they didn't even touch me most of the time. Is there anyway you can play it even though your friend has your game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

Not really. I don't know where I can buuy it or rent it, and if I get it from him, it'll be to keep. So, the most I've got is youtube.  >_<


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

I am sorry that sucks. Any idea when you will get that back? Do you live by a place where you can rent videos or games? I have seen a few CON's at Hollywood Video. Have you played any of the other CON games?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

I never had it in the first place.

Yea, but no one has past CoN 1.

No, but I plan to.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry I am so stupid today.  Oh well hopefully I won't be tomorrow. Who's special is your favorite out of all others in the first game? Sorry I am just trying to start a conversation.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't mind. 

Probably Kakashi's because it's so versatile. Long range, powerful, and can be charged.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah I think it is cool. I also like Haku's and Zabuza's when Kakashi copies it.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

Ooo, I really wanna see Kakashi use Haku's special.

I love when he Sharingan's Zabuza. He uses Chidori instead of the Guillotine Sword.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh sorry I didn't say my sentence right. I mean I like Haku's special and also I like it when Kakashi copies Zabuza's special. Sorry! *hits head* I think it is way cool how Kakashi uses his chidori instead of a huge sword. I think Mizuki's special is pretty good.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry I have to go now. I have to get up way early for soccer try-out tomorrow. See ya.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 22, 2006)

There's no need to hit yourself.

Yea, Haku's special is crazy. All of those needles...

I have yet to see Mizuki's special.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 23, 2006)

I saw it on a preview on youtube and it is the exact same as Iruka's. I thought it was pretty lame that they do the same thing.  Haku's special is way cool. Does anyone know what Kankuro's special is?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 24, 2006)

Yea, I don't see the point in having two characters with the same attacks on one game.

No clue.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah me either. I wonder if Kankuro uses the poison in the puppets like in the show. Oh well.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 24, 2006)

It might be the same move he used on Sakon/Ukon.


*Spoiler*: _Which is_ 



 Black Ant encases the opponent, Karasu breaks into knives and stabs through Black Ant.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, it could be. What is your favorite weapon to use on the CON games?


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you guys think Maito Naruto should be in the next one? I heard he was cool in NH3


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 24, 2006)

I like kunai's best.

"Maito Naruto"?? I only know regular, Kyuubi, and PTS.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I like kunai's best.
> 
> "Maito Naruto"?? I only know regular, Kyuubi, and PTS.



I like Kunai's the best also and I also like shurikens. Do you like shadow clone justu or water clone justu better? Can you do any of those on the games?


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 24, 2006)

Maito Naruto is Naruto dressed up like Rock Lee except he has wayyyyy different attacks.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> Maito Naruto is Naruto dressed up like Rock Lee except he has wayyyyy different attacks.



Really? I never thought that they would do something like that. I wonder if he does taijustu like Rock and Gai.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 24, 2006)

Shadow clone. The smoke makes for better cover and distraction. I think shadow clone in the later games.

I never saw him put on Gai's gift in the manga.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah he does taijutsu search Maito Naruto on youtube and click Maito Naruto vs. 1st Hokage


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

I like shadow clones better also. Water clones aren't bad though.  Ok thanks 7th.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw Gai give Naruto a green outfit like Rock's as a gift.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh and there was a breif second of Naruto in the green jumpsuit in the 5th Hokage saga


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 24, 2006)

That quixotic, Hokage. The outfit doesn't improve taijutsu, Naruto will always be a taijutsu pushover.

I'm watching dub, Zaku's about to lose his arms.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

Cool. I just realized you can't be Zaku or the other sound ninjas on any of the games.  

*Spoiler*: _ Off_ 



That would suck to lose your arms.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 24, 2006)

They should atleast allow you to play as Dosu.

Gah, they ended the episode after one punch was thrown, I have to wait another week...


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry if this is a double post my computer is being weird. Anyway I would like to try Dosu and Zaku in any of the games, I think that would be interesting. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate when they do that, they always end with a cliffhanger. They are evil.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 24, 2006)

Every episode must be a cliffhanger to get you interested in the next one. Means more money for them.

Atleast there's no such thing in the games.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah that is one of the nice things about games.


----------



## Mouse_Wonder (Jun 25, 2006)

I apologize if this was ever brought up or not, but I was curious about the later Clash of Ninja. I was reading about the 4th one and heard it was japan only. I was wondering if anyone knows or not If all 4 are been made for english or not??


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Mouse_Wonder said:
			
		

> I apologize if this was ever brought up or not, but I was curious about the later Clash of Ninja. I was reading about the 4th one and heard it was japan only. I was wondering if anyone knows or not If all 4 are been made for english or not??



The first one has been made in English and the second will be in English and should be out in September. The other two are still only in Japan, unless you special order them or something.


----------



## Mouse_Wonder (Jun 25, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> The first one has been made in English and the second will be in English and should be out in September. The other two are still only in Japan, unless you special order them or something.



I did know this. Sorry if I mislead you as to what I was asking. I meant, I read about the 3rd and 4th, and the 3rd said unreleased but the 4th said japan only. I didn't know if it wasn't ever going to or was just pending? Thats what I meant to ask. Does anyone know if the 4th or 3rd is/isn't coming eventually?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh ok sorry about that. I think they will eventually, at least I am hoping they will.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

They will. But not until about the time the fillers end. So, they sould be released in English when you get osteoperosis.

But, yea, the third will probably be released mid-2007. Just speclation, though.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## Konoha protector (Jun 25, 2006)

You can do all of this in the first game? o_O  How do you unlock characters?  I beat everyone and there isnt a single new character. v_v


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

You have to beat story mode with everyone twice. This should unlock atleast two secret characters.

EDIT: 

Defeat story mode without using any continues to unlock Rock Lee. 

After unlocking Rock, defeat single player mode with each character twice. This will unlock Kyuubi Naruto. To use him, highlight Naruto and select him with X or Z.

Once you have Kyuubi unlocked, win single player mode with him and Kakashi to unlock Sharingan Kakashi. To use him, highlight kakashi and select him with X or Z.

That's really it. Kind of a short game to beat, but fun to play afterward.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah. You can unlock a total of three characters. Have anyone tried any new characters lately or see any cool ones that are coming up?

*Spoiler*: _Secret Characters_ 



Rock Lee, Kyuubi Naruto, Sharingan Kakashi


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 25, 2006)

uhhhhh..... i like itachi. he pwns.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

I have never tried Itachi but he sounds way cool. I am going to try him when I get a chance.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

I saw some clips, he's pretty... eneventful. Though it was probably the player, he basically stood there with his hand hanging out os his cloak and kicked.

Like the new sig, Shinobi.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah he seems cool. I played survival mode today with Kakashi and then I lost on the 35th match to Kakashi.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks Ken, I was wondering if you would.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

I could beat ya if you were Itachi.

 Shinobi cares what I think!! 

I think the last time I played survival, I got 20 something. But that was soon after I started playing the game, I've gotten better since. Learned more combos. Now I'm itching to play any CoN game.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

I like to know what my friends think.Thats was the same with me. I haven't played for a while so I was surprised I did that good. I am sure you could beat my record.


----------



## Crizo (Jun 25, 2006)

I have the first one...and i beat it in like 3 days...i cant wait for con2 to come out


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

I rented the first one. And beat it in 35 minutes.

Well, I had been playing for hours before then, but I didn't even know there were secret characters until that time.

None of us can wait. That's why God delivered unto thee, eBay!!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I rented the first one. And beat it in 35 minutes.
> 
> Well, I had been playing for hours before then, but I didn't even know there were secret characters until that time.
> 
> None of us can wait. That's why God delivered unto thee, eBay!!



I didn't know there were characters to be unlocked before I unlocked Rock. I had to get on the internet to see which characters could be unlocked.


----------



## kisba (Jun 25, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> There's no need to hit yourself.
> 
> Yea, Haku's special is crazy. All of those needles...
> 
> I have yet to see Mizuki's special.


i havnt seen mizukis special either i thought they killed mizuki though cuz he told naruto bout the "secret"


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

No, Naruto's bunshins beat him up, then he was sent to jail. It's all recapped in a filler episode where he escapes the prison.

Gossip tells me that he's basically another Iruka.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

No, just Mizuki. 

Anyone know if there's ANY difference in the characters of Iruka and Mizuki??

K, you're new here, so lemme tell you, you just did two things people hate most: spam and multi-post. Spamming is talking about something off-topic. in this case, the show in a thread about the games.

Multi-posting is self-explanitory. If no one has posted since your last post, and you have something else to say, click the "edit" button in he bottom-right corner of your last post to add it there. For instance, what I just did.

Oh, and yes, that's right, kisba.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok, guess I have to look for myself to find out. I just don't understand the point in having two characters with the exact same moves.


*Spoiler*: _Off-topic_ 



 Ok, this thread was already warned about spammin once. Anything no having to do with the Clash of Ninja games, don't post it unless a part of your post is on topic. I don't try to be mean, I just don't want to see this thread deleted, guys.

I've read every chapter in the manga, kisba. I know everything that can be known, for the most part. You're watching the Toonami dubs. I watch some of the fillers, but other than that, I don't watch much Naruto.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 25, 2006)

don't worry, I won't delete the thread.  I'll just delete the spam posts, and warn the culprits after the next offense.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok thanks Chamcham trigger.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

Alright, good. That's a weight off my shoulders. This is a strong thread, I didn't want to see if fall prey to spam.



So, do you all think that $50 dollars is too much for CoN 2, 3, or 4? That was the lowest price I found on eBay while searching for those games. Honestly, I think anything above $35 is robbery.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't think it's too much at all if it's new.  The average price for new ps2 games is 50 bucks.  The only games that are too much imo are collections, that cost over 30 bucks, and any ps2 game over 50 bucks is too much as well, unless it comes with something as well, like some needed peripheral.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Alright, good. That's a weight off my shoulders. This is a strong thread, I didn't want to see if fall prey to spam.
> 
> So, do you all think that $50 dollars is too much for CoN 2, 3, or 4? That was the lowest price I found on eBay while searching for those games. Honestly, I think anything above $35 is robbery.



I am glad also. I think any thing over $40 robbery but like every game is pretty much $50. I think that may be the cheapest you can get. I got mine for $40 at Gamestop. If that helps any.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where any of our posts deleted?I have been trying to be careful.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 25, 2006)

Sometimes having two characters with almost the same move is good though like Super Smash Bros. but I don't think most people mind about Mizuki and Iruka since most people play for character.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I might be here less because I am a recruit for spamasuki


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

Clash of Ninja is for Gamecube, though. 

Well, in Japan, CoN 3 came with a little pouch to hold GC controllers, and CoN 4 came with a little wrist band with the Konoha symbol on it. I haven't seen the commercials for the earlier two, though.

I don't know, Shinobi. Too lazy to check other pages.

Hokage, if you're talking about Fox and Falco, they're actually different. I know, I use Falco, my SSB rival uses Fox. Fox shoots faster, but less damage and doesn't slow down opponent. Falco does more damage and slows down the enemy, but you have to use a certain combo I know to shoot at a good speed. Falco's Up B doesn' go as far as Fox's. Vice-versa for Left/Right B. Falco moves faster and jumps higher. Falco has a faster barrier(Down B) than Fox. Fox's barrier launches the enemy to the side, Falco's launches them up.


----------



## kisba (Jun 25, 2006)

*ok im relly srry*



			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> don't worry, I won't delete the thread.  I'll just delete the spam posts, and warn the culprits after the next offense.


how did i spam yall?  ill stop annoyin yall now ill leave 1 i found out how i spamm peeps


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 25, 2006)

I found a vid on NH3 here. 

"Sex Over The Phone" by The Village People


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Clash of Ninja is for Gamecube, though.
> 
> Well, in Japan, CoN 3 came with a little pouch to hold GC controllers, and CoN 4 came with a little wrist band with the Konoha symbol on it. I haven't seen the commercials for the earlier two, though.
> 
> I don't know, Shinobi. Too lazy to check other pages.



I saw the same thing Ken. I thought the pouch was different, I am used to cards with games. If you understand what I mean.  I have seen some cool battles in the later games.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 25, 2006)

As for the same character issue I was reffering to Mario and Dr. Mario and I didn't mean EXACTLY the same because I knew the had some difference to them. 

(i.e. Roy/Marth Pikachu/Pichu Cpt. Falcon/Gannondorf Link/Young Link Fox/Falco Mario/Dr. Mario)

btw: Nice sig shini


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

No, actually, I don't know what you mean, Shinobi-Chan. I just expect cases and instruction manuals with games.

Hokage, is that a vid of Narutimate hero or whatever? Cuz I don't care for ps2 games if I don't have a ps2.

I've seen a few god matches, but I hate how everyone just stands around. I need a way to put my fights on Youtube. Nothing but jumping, kunais, and substitutions.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks 7th. 

Ken I mean like when I used to get yu-gi-oh games for gameboy it would come with 3 cards. So yeah. I don't like battles that people stand around either. It beats the whole purpose pretty much. I would like to see one your battles of Naruto on youtube.  I would like to add some of my battles also. Every once in awhile there is a really interesting fight.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

Promise ya this: If I ever find a way, I'll send ya the link, ok?

I have yet to see an "interesting fight" on youtube.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok sounds good. I mean there has been some interesting fights that randomly occured while I was playing. There really hasn't been that good of fights on youtube. Oh well. When you are Sasuke do you like to trip your opponent and then kick them in the air and then throw kunai's at them? Or maybe do you like to trip, kick them in the air and then kick them while they are done?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 25, 2006)

I wait till they punch. That way, I dodge AND trip, starting a combo. I kick them up, kunai, jump up and complete the combo, roll back, katon: gokakyou no jutsu, telekick, wait till they get up, special.

Well, I'm out. Laters, Shinobi-chan, everyone else on right now!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 25, 2006)

That sounds nice and strong. See ya Ken.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 26, 2006)

I know Im 2 hours late but peace out Ken and yeah it was NH.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Mmmm, just finished a nice bowl of Ramen.

So, what is your favorite combo, Shinobi?


----------



## Hidden Mist Demon (Jun 26, 2006)

iv never played Naruto: Clash of Ninja is it any fun??

isent it only for gamecube?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Yea, it's loads of fun. I can tell you like Zabuza and will be happy to hear that you can play as him.

It is only for GC, but we've been discussing the possibility of it being in Wii when it comes out and CoN 5 releases.


----------



## Hidden Mist Demon (Jun 26, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Yea, it's loads of fun. I can tell you like Zabuza and will be happy to hear that you can play as him.
> 
> It is only for GC, but we've been discussing the possibility of it being in Wii when it comes out and CoN 5 releases.



all ok and yes being able to be zabuza realy does make want to get this game. iv been thinking about getting a game cube and i think im gonna now


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Yea, I just got mine recently. I'll be getting Clash of Ninja 2 sometime soon. Can't friggin' wait.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah it is fun.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey people whats up? I don't really have a favorite combo. Ken I saw a used CON game for $35 at gamestop. I can't wait for the second one either.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't live near a gamestop. But I'm sure I'd find it for a lower price on eBay, since this one is already released.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

True. I just played Clash of ninja a little bit ago.  I like Sasuke's combo and I can do a pretty good one with Iruka. Do you know a good combo for Kakashi?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

I usually throw a kunai to get them moving, then use Down A. Or, wait till they use substitution and use Thousand years of pain.

I don't use him all that much, to be honest.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool. Do you usually just use Sasuke?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Yea. Sasuke > all

Well, as far as the first game goes.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool. What characters do you think you will only use in the second game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Shikamaru, Sasuke, and orochimaru.

How about you?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Shikamaru, Sasuke, Kakashi. I just saw another preview for Clash of ninja 2. It made me even more excited for it. We still have about 3 months to go right? I thought that is pretty weird how we can't play as any of Orochimaru's spy that were in the chuunin exam except Kabuto.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Meh, they were both stupid.

I think it comes out in late fall.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh. I am so bored. I don't know what to talk about. When you rented the game did you have friends to play against or just the com?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

I played agains friends and computers.

Well, this is the CoN thread, so we should only talk about CoN things, anyway.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool same with me. I know but I think of anything else to talk about CON. Did you ever try the time challenge? Where you have to finish 1 player mode the fastest you can. I tried it but my cousin was faster than I was so he has the first place spot.


----------



## ramseyT (Jun 26, 2006)

this game was sadly disapointing


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Yea, I messed with the time thing once, but I forgot my time.

What's with all of the nay-sayers poppin gin here to get a post?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know. Oh well. I think my time was like 5 or 6 minutes not sure though. Thats not that good I know.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Meh, I wouldn't know. It's been too long since I've played. I plan on renting it again sometime soon. Maybe the urge to play will overcome my laziness. One of these days...


----------



## Sabaku no Rezuri (Jun 26, 2006)

Im thinking of getting GNT4.  plus i need the freeloader too.  everytime i see a video of it, it just makes me want it more and more^^


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool Sabaku no Rezuri. It looks awesome. I would but it is to troublesome for me.

Hey Ken. You sound like you are related to Shikamaru.  I feel like that sometimes.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

No, Shikamaru's character was just based on me, is all.

Yea, I feel the same, Rezuri. I really don't want to have to buy a freeloader, though. I don't see why we can't play Jap games without software like that.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL. Sure Ken.  

I don't get it either. It be cooler if you didn't need the freeloader.  I would have all the CON Games if we didn't need it. Ok so maybe I wouldn't but I would have more than I do now.


----------



## Meteora_7 (Jun 26, 2006)

hey any of u guys done survival on CoN? (if so how many wins did u get?)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

I did, I got 35. What about you?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, last time I played, a millenia ago, I think mine was somewhere in the twenties.

I don't think CoN 2 rrequires one. My friend wouldn't give me the game without the freeloader, and he's never mentioned it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh. I haven't heard something like that before. I have a question, if you don't know the answer that is ok. If Orochimaru used his special would a sharingan user be able to copy it? Or is it like Haku, when you can't copy it because it is a bloodline trait?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't know Haku's ice mirrors was bloodline. I thought it was just a jutsu he came up with.

I also haven't seen Orochimaru's special, so I wouldn't know.

Afraid I can't answer this question.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

That ok. I don't know either.

Yeah Haku's Ice mirrors is a bloodline trait. I am just wondering of all the people sharingan wouldn't work on in the game. So far 2 people for sure. Haku and Kimimaro. I am sure there is more though.


----------



## Sabaku no Rezuri (Jun 26, 2006)

hmm...ive always wondered that too wolfshinobi91.  well even though i havent seen orocimaru's special yet either, i would kinda agree with the whole bloodline trait.  though im most likely wrong


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Then it's pretty easy to say it doesn't work on BLTs then.

If Oro's special is some BLT, I don't think Kakashi could copy it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool Sabaku no Rezuri. It is nice to know I am not the only thinking about it.

Yeah I agree with you Ken. I just wonder if Orochimaru has a BLT..  Oh well. Maybe I can find out later. I have to go now. See ya it was nice talking to you people.


----------



## Sabaku no Rezuri (Jun 26, 2006)

bye wolfshinobi91^^


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, we don't know anything about his family. So, any Blood Line Traits (yea, not bacon lettuce and tomato) will be discovered later. One way to find out if just to play the game and if Kakashi can copy it, then it's not BLT.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jun 27, 2006)

dammit what did i miss?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 27, 2006)

Chamcham, spamming, whether Orochimaru's special is a blood line trait.

hat's about it.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think he has a bllodline trait, I found a conversation that said he didn't. So I guess Sharingan Kakashi and Sharingan Sasuke would be able to copy his special I guess.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 27, 2006)

I wanna see if S Kakashi can copy S Sasuke copying S Kakashi's special. 

That would be crazy to reverse a reverse. That would COMPLETELY catch the opponent off guard.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 27, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I wanna see if S Kakashi can copy S Sasuke copying S Kakashi's special.
> 
> That would be crazy to reverse a reverse. That would COMPLETELY catch the opponent off guard.



Yeah that would confuse and catch the opponent off guard. That would be cool.  I found some more cool combo's.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 27, 2006)

Then... share them.

I actually prbably won't use Kakashi if Sharingan Sasuke is in CoN 2.


----------



## Fenrir 13 (Jun 27, 2006)

... a sequal to this crap-tacular game. NO!! This game is a peice of shit and should not have a sequal. I mean you can beat the game by pressing one button over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. So I'm going ahead and wait till there is a good Naruto fighting game... Especially one that's only in Japanese so I don't have to hear that terrible VA who does Naruto's voice. (Or that lame catch phrase they have him say. I HAAATE YOU VIZ!!! Not as much as 4KIDS BUT YOU'RE A CLOSE SECOND!!)


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 27, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Then... share them.
> 
> I actually prbably won't use Kakashi if Sharingan Sasuke is in CoN 2.



I found a few good combo's. With Sasuke I Trip them kick them in the air and throw kunai's at them or let them fall then kick them. Of course you know that one. I also like to use the move you he uses when you use A and the push the d-pad in the opposite direction of the enemy. Kakashi I like to kick them in the air a few times and then move back in the air and throw weapons at them. I found more with other people but I really don't use them. This combo's aren't new but oh well I just learned how to use them. You know any good combo's?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 27, 2006)

You want one only in Japanese, get one of the sequels.

And it's a fighting game, there really is no beating it. Only if you count unlocking all of the characters as beating it. The point is to beat your opponents, not complete the game.

Also, I don't know japanese, but I've heard plenty of people say that "believe it" is a very close translation of "dattebayo". So, if you hate the English catch phrase, you hate the jap catch phrase.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah Ken is right. All fighting games are like that. 

The other CON games will be alot better than the first one.


----------



## Fenrir 13 (Jun 27, 2006)

So... its still in a langauge I don't understand so it won't annoy me as much. And the English VA is still terrible.

And yes, there is a beating the game, it called beating arcade mode at its most difficult setting without taking any KOs. (I use to be able to do that on Soul Cal 2.) Also... there are only like what, seven character in the game. IN A WORLD OF 20+ CHARACTERS THAT NARUTO FIGHTER IS LOW GRADE!! I mean seriously... I could have made a better fighter... well if I had knowledge in advance programing and had a few years to work on it atleast.


----------



## MetallicMan (Jun 27, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I wanna see if S Kakashi can copy S Sasuke copying S Kakashi's special.
> 
> That would be crazy to reverse a reverse. That would COMPLETELY catch the opponent off guard.


That's not possible since Sharingan would use up all of his chakra on the special, which leaves him with no special to counter.



			
				Fenrir 13 said:
			
		

> ... a sequal to this crap-tacular game. NO!! This game is a peice of shit and should not have a sequal. I mean you can beat the game by pressing one button over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. So I'm going ahead and wait till there is a good Naruto fighting game... Especially one that's only in Japanese so I don't have to hear that terrible VA who does Naruto's voice. (Or that lame catch phrase they have him say. I HAAATE YOU VIZ!!! Not as much as 4KIDS BUT YOU'RE A CLOSE SECOND!!)


I suggest you raise the difficulty from easy to normal or hard. In Naruto GNT4, there's a difficulty 4 that's hard as hell to play against. To solve the English VA problem, just import the game and use a Freeloader (ability to play import games).


----------



## MetallicMan (Jun 27, 2006)

Fenrir 13 said:
			
		

> So... its still in a langauge I don't understand so it won't annoy me as much. And the English VA is still terrible.
> 
> And yes, there is a beating the game, it called beating arcade mode at its most difficult setting without taking any KOs. (I use to be able to do that on Soul Cal 2.) Also... there are only like what, seven character in the game. IN A WORLD OF 20+ CHARACTERS THAT NARUTO FIGHTER IS LOW GRADE!! I mean seriously... I could have made a better fighter... well if I had knowledge in advance programing and had a few years to work on it atleast.


please do realize that this game was release about the time the zabuza arc ended during the anime. it would not make much sense to have characters like gaara or neji in it because those characters have not been in action in the anime.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 27, 2006)

MetallicMan said:
			
		

> please do realize that this game was release about the time the zabuza arc ended during the anime. it would not make much sense to have characters like gaara or neji in it because those characters have not been in action in the anime.



That is true. The other Clash of Ninja games will have a lot more characters.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 27, 2006)

Fenrir 13 said:
			
		

> ... a sequal to this crap-tacular game. NO!! This game is a peice of shit and should not have a sequal. I mean you can beat the game by pressing one button over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again. So I'm going ahead and wait till there is a good Naruto fighting game... Especially one that's only in Japanese so I don't have to hear that terrible VA who does Naruto's voice. (Or that lame catch phrase they have him say. I HAAATE YOU VIZ!!! Not as much as 4KIDS BUT YOU'RE A CLOSE SECOND!!)




1) Too bad there's going to be 3+ sequels to it 

2) Of course its bad, its the first in the series 

3) Your not getting Japanese VAs unless your getting the game in Japanese 

4) Viz hates you too 

5) Viz is no close second to 4kids


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have played it, but I don't own it yet


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 28, 2006)

BUY. IT.

But seriously, I would save up for CoN 2, since it's not going to be TOO long untill it's English release.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah it would be a lot more worth it to get the second one. It will be so much better.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm doing that with CoN 3, since I'm owed CoN 2, anyway.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool. Since I am getting CON 2 for grades I am going to save for CON 3. When do you think CON 3 will come out? Middle of 2007 maybe if we are lucky?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd say that sounds about right. I'm sure I'll get it before though. I'll save up for eBay.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool. So I take it you already have a freeloader or whatever it is called. That sounds easier and better than waiting.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, so I'm gonna save up for the freeloader, buy that, THEN save up for CoN 3.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh sorry. I thought you had one sorry. What is the cheapest price you can find for the game?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I saw one for around $14, but the shipping was $13 or so, anyway. But, that's probably the cheapest overall anyway.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats not bad. I have seen alot worse. I am looking forward to the new CON games. I would want them to come out fast, because I am most excited for the fourth game.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, other than moving to japan or buying them off eBay, there's not much choice.

Me, I plan on getting it all as soon as I can.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 28, 2006)

I would like to, but I just have to be patient and wait.


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, it's finallly out! I got today, and I went to EB Games and Target, but only Wal-Mart had it!
I have gotten to the Haku Scenario so far, what about you?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't have it yet.

Cuz Wal*Mart is homosexual and waits untill the console goes out of production before they put the games onto the shelf.


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (Jun 28, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I don't have it yet.
> 
> Cuz Wal*Mart is homosexual and waits untill the console goes out of production before they put the games onto the shelf.


Dang, that must stink! lol
I'm about to go back to my PS2 to play it again!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 28, 2006)

Jaara_of_Desert said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's finallly out! I got today, and I went to EB Games and Target, but only Wal-Mart had it!
> I have gotten to the Haku Scenario so far, what about you?



Way cool. I have beaten it with everyone. Don't forget to unlock people, well if you want to anyway. 

Wait do you mean the gamecube game or a ps2 game? They are different games.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh, the ps2 game. This thread is about Clash of Ninja. On GameCube.


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (Jun 28, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> Way cool. I have beaten it with everyone. Don't forget to unlock people, well if you want to anyway.
> 
> Wait do you mean the gamecube game or a ps2 game? They are different games.


Sweet, what bonus characters are there and how do you unlock them?

EDIT: Oh, I got mixed and thought it was about Ultimate Ninja!  Are we talking about that, too?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 28, 2006)

They have a thread for that somewhere in the gaming section. I put how to unlock people anyway if you want to know. Just to be safe I put it in spoiler tags. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



For gamecube you can unlock Rock Lee, Sharingan Kakashi and Kyuubi Naruto.
To unlock Rock you beat story mode with Naruto without having to continue. To unlock Kyuubi Naruto you have to beat one player with everyone twice. Then to get Sharingan Kakashi you have to beat one player with Kyuubi Naruto and then beat one player mode with Kakashi. Then that is all.


----------



## MetallicMan (Jun 28, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm gonna save up for the freeloader, buy that, THEN save up for CoN 3.


If you're gonna get a freeloader, then you might as well just get the Japanese Naruto GNT/CoN 4 and skip the 3rd.

You can buy the Naruto GNT 4 with freeloader combo at these websites:
Link removed


----------



## Jaara_of_Desert (Jun 29, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> They have a thread for that somewhere in the gaming section. I put how to unlock people anyway if you want to know. Just to be safe I put it in spoiler tags.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Yeah, I unlocked them before this. They both have the word Ninja in it, so I got mixed up.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah, anyone know who you have to unlock in the 2 one?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know for sure but I think I heard you have to do mission mode or something. I can try and figure it out if you want.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, this is an easy question to answer, but I'm too lazy for that. Just google "Clash of Ninja (number); unlockable characters".

Yea, I will get four instead of 3. Unless I find a three cheaper than a CoN 4.


----------



## Hokai92 (Jun 30, 2006)

*funny*

i just found out that mizuki is one of the unlockable chracters in CON2, but not in CON1
i think thats really dumb and funny too
its like they forgot mizuki was in the series until the second 1


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jul 1, 2006)

> i just found out that mizuki is one of the unlockable chracters in CON2, but not in CON1


I wouldn't really call him, 'unlockable'.


----------



## little nin (Jul 1, 2006)

wow, you lot really into this game...should try out the japanese one guys, better game play *thumbs up from me*
naruto hits the UK this month i think, so the game shoudl come later in the year to the UK...
good luck with your games people and keep on unlocking those characters!!


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jul 1, 2006)

i wonder who the new characters will be in con5


----------



## MetallicMan (Jul 1, 2006)

they probably won't release that for awhile, since the damn anime is in the fillers.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm sure it will include all of the main characters up to where the manga is now.

Yea, I'd like to buy some of the jap games, but I'm low on funds and hear I need a Freeloader first.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 2, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Yea, I'd like to buy some of the jap games, but I'm low on funds and hear I need a Freeloader first.



That is the same with me. I would really enjoy the Japanese games I am sure, but I lack money and the freeloader. The fifth game should hopefully have good characters.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jul 3, 2006)

My Guessing List for CoN5

Part 1 Characters
*Spoiler*: __ 




Everyone in CoN4

Characters they missed and were in NH3 (Shodai, Maito Naruto, Nidaime) 




Part 2 Characters
*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto 

Sakura 

Kakashi

Sai

Yamato

Sasuke

Kabuto 

Orochimaru

Deidara

Sasori

Itachi

Kisame

Shikamaru

Chouji 

Neji

Lee

TenTen

Gai 

Gaara

Kankurou 

Temari 

Some crazy mixture of 1 -3 tailed Naruto (Maybe in-game transformation) 

4-Tails Naruto 

Jiraiya 

Tsunade 
*Characters with small chance of being in* 

Hidan 

Kakuzu 

Yugito

2-Tailed Yugito
(These 3 are depending on how far this game goes) 

Ino 

Hinata

Kiba

Shino 

Kurenai 

Asuma


----------



## UnknownDawn (Jul 3, 2006)

_I don't have the game but i have played it i want to get it so badly_


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2006)

thats a LARGE list!!!! i guess CoN5 will just have more charecters and more new levels, the fighting system is pretty much spot on!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for the list 7th-HokageKonohamaru. It has some awesome characters.  I like the game and want to get the others badly when they come out.


----------



## MetallicMan (Jul 3, 2006)

Just in case anyone was wonder what the Naruto GNT/CoN 4 character list is...

*Spoiler*: _Base_ 




Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Shikamaru
Ino
Chouji
Neji
Lee
TenTen
Hinata
Kiba
Shino
Gaara
Kankurou
Temari
Kakashi
Gai
Jiraiya
Jiroubou
Kidoumaru




*Spoiler*: _Unlockables_ 




Ukon/Sakon
Tayuya
Iruka
Mizuki
Akamaru
Kimimaro
Karasu
Haku
Zabuza
Anko
Itachi
Orochimaru
Tsunade
Sandaime
Awakened Hinata (from the filler arc)
Sasuke CS2
Kisame
Kabuto
Naruto Kyuubi


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 3, 2006)

little nin said:
			
		

> wow, you lot really into this game...should try out the japanese one guys, better game play *thumbs up from me*
> naruto hits the UK this month i think, so the game shoudl come later in the year to the UK...
> good luck with your games people and keep on unlocking those characters!!


...The japanese game and the american are the same except for the language


----------



## Deathinstinct (Jul 3, 2006)

> ...The japanese game and the american are the same except for the language


Except the Japanese game is three years newer (well 2.5 yrs) than what the American version is based on.  Three years can mean a lot of changes, which is the case here.

And if they keep to tradition, CON5 will be released around Nov 20 or so.  But with the Wii on the horizon and the size and speed problems in the 4th game, they might put the game off for the Wii or simply release it for the Wii this Christmas.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 3, 2006)

I went to the video store this weekend to rent CoN 1. It was already being rented.

Though, I'm gonna try to buy it next time it's in. I DID, however, discover a new fun game: Pikmin. That was fun.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 3, 2006)

yah, pikmin is well gangstarous!!!! 

CoN has a great soundtrack, am i the only one who loves the soundtarck?!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 3, 2006)

You might be the only one who knows it. I never pay attention to the BGM, I concentrate on fighting.

And yes, Pikmin is great. Nothing like thowing centimeter high flowers at mushrooms with teeth.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't heard the music either. I just focus on the fighting. I will have to listen carefully. That sucks you couldn't get the game Ken.


----------



## rai_89 (Jul 3, 2006)

my friend has the game and I went to her house and played it, and I won on my 1st try.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 3, 2006)

Who used which character, rai? Besides, some people are just better gamers than others.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 4, 2006)

My cousin is like that. He almost beat me on his first try on CON. I think he was Zabuza and I was Iruka. Very close match.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 4, 2006)

Just spam jumps!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 4, 2006)

wolfshinobi91 said:
			
		

> My cousin is like that. He almost beat me on his first try on CON. I think he was Zabuza and I was Iruka. Very close match.



you think thats bad??? my brothers freind beat me using the CHEAP kyuubi naruto, the fact i whitewashed him the next 2 rounds to win the match had no significance!!!!
 the craziness!!!


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 4, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> i own clash of ninja 4   if that counts..



That is an awesome game!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 4, 2006)

The fourth one seems to be the best so far.


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, it's the most up to date, you see?


----------



## Sara (Jul 4, 2006)

I love this game.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 4, 2006)

That is true and it has a lot more and better stuff and characters.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 5, 2006)

it's too difficult to mess up an action game sequel. They will only get better.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Jul 7, 2006)

i agree with you people all the way XD


----------



## Tazmo? (Jul 8, 2006)

My freeloader came in the mail today. When I get GNT4(Wednesday) I will compare it to CoN


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 8, 2006)

Do us a favor though, and verify that the Freeloader MUST be used with the game for it to be able to play correctly. I don't wanna get it if I don't absolutely have to.

Btw, cool for you!


----------



## MetallicMan (Jul 8, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> My freeloader came in the mail today. When I get GNT4(Wednesday) I will compare it to CoN


the only thing you need to know is that GNT4>>>>>>>CoN.


			
				Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Do us a favor though, and verify that the Freeloader MUST be used with the game for it to be able to play correctly. I don't wanna get it if I don't absolutely have to.
> 
> Btw, cool for you!


you have to use a freeloader or an action replay to play import games.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 27, 2006)

I went to my local movie store hoping for a really low price, but CoN was still $40.


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 27, 2006)

i play it in my friend house i like it


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 27, 2006)

I rent it from my local video store. The place is dirt cheap, so I figured buying CoN would be cheap. They let me down.

I can rent the game for about a buck.


----------



## Jokestr (Jul 27, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Do us a favor though, and verify that the Freeloader MUST be used with the game for it to be able to play correctly. I don't wanna get it if I don't absolutely have to.
> 
> Btw, cool for you!


Yeah like Metallic Man said, the GCN doesnt even read the disc if you dont have Freeloader. So blargh.

First post in this thread. GNT4 is definitely the best of the four.

Kinda weird how they're releasing CoN2 right around the time Wii is released. Are they going to continue the CoN franchise with GCN discs or not release any after CoN2?  

Not digging the english voices when I played CoN. Just so awkward, and I'm not used to it =/

But, anyway. Yes. GNT4 has um.. 37 characters? Around that much? Its much better than CoN. I play 4-play versus with my friends a lot for hours. Tons of fun.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 27, 2006)

So what exactly is the freeloader? A disc that needs to be put in before the game? Maybe something for the memory card slot??


----------



## Jokestr (Jul 27, 2006)

I use Action Replay which has a built in Freeloader. Yeah, its a disc, and its just like "lol open the lid" and then you put in the import game and it loads it. Totally easy.

Though my AR is kind of old so it sometimes fails to load the game. Only occasionally.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, ok. Good to know it will atleast be easy.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 28, 2006)

Jokestr said:
			
		

> Kinda weird how they're releasing CoN2 right around the time Wii is released. Are they going to continue the CoN franchise with GCN discs or not release any after CoN2?



yea kinda makes me think that they might not release CoN3 here at all because
the gamecube will be dead when the wii comes out

but then again, the wii's backward compatible so they might..

CoN5 might come out for the wii


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 30, 2006)

I rented CoN yesterdays!! 

Unfortunately, the saves were on a different memory card, so I had to start from scratch WITH A F8CKED UP CONTROLLER. That's right, everytime I press a button, it acts like I pressed Start. So I had to fight in slow-motion. Needless to say, some moves I couldn't pull of, and beating single player mode with one character took nothing short of forever.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jul 30, 2006)

That is cool you were finally able to rent it. That sucks though that the controler was messed up. Were you able to do your favorite moves with Sasuke?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 30, 2006)

Not all, but I was mainly re-learning. It's hard to  juggle when you're blood pressure rises dangerously.


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 30, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> *yea kinda makes me think that they might not release CoN3 here at all because
> the gamecube will be dead when the wii comes out
> *
> but then again, the wii's backward compatible so they might..
> ...





Also, Clash of ninja 2, and the series in general, according to 1up and the d3 development team, cannot have the Japanese option because of GC disc space. (that means they tried perhaps.)

Therefore, if it were released on a Wii disk, it would be possible to add the Japanese VO

There is no way they wouldn't release 3 and 4, as they are easy money

Oh well, I can hope


----------



## Emerald Wing (Aug 1, 2006)

Accoriding to my freind CoN aint hitting england till another 6 weeks 5 days, so isit really good for a series start?, i read through the first couple pages then jus got lazy soz,


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Aug 1, 2006)

It's a fun game. Like all action fighter games like this, there are some unlockables, plenty of different modes to fight in, and some fun and potentially intense matches. A lot of people complained about it's lack of characters, but it's a good starter to get you used to the controls for when the later games come out. That's when the serious fights come out.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Aug 1, 2006)

the new game you can play as neji in the prelim' arena. i saw a screen shot of it in the new shojen jump, (it was an ad).


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm more excited about Shikamaru and Orochimaru. My two favorite characters. I just can't wait to play as them!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 1, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> Also, Clash of ninja 2, and the series in general, according to 1up and the d3 development team, cannot have the Japanese option because of GC disc space. (that means they tried perhaps.)
> 
> Therefore, if it were released on a Wii disk, it would be possible to add the Japanese VO
> 
> ...


I can understand the sequel having low space, but the first? That had hardly a large content to have no space left for a Japanese audio track.

Personally I wouldn't mind if the 3rd and 4th installments are going to get a Wii upgrade (maybe a release for GCN and another for Wii?) if it means a Japanese option.


----------



## Hylian (Aug 1, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> Also, Clash of ninja 2, and the series in general, according to 1up and the d3 development team, cannot have the Japanese option because of GC disc space. (that means they tried perhaps.)
> 
> Therefore, if it were released on a Wii disk, it would be possible to add the Japanese VO
> 
> ...



i really hope so


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Aug 2, 2006)

Wll any naruto games ever get to be released in PAL??  
No Inuyasha games has been released and that was over a year ago


----------



## Emerald Wing (Aug 2, 2006)

can u extend match lengths, like shorten damage for example so they last longer, i hate short matches they always lead me think what coould have happened


----------



## MetallicMan (Aug 2, 2006)

i dunno if you can do that for the first game, but i know you can do that for the fourth game.


----------



## Xell (Aug 3, 2006)

Katon Valkyrie said:
			
		

> Wll any naruto games ever get to be released in PAL??
> No Inuyasha games has been released and that was over a year ago



On Amazon.co.uk, if you search Naruto Ultimate Ninja, it says it's coming out in November... >_> Maybe..


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Aug 3, 2006)

Emerald Wing, in options you can make attacks do less or more damage. As an unlockable, you can change the damage to be even more. I forget how to unlock this, but it doesn't really matter.

If you want matches to last longer, the way I do it is I set to match timer to infinite. I won't fight with a timer, becaue lowest health isn't enough, someone needs to have NO health for it to matter.


----------



## trottingfox (Aug 3, 2006)

wow this was huge


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 20, 2006)

I have magnificent news!!!

I went to my local video game store, and reserved AND bought CoN 2. On September 28th, I'm gonna trot in there, pick up the game, and slap it into my GC for a few hours of kickin' ass!! Oh yeah!


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice!! I am planning on getting CON 2 also. I am so excited!!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey, Shinobi! Haven't seen you in a lifetime.

Just 6 more days till I get mine. How about you?


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Ken. It is nice to talk to you again.  I think I get mine in six days also. ^-^


----------



## Hylian (Sep 22, 2006)

hey this is probably old, but they announced a clash of ninja for wii
and a clash of ninja-looking game for ds 

yea the second comes out in a few days, and i'm thinking of getting it
but 4 of my 5 gamecue controllers broke, so idk


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea, one of my controllers broke too, fart. It's like BOTH of my N64 controllers: when I move the control stick down, the cursor/player/whatever goes up. Basically, I have no down. So, I started using my other controller, got used to it, and also got a new controller a few weeks ago.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Sep 23, 2006)

what's up everyone?


----------



## Hylian (Sep 23, 2006)

^ IGN's got the review for CoN 2 already, and there's a trailer if u havnt seen it

It got an 8.2, while the first one got a 7.something


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 24, 2006)

I can understand the seven. But I can only imagine a fighting game like Naruto getting 8+. I can't wait...


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Sep 27, 2006)

I got Naruto CON 2 last night. ^-^ It is way fun and the story mode is a lot longer then the first one.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 27, 2006)

For me, it just hit stores today, but I can't make it to my game store today.

Tomorrow is another story, though. I'm headin' over and won't be on tomorrow.


----------



## JinKaarosu (Sep 28, 2006)

I got CoN2, and wow, Gaara kept kicking my ass.
Finally got him though, all you need to do is reversal... alot!
and if you got the chakra? substitution.


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Sep 29, 2006)

Gaara is so cheap.

The characters I use the most are Neji and Sasuke. Neji's special attack is great but he can't beat back Gaara like Sasuke can.

Though I love using Kankuro there is just something cool about using that doll on your opponent.


----------



## shady0008 (Sep 29, 2006)

played it but i just couldnt help laughing whenever they said there techniques
its like kakashi "my one and only original attack"
its graphics arent as good as the psp version but manageable but what i love is that combo system where u can have three lvls.

my fave character was neji and zabuza


----------



## Deathinstinct (Sep 29, 2006)

@Shady Wrong game. That's Ultimate Ninja. CON stays more true to how the anime look, while UN tries to make the graphics fancy.

Does anyone know if shikamaru's infinite combo is still in this game?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 29, 2006)

Gaara Is hard, only time I died while playing sotry mode was when I was fighting him and Kankuro at the same time. I got the game the day it came out. Just unlocked all the characters a few hours ago. Prepare to dish out about 400,000+ money to unlock all of them....~_~


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Sep 29, 2006)

Zabuza is ridiculously powerful and he might be the strongest character next all the special forms of Naruto, Kakashi and Sasuke.


----------



## Kiba_Luvr (Sep 29, 2006)

Haku is also pretty strong


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2006)

i have the first but i want the second...witch one is itachi in????


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 29, 2006)

Heh, i just picked up my copy of Game Master's today and there is a review on the new Naruto Ultimate Ninja
*
Edit: I just scanned the page for you guys cause im sad 
Im kinda supprised at how good my scanner is XDD
Just save the picture and zoom in to read the review =)*


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 4, 2006)

I got mine Friday and unlocked everyone but Sharingan Sasuke by Sunday. SHIKAMARU IS A FREAKIN'G BEAST. He's so bad ass, I can beat anyone with him. Gaara is not a problem anymore. Akamaru's more troublesome than Gaara. The story I had the most trouble with was Rock versus Gaara.. Even with his gates, it took me atleast ten tries. Needless to say, I now consider myself skilled at timing Rock's gates.

Shikamaru, Orochimaru, and Sasuke are who I use most. Shikamaru's teleporting and his feint make him amazing; Orochimaru's main combo can annihilate three oboro clones; and sasuke is an original from CoN 1, and I now utilize down B, B, A. Trust me, turn his last kick into kunai, and substitutions won't hit you. My bro used Oro against me in training mode (I didn't even have defend on, so I couldn't block), and I kicked his ass. That's right, no blocking Sasuke creamed Orochimaru.

Though I haven't unlocked Sharingan Sasuke yet, I can easily say Shikamaru is the best character. Gaara is awesome too, now that I've mastered three more of his combos (down B, A, A, A, A, forward A FTW, suckaz!). But you just can't defend against Shika who can teleport behind you and slash your spine with a kunai before you can even jump or strafe.   \m/  ^_^  \m/


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Ken. It sounds like you have mastered the game. ^-^ That is way awesome. I still have to unlock some people. I would play more but I got busy. I am still best with Kakashi.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 4, 2006)

Pfft, Kaka's nothing to Shika. Go ahead, charge your chidori. I promise I won't teleport behind you and combo the crap out of your spine.

Yea, I fell in love with it. But it feels empty with Shika and no Temari.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 5, 2006)

Wait...which game are you discussing exactly? .  I get mixed up with the american versions.  The scans look like the PS2 version, but the way you described Shikamaru sounded like his Super uber powered GC version.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Oct 5, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Wait...which game are you discussing exactly? .  I get mixed up with the american versions.  The scans look like the PS2 version, but the way you described Shikamaru sounded like his Super uber powered GC version.



Sorry! This is for the GC Naruto games. Some people have just added stuff for other Naruto games I guess. 

Hey Ken I would like to challenge you to that fight.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 5, 2006)

I think we live too far apart., Shinobi.  If I could, though, I'd love to stomp your face in.

Yea, it bothers me how people come in talking about the PS2 version. They don't seem to notice the name of the thread says "Clash of Ninja", not "Ultimate Ninja". Even by looking at the posted combos, you know it's GC. 

Yea, I unlocked Sharingan Sasuke yesterday. He finally uses Chidori. Which is good, cuz Lion's barrage has such a short range.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Oct 5, 2006)

You seem so confident.  Just kidding. I also think we live to far apart. 

This new Sasuke sounds so much stronger than the usual one. You said Orochimaru is good right? How many characters have you exactly unlocked?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 5, 2006)

All.

Yea. Sasuke's special becomes Chidori, and his back A becomes a counter. When you hit him with back A, he just teleports behind you while you stagger. Nice combo opportunity.


----------



## Moose (Oct 5, 2006)

The Naruto game doesn't look very good


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 5, 2006)

Play it, then say that.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 5, 2006)

Wolfshinobi said:
			
		

> Sorry! This is for the GC Naruto games. Some people have just added stuff for other Naruto games I guess.
> 
> Hey Ken I would like to challenge you to that fight.


lol no need for apologies.  I was just curious is all 

But @Ken~Sama:  I'm disapointed in you.  Boasting with Shikamaru?  He's like the most troublesome person to fight in the game.  Even knowing that I still use Gaara, but fighting someone who controls all ranges like Shikamaru with his annoying speed, and dodging block make it a losing battle in most cases.  The most I can do to keep up with is his down +B +a+ a+ a super combo, and not even that helps much.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 5, 2006)

K, how's Oro, then? 

I don't feint against human players, but it's so helpful against the CPU. B, B, B, A, Y, Repeat. That and his Back A, Back A, combo, is good, too.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 5, 2006)

Oro's troublesome to fight too, but he can at least be hit easily, and still has range preferences, though he's decent at most of them.  However, decent at all ranges with range preference is nothing compared to great at all ranges, while being a demon at close range (shikamaru ofcourse).  It's distressing


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 5, 2006)

You're just afraid of thinking I could beat you. Come clean, CCT.

Yea, Shikamaru is a beast. But if you'd rather, you can imagine me playing as Gaara. Bear in mind, I know all of his best combos.


----------



## inumike (Oct 5, 2006)

i bought the game it cool but i got mad that they made fun it on X-play


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't pay attention to them. Your opinions are the only ones that matter.


----------



## supersayainkakashi (Oct 6, 2006)

thus the humor


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out this trailer for the new Naruto game Naruto: Konoha spirits . Game looks awesome. 2 player co-up and alot of characters to choose from.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey, Shinobi. Be sure to let me know as soon as you unlock Sharingan Sasuke. K?


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 6, 2006)

Whoa I haven't visited this thread in monthes. I remember you peeps. Well you guys should get freeloader and GNT4. Its really easy learn and a great game.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 6, 2006)

Yea, I played it the day I got my CoN 2. I just want two specials, and I'd be happy. Tayuya wasn't as cool as I feel she deserved to be.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Oct 6, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Hey, Shinobi. Be sure to let me know as soon as you unlock Sharingan Sasuke. K?


Ok will do.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 6, 2006)

Promise me!

Why is everyone invis-moding all of a sudden? Is this the new fad, or something??


----------



## DMC (Oct 6, 2006)

I like Narutimate Hero more...but this is still fine.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 6, 2006)

It's hard for me to imagine Naruto on anything but Nintendo.


----------



## DMC (Oct 6, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> It's hard for me to imagine Naruto on anything but Nintendo.



Wha...Well what the fuck is that supposed to mean


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 6, 2006)

I mean Naruto was first on the GC, has more games on the GC, and I've only played it on the GC. All I know is GC. That's what that means.


----------



## DMC (Oct 6, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> I mean Naruto was first on the GC, has more games on the GC, and I've only played it on the GC. All I know is GC. That's what that means.



Well why didn't you say so?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 7, 2006)

Meh, that was a lot to type. 

See, I'm a man of few words... cuz I don't have time for the rest of the words.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 7, 2006)

@Ken and Wolf: I just realized that you guys have been in this thread since june lol


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 7, 2006)

They're dedicated players I guess.  Trading info and all that stuff .
I gotta get back into the series though.  I have 4 on the GC but after failing to impvorve on come Gaara combos, I kinda stopped for a while...that and losing people to play with :/.  Same for 3 on the ps, but that's for a different thread....hmmm seems both are somewhat.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess you could say that.  So you like to play as Gaara CCT? When I first got CON 2 it was so hard to beat Gaara. Then I made up a strategy that works well.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 7, 2006)

@Ken: PS has more Naruto games, 5 to be exact while GC only has 4. 

Gaara's hard until you start to time it right, hit him right after defending/dodging from an attack of his. that'll usually catch him off guard. Only combo he uses that can't be dodged/defended against (assuming you don't have enough chakra to sub.) is his D+BBB. If you get your timing right, you can even beat him in level 4 difficulty with ease. ^_^ 

I'm a Sharingan Sasuke user btw.I've yet to have enough skill to beat a level 4 Kankuro teamed up with Gaara though. :\


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 8, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> @Ken and Wolf: I just realized that you guys have been in this thread since june lol


Oh yea. I'm hardcore Narutard.

Gaara did seem cheap to me at the beginning, but I fougt him enough to learn that he's nothing against Shika's teleporting. I just hate fighting Gaara in story mode as Rock. That's by far the most difficult story.

Da_Ultimate, I've started using Sharingan Sasuke for Oboro mode, and it's so great. Oboro mode gets the most money, and it's the easiest with Akamaru, since he's so difficult to hit. I especially like Sharingan Sasuke's Chidori. I hated that tiny range for his Lion's Barrage.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 8, 2006)

Wolfshinobi said:
			
		

> I guess you could say that.  So you like to play as Gaara CCT? When I first got CON 2 it was so hard to beat Gaara. Then I made up a strategy that works well.


Yeah he's easy to figure out if you're fighting the computer.  Ofcourse with human opponents it just depends on how well they're able to read reactions and whatnot.  He has a lot of holes despite his strengths though.

*Spoiler*: _possible spoilers_ 




Sharingan Sasuke's a fun character to use, and my second best....well actually I didn't use him until the sequel when he's merged with regular sasuke.  A really fun character to use.l


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Oct 13, 2006)

Are there only nine or ten extra stories you have to unlock? I unlocked and beat 9 of the extra stories. I am still working on unlocking Orochimaru. I just got distracted with the stories.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Oct 14, 2006)

There are 10 stories, the last one is a condition to get the last character, which costs 100,000 coins.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok thanks WhiteCherryBlossom. For some reason it won't let me get the last story.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Oct 14, 2006)

I think you need Orochimaru first.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh that would make sense. Thanks. ^-^


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 15, 2006)

w00t, finally got everything from Anko's Shop, and it took hell of a long time too. I swear, I played Oboro Mode so much I used all the characters in the roster at least once just to get all of that crap. It's so exhausting. I can see why they removed the shop later.

Anyways, all that's left to do is probably max out my money, beat story mode on high difficulty setting and whatnot.

BTW, I've noticed many changes from the first game that I think is worth knowing, and why the first title is actually more interesting that it seemed. So far these are what I noticed about what occurs in the first game only because from the second game onwards it's different. After this I will feel like a real nerd noticing these things but I can't help it. 

In the first game only:
-Only up to 2 players
-Sharingan Kakashi can copy Kyuubi Naruto's special (the end is so funny)
-Naruto/Kyuubi Naruto's alt. color is red
-Sasuke's Up+B move is a jump kick into the air
-No aerial throws
-Sakura has no multiple aerial weapon attacks
-Haku's alt. color has a different shade of his default color
-Lee has no Inner Gates

In the second game and onwards:
-4-Players!! 
-Sharingan Kakashi CAN'T copy Kyuubi Naruto's special
-Naruto/Kyuubi Naruto's alt. color is purple
-Sasuke's Up+B is a piledriver
-Sakura has multiple aerial weapon attacks
-Haku's alt. color is white
-Lee has Inner Gates
-Kakashi has less combos? (not sure)
-Kakashi can copy Ino's special (dunno if he still can in the 3rd game)

And the only thing I know about CoN 2 is that it's the only game where you can use Sharingan Sasuke (introduced in this game) as a separate character from regular Sasuke. From 3 and onwards, Kyuubi Naruto and the Sharingan forms of Kakashi and Sasuke are now one character.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, it's official. I've unlocked everything. Anko's shop is empty, my character list is full, and my records are god-like. Seriously, to get money fast, Oboro mode. To get it faster, throw Akamaru into the mix. My record for Oboro mode: 509 with Akamaru. Hokage.

Also, on the topic of Akamaru, I know he's "cheap" and difficult and all, but Gaara is his kryptonite. Use Gaara if anyone plays as Akamaru, and he won't seem cheap anymore.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2006)

Akamaru? o_O

How do you use Akamaru so well?


Eh... forgot to add something. Naruto's Down+B move in the first game is similar to his Kyuubi form's Down+B. From CoN 2 and onwards, he sends a bunshin underground instead.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:


> Well, it's official. I've unlocked everything. Anko's shop is empty, my character list is full, and my records are god-like. Seriously, to get money fast, Oboro mode. To get it faster, throw Akamaru into the mix. My record for Oboro mode: 509 with Akamaru. Hokage.
> 
> Also, on the topic of Akamaru, I know he's "cheap" and difficult and all, but Gaara is his kryptonite. Use Gaara if anyone plays as Akamaru, and he won't seem cheap anymore.


Yup.  I can attest to that.  Whenever in 4 player mode people usually worry about where to fight (as in staying away from Akamaru), until I finish off Akamaru with Gaara 


QBniYoukoso! said:


> Akamaru? o_O
> 
> How do you use Akamaru so well?
> 
> ...



Akamaru's always been a nightmare in 4 player mode, because there's so much going on, and a lot of moves miss akamaru unless they're low, surrounding, or ground based moves, and it's not like you always have chakara to do the special surrounding moves constantly making him a pain in the ass with out any need for Kakashi's assistance.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 17, 2006)

Just use Akamaru's main B combo, and down+B when the Oboro clones go underground.

And yea, Kyuubi Naruto's down+A is worse than regular Naruto's, IMO. I'd rather be in two places at once, NOT be able to be grappled underground (I saw my friends do this, one did the attack just after the other and it actually hit), and I like to combo with it. As regular Naruto, you can hit them up, then throw shrukien into the air. As Kyuubi, you just punch them up. I doubt I need to mention that this game is all about combos.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

That's true, but that's one advantage over Kyuubi Naruto.  KN still has a few advantages himself.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Naruto is still better than Kyuubi Naruto. I couldn't survive without my projectiles.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

I see where you're coming from.  I was trying to just explain it to show a balance between the characters, by generalizing the pros and cons.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 17, 2006)

Yea, I understand. But I tend to tell the whole story.

Seriously, though, projectiles are really just as useful as regular attacks. I can't tell you how many times people ask me to stop using projectiles. It's not that I solely use them to fight, just that I use them all the time. I end all my combos with a few kunai/shurkien.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:


> Yea, I understand. But I tend to tell the whole story.
> 
> Seriously, though, projectiles are really just as useful as regular attacks. I can't tell you how many times people ask me to stop using projectiles. It's not that I solely use them to fight, just that I use them all the time. I end all my combos with a few kunai/shurkien.



lol garnishes that cause damage?  Kinda like throwing a huricane kick after a shin shoryuken 

But yeah I realize the importance of projectiles in this game, though I usually try to get in close myself, and they have a good amount of ways for that....especially for that damn'd Shikamaru.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 17, 2006)

Shika is totally broken in this game. And they lessed the damage for Kyuubi Naruto's special. I miss how it used to be half max HP loss. 

About projectiles... they're useful for cheese wins.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 18, 2006)

QBniYoukoso! said:


> About projectiles... they're useful for cheese wins.



True. But if my opponent laughs too, I'm not gonna stop throwing kunai. And if he or she _doesn't_ laugh... they need to either get a sense of humor quick, or put down the controller.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 18, 2006)

lol leave it to Yoko to tell it straight 
But I guess it is a damned if you like it and damned if you don't


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 19, 2006)

The best projectile weapon for cheesing is Iruka/Mizuki's giant-arse shuriken at full charge. That thing is a WMD. It's funny 'cause one of Iruka/Mizuki's combo throws the shuriken at them and then a forward punch. If both the shuriken and the punch hit with no block, the last punch sends the opponent backward rapidly, and then the slower moving shuriken (yeah, it's still moving) hits them.... again.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Oct 19, 2006)

I like Sakura's crazy 5X jump with her shirukens. And fully charged homing shiruken can really screw the opponent up.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 19, 2006)

^^^ That's great stop enemies charging toward you.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 19, 2006)

About Sakura... she's pathetic. Her extra jumps:  make her a target for most Up+A attacks. Her homing shuriken: not very homing, easily blocked, or, depending on who the enemy character is, teleport behind her while she charges, and cut her spine. (Shika FTW)


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Oct 19, 2006)

And when she charges she can teleport too. Or teleport twice for an ariel attack, you just gotta know how to use her properly.


----------



## jazon7777777 (Oct 19, 2006)

It's probably a rip off of SSB xD


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 19, 2006)

Acronyms are like pronouns; you sound like an absolute retard when you use them without antecedents. SPELL OUT SUPER SMASH BROTHERS NEXT TIME.

And it really isn't. Consider playing a game before you try to post condescending things about it in a thread full of CoN-Tards.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 19, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:


> About Sakura... she's pathetic. Her extra jumps:  make her a target for most Up+A attacks. Her homing shuriken: not very homing, easily blocked, or, depending on who the enemy character is, teleport behind her while she charges, and cut her spine. (Shika FTW)


What Up+A attacks could strike back when she's performing an attack in the air? Well in any case, Tenten is much better than Sakura because she can throw her weapons two extra times than Sakura can. 

And yes, Shika is very very broken in this game. *loves playing as Shika*

Funny how they only had 2/3 for each Rookie 9 team (and Sand team) other than Team 7.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 20, 2006)

Which characters are in CoN2. When you guys are talking about the characters I'm reffering how they are in GNT4


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 20, 2006)

QBniYoukoso! said:


> *What Up+A attacks could strike back when she's performing an attack in the air?* Well in any case, Tenten is much better than Sakura because she can throw her weapons two extra times than Sakura can.
> 
> And yes, Shika is very very broken in this game. *loves playing as Shika*
> 
> Funny how they only had 2/3 for each Rookie 9 team (and Sand team) other than Team 7.




The kind that throw kunai up.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 20, 2006)

They can't strike back if she misses though. That only accounts for if she's not actually hitting the target. =/



k1nj9/bootz said:


> Which characters are in CoN2. When you guys are talking about the characters I'm reffering how they are in GNT4


Which is exactly why I posted differences like, last page.

There are 23 characters in CoN2.

-Team 7 (and Kakashi)
-Team 8 (minus Shino)
-Team 10 (minus Chouji)
-Team Guy (there's Guy, but no Tenten!! )
-Sand team (minus Temari)
-Iruka, Mizuki
-Zabuza, Haku
-Akamaru, Crow
-Orochimaru
-Nine-Tailed Naruto, Kakashi with Sharingan, and Sasuke with Sharingan


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sorry, I couldn't stop thinking about chipmunks whilel I read that first part.

I just don't care for Sakura, as far as the games are concerned. Ino's annoying in the first place, but on the story where you have to beat her as Sakura... that really sucked.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 21, 2006)

^^^ No chouji! He has some of the best moves in the game! Healing and foward A and not even mentioning his goldlike specials!


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 21, 2006)

Chouji is my least favorite character.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 21, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:


> Chouji is my least favorite character.



You should give him a chance.  I don't know how to use him well, but in the game that he appears in, he's a freakin monster to fight against one on on.......Shikamaru becomes a multiplay mode nuisance in the later ones as well


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't care how good or bad he is on a game, I still can't stand the little Pugsly.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 21, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't stop thinking about chipmunks whilel I read that first part.
> 
> I just don't care for Sakura, as far as the games are concerned. Ino's annoying in the first place, but on the story where you have to beat her as Sakura... that really sucked.


Out of everything in the game, that was the only cutscene ever and it sucked. I practically had to laugh my ass off when I saw Sakura and Ino pounded each other to the ground. (it was cut off abruptly though)

Sakura got better but I wouldn't say she's so much better. Like I said, Tenten is much more versatile than Sakura IMO. Ino's annoying as hell too but I think her game character is far better than Sakura, mostly because Ino has cheap kicking attacks.


----------



## sakon_demon (Oct 28, 2006)

me to i never got to play it yet............anyways does anyone no where theres a game that has sakon/ukon?i dont no if there out in the U.S yet to.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 29, 2006)

I know CoN 4 has Ukon/Sakon. It's one character, though.

Well, I've recently mastered level 2 difficulty, moved to the third level, thrown a few controllers, and am now a tad bit better at blocking and timing. Ofcourse, that isn't to say the CPU is gonna let me utilize these.

Things to expect from level 3 difficulty:
less time to block
counters won't work 100% of the time
Rock Lee may have trouble TURNING AROUND (I guess he wants the enemy to admire his ass or something...)
opponents seem to fall a bit faster, so don't try finishing Rock's combos with "Leaf Hurricane!!".

Also, on a side note, since I noticed that the majority of the characters I use can be considered "cheap" (Orochimaru, Shikamaru, Sharingan Sasuke, Gaara), I've started trying to get better with Neji and Rock Lee. Kaiten is fun, but I'm not that great with Neji; gates are the funest thing in the game, IMO, and Rock's really not that bad.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 1, 2006)

I think Lee got really screwed in this version. I mean, yeah the Hidden Lotus is cheap as hell but apparently Lee goes directly in front and then kicks or something, unlike later where he shows up right in front making it a no-counter hit. I kept trying to use it on Gaara and as we all know, Gaara is the cheapest mofo in the entire game because of his evil Sand Shield. Damn him and his mother! 

On another note, Lee using Primary Lotus on Gaara is sooo awesome. Guess they wanted to implant the kicking scene from the story into the game.


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 2, 2006)

^^^ It doesn't get fixed in GNT4 either. By that time it will be the same.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 2, 2006)

Eh really? It seemed like that to me. Maybe it's because Gaara's such an asshole in this one, yeah?


----------



## Tazmo? (Nov 2, 2006)

Hes kind of annoying in the fourth one too. I don't have that much problems with him though.


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Nov 9, 2006)

I have 1 and 2 since i live in U.S.A. the last person you fight 1 p mode is gaara


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Nov 9, 2006)

In Ultimate Ninja the Substitution Jutsu needs to be r2 or l2 just like Clash of Ninja for GC(bcuz much easier)


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 10, 2006)

Gaara isn't all that cheap. Just his sand pillars, back+B, and god-like one player mode skill.

Rock is amazing, and his Secondary Lotus is in fact one of the easiest specials to dodge (unles you're falling). Kiba is actually the cheapest character in the game. I made a video of myself proving this, but can't put it on youtube just yet. All you have to do is juggle your opponent with Forward+A, A, Forward+A, A, ... And if you like, let them fal, and special them as they get up. Game.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 10, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:


> Gaara isn't all that cheap. Just his sand pillars, back+B, and god-like one player mode skill.
> 
> Rock is amazing, and his Secondary Lotus is in fact one of the easiest specials to dodge (unles you're falling). Kiba is actually the cheapest character in the game. I made a video of myself proving this, but can't put it on youtube just yet. All you have to do is juggle your opponent with Forward+A, A, Forward+A, A, ... And if you like, let them fal, and special them as they get up. Game.



Hmm.....substitution jutsu much?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 10, 2006)

Short-sightedness, much? By the time they have enough chakra to substitute, Kiba should too. If they start off with more chakra then you, I'd anticipate you'd be smart enough to stray from vulnerable combos, and rather, use kunai, Akamaru, and single attacks until they use their chakra. 

You don't know me, WCB, but I think things through. Also, sarcastic retorts are terrible methods of attempting to correct someone. I'd like you to consider leaving them out of the conversation next time.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry???

I was just pointing that out, because different substitutions result in different attacks. Kakashi trips and Naruto smacks on the head, sometimes they don't even hit.

Oh, and I don't have the time to write out a huge 5 paragraph essay on why substitution jutsu would get you out of it, so I sum it up into a simple line. No hard feelings?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 11, 2006)

My feelings are in fact flacid, borderline squishy.

And yes, characters substitute differently, but even so (the attack power level low enough, mind you) one substitution can't be enough to do you in. You could still recover from the hit/combo, and continue juggling the opponent, all while having the advantage of their new inability to substitute. I'm not calling this technique perfect or untouchable, just assuming the player is competent enough to make good use of my discovery.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 14, 2006)

*uses second special*

Bump No Jutsu!!

Also...


*Spoiler*: _Behold my evidence!_ 





That's in Oboro mode, by ze vay. Akamaru's a complete beast for that.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 22, 2006)

How many times must I bump this place??

Ok, so I went to my bud's place to play some Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4, and I bring back the craziest story, and wishing I had recorded this on my camera.

So, it's a three-man free-for-all, and I'm fighting friend A. Well, friend B is off to the side (he's being Kakashi, I'm Rock, I forget who friend A played as). So, player B charges up his Chidori and makes his straight lunge for me. It's a complete miss, he goes perfectly parallel to me and player A's skirmish. BUT, halfway through the special, HE MAKES A NINETY DEGREE TURN AND HITS ME WITH A SPECIAL THAT STARTED OUT AS A CLEAN MISS. 

His attack looked like this...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2006)

I played the game 2 days ago  for the first time I loved it I was jiraiya and kiba


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 23, 2006)

Jiraiya's good, but I've never liked Kiba. Just use forward A, A, forward A, A, etc..


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 23, 2006)

I have #2 & #4.. I didn't like some of the characters in #2, like Akamaru & Crow.. They were fun to use, but have no special moves..  

As for #4, the character roster is almost complete, my fave's are Jiraiya & Tsunade..


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2006)

I pwn with Jiraiya but sucked with kiba


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 24, 2006)

I've played all but three. And while I do agree that Karasu is annoying, Sukon/Akon in GNT 4 also doesn't stagger, but he has two specials. I'd pick Karasu over S/A anyday.

Akamaru's just frustrating as hell because he's so difficult to hit. Plain and simple.

As for not having a special, while I'd like to see them if they did, having specials would make them broken characters.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd like to see Akamaru actually get hit by specials. I mean... Tsukuyomi on Akamaru is just hilarious.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 24, 2006)

I always use Gaara against Akamaru. And that special is kinda fun to watch.


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 24, 2006)

Hmm, I actually haven't tried Gaara's special on Akamaru.. Does it actually connect?..


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Nov 24, 2006)

Yup.

Gaara is Akamaru's best opponent. All of his A attacks can hit Akamaru.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL you serious? Akamaru only gets hit but Gaara doesn't use Sand Coffin/Sand Burial on him.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Nov 25, 2006)

Naruto Gekito ninja taisen 2 is available now in Europe under the name: Naruto Clash of ninja European version


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Dec 1, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:


> *uses second special*
> 
> Bump No Jutsu!!
> 
> ...



Thats awesome Ken!! My highest has also been with Akamaru, but I must admit that I haven't gotten that high.  I have unlocked all the characters now. Hey Ken is Sasuke still your best character? Kakashi is still my best character.


----------



## Twilit (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering, with the introduction of EX and everything, when can we expect to see Taisen 4 in the U.S? I don't think my mom is on board with me importing games, and I don't really want to spoil it for me, so does anybody have a good clue?

Plus: My highest score is only 265 with Kyuubi Naruto


----------



## Deathinstinct (Dec 2, 2006)

Truthfully, CoN4 will probably never be released in America. The Gamecube is already being replaced by the Wii, so America will probably skip 4, possibly 3, and then get EX. But it will take a while for the US to catch up in the Anime.
Hopefully the US anime will skip some of the fillers.
Taisen 3 covers up to Episode 96.
Taisen 4 covers up to Episode 135.
Taisen EX covers up to Episode 220 or so at least.

And once you get high enough the difficulty stops increasing, so Akamaru and continue to kill more and more people.  My high score without Akamaru was ~200.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 2, 2006)

Deathinstinct said:


> Truthfully, CoN4 will probably never be released in America. The Gamecube is already being replaced by the Wii, so America will probably skip 4, possibly 3, and then get EX. But it will take a while for the US to catch up in the Anime.
> Hopefully the US anime will skip some of the fillers.
> Taisen 3 covers up to Episode 96.
> Taisen 4 covers up to Episode 135.
> ...



No

They will Release them. What makes you think they won't be released because the cube is dead?

1. Wii Is backwards compatible,
2. They said more Naruto Games would be available on nintendo platforms in 2007. I doubt platforms only meant DS and GBA(We still have the RPG and the Strategy game for the DS and Ninja council 3, 4 and the 2 RPGs, as well as the 3D fighter)
3. They could easily put the game on a Wii disc, add a Japanese VO option, and release it for the wii.(adding online would be tits, but highly unlikely)
4. Even though the cube is dead, Clash of Ninja 2 was the 20th top selling game of the month foe.....October IIRC(for all games.) A gamecube game being on the list at all means it is a top seller.

Naruto games sell very well. Why would they skip over games when there is easy and huge profit to be made? That is foolish to even think that.


----------



## Twilit (Dec 2, 2006)

ryne11 said:


> No
> 
> They will Release them. What makes you think they won't be released because the cube is dead?
> 
> ...



True dat. And besides, if they skipped Taisen 3-4, they would pretty much have to skip UN 2-3 and Konoha Spirits. So Taisen 3-4 will be released. Considering the amount of time they wait before each one is released, 3-4 will be here over the next year and a half or so, and that will make perfect time for EX to be released in the near future after that.


----------



## Deathinstinct (Dec 2, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> No
> 
> They will Release them. What makes you think they won't be released because the cube is dead?
> That is what I said.
> ...


 


			
				SandManGaara said:
			
		

> True dat. And besides, if they skipped Taisen 3-4, they would pretty much have to skip UN 2-3 and Konoha Spirits. So Taisen 3-4 will be released. Considering the amount of time they wait before each one is released, 3-4 will be here over the next year and a half or so, and that will make perfect time for EX to be released in the near future after that.


What compelling evidence you have. Even if they skip half of the fillers in America and show a new episode each and every week. Ex will be released in 2 years. Yeah, the "near future".


----------



## Twilit (Dec 4, 2006)

Deathinstinct said:


> What compelling evidence you have. Even if they skip half of the fillers in America and show a new episode each and every week. Ex will be released in 2 years. Yeah, the "near future".




I said, "The near future after that" "That" being the release of Gekitou Ninja Taisen 3-4. That means that 3-4 will be released within the next year or two, and after that EX will be released. Sorry if you misinterperated what I said.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Dec 6, 2006)

I wish my gamecube still worked....


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 14, 2006)

Actually, Shinobi, I wanted to be good with as many characters as possible, and while playing as Rock, and against my friends playing as Rock, I tried him out for an hour or two, my friend showed me an amazing combo (on GNT 4, but Rock's a bit faster on that one, so the same combo doesn't work on CoN 2. I had to overhaul the whole thing). Now, with Rock, I rock about twice as hard as before. Also, I found a good combo with Shikamaru. Teleport, get them in the air, Down B, B, B, B... My ranks might be Rock, Shikamaru, Orochimaru, Gaara, (Sharingan) Sasuke, Hinata, then Neji. I don't play as many other characters.

So, last week, I went to my bud's house to play Gekitou Ninja Taisen four, and this guy and I  decided to just screw around with similar characters, and as Kakashi and Kabuto, alternating Down A attacks, I'd toss 'em into the air, when they fell, he'd (Kabuto) hit 'em with it, then as they collapsed, I'd use mine, etc., etc..

I won't tell all my stories right now, I think it's more fun if I tell o ne every visit or something like that.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Dec 14, 2006)

That is way awesome. I sometime use Rock's down x power. It can be risky, or it can be worth it. I have played different characters and I have been getting better with them. I love to teleport with Shikamaru. It is so much fun. Can't wait to hear more stories.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I save Rock's Gate of Rest for when I'm being attacked, but if it takes too long, I'll just start with it. As for opening the Gate of Life, I only really do that in group battles where my partner's being double-teamed. Or when it's already a landslide, or just to have fun with that killer special, and its versatility.

With Gate of Life Rock, use leaf whirlwind, and when you see Rock's foot hit the opponent's leg, press X to do a combo special that can't be dodged or blocked. 

Oh, and more good news; with Rock, I've mastered getting my enemy airborne and running under them to hit them with my special. And I've gotten much better at throwing, which I actually used to think was pointless.


----------



## CakeAvi (Dec 14, 2006)

I still need GNT 4 but like our club at school, some kid has it and we played 

it, but i still use some of the regular characters although, i like itachi he is awsome

and for CoN 2, thats alot of fun when you put certain hadicaps, me and my 

friends couldnt stop laughing for hours


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 14, 2006)

Itachi's the paragon of "cheap". Forward A, A. Up A. Down A. You can hit people with clones and not be hurt. Then his counter, and that special... we never use him where I play.

I'm prolly the worst at where I play, so I'm always challenged, always learning, and win every now and then.


----------



## CakeAvi (Dec 14, 2006)

Well thats the only reason i play him : P but if i play for real i usually use neji xD

Im going to play CoN 2 tomorrow with my cousins, and they are pretty damn 

good, although i can somtimes put them in there place : )


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 14, 2006)

Neji  in GNT 4? My God, his canceling knows no end! My friend is best with Neji, and he freaking punches, cancels, punches, cancels, etc. until I substitute, smack him, try to block, get thrown, then he starts it all over again while I fall. 

But I love using Kaiten.


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Dec 14, 2006)

Sharigan Sasuke in CON 2 is not bad with 2 specials: Chidori/Rakiri/Lightning Blade/Lightning Edge/Thousand Birds and Phoenix Flower Jutsu(I had this game for a long time)


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 15, 2006)

Chidori is tough to use well against experienced players. (Unless ofcourse their GC will glitch for them, so that they make a damned ninety degree turn to hit you with it anyway!!!) As for Phoenix Flower Jutsu, it's nice after a Down B, B combo; and in multiplayer when two others are fighting in their own little world. It's nice to catch them off gaurd.


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the game company is just toying with us it does not take this long to translate a game to english(GNT 3 and 4)


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Dec 16, 2006)

Dont you think


----------



## willtheshadow (Dec 16, 2006)

does anyone know if they have a japanese voice options in 3 and 4 when it comes out. I had just heard a few rumors. also can anyone tell me how the freeloader works and if I were to get 1 and import gnt4 could i use it on my wii seeing as i gave my cube to a less fortunate family. thanks


----------



## Volken (Dec 16, 2006)

As far as I've heard, the freeloader doesn't work with the Wii, but I may be wrong.


----------



## CakeAvi (Dec 17, 2006)

I plan on buying GNT4 >.> soon~!

Lol his chidori is good in CoN2, but you can just jump and dodge it o-o;


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 18, 2006)

That's why when you land a Chidori, you can brag about it.

If they released all of the games as soon as they translated them, they would all be released within a month of eachother, then CoN 3 would be a waste of resources, since everyone would just wait a month for the extra characters.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

volken330 said:


> As far as I've heard, the freeloader doesn't work with the Wii, but I may be wrong.



it does for some. but they're making a freeloader for a wii as we speak,
so i'm gonna get Clash of Ninja EX soon


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 18, 2006)

That's kinda good. It shows that Nintendo isn't miserly, that they let old discs work, rather than make people buy the same stuff again.

Go Nintendo.


----------



## Kiba_likes_apple_juice (Dec 19, 2006)

my favorite character is kiba unfortunetly they did not have him on the first clash ninja but they did on the second one


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't stand him. Just use Forward+A, A, repeat until they fall to the ground. By this time, you'll have more than enough chakra to get them with your special while they stand up.

To easy.


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anyone know any good moves with Ino on CON 2? All I can do with her is trip them and then kick them in the head while doing what I can "cheerleading moves." After that I just use her special. Are there any other good moves of hers?


----------



## nyu (Dec 20, 2006)

ken~sama is that still your high score with akamaru.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 30, 2006)

Shinobi, I don't like Ino, so I don't play as her all that much. I do know that if you practice enough, you can grab them, combo them, and wait until they start getting up, then time your special. Otherwise, I suggest searching CoN 2 specials on Youtube.

Kazami, if you mean the 509 (if I remember correctly), then yes. I used Oboro mode to get cash, but since I bought up everything, I don't play it that much, and I wouldn't play it as Akamaru.


----------



## Haku Of Hidden Mist (Dec 30, 2006)

I actually like Ino. I tend to like her B attacks better than her A attacks, and I don't really think her Special Justu does much damage. (This is just my opinion)

I have a qeustion, are Akumaru and Crow really worth paying coins for on CON2, I really don't see how they can be worth it, since I've read somewhere that they can't use the 'x' specials.


----------



## Nozomi-Momuchu (Dec 30, 2006)

Haku Of Hidden Mist said:


> I have a qeustion, are Akumaru and Crow really worth paying coins for on CON2, I really don't see how they can be worth it, since I've read somewhere that they can't use the 'x' specials.



Akamaru has awesome B attacks, and Crow has a good Down A attack (if you learn how to use it well). It's true that they can't use special jutsu attack but they can still use teleportation (L or R). ^ ^
Akamaru is also usefull because he's hard to attack since he's so low to the ground, and special jutsu attacks don't effect him. Crow is usefull because he doesn't go down very easily, and Ino's mind transfer doesn't work (since he has no mind ).


----------



## nyu (Dec 30, 2006)

akamaru is awsome to play as in oboro mode.


----------



## rasengan08 (Dec 31, 2006)

good game 2 is better though


----------



## 303aegiszx (Jan 1, 2007)

I just got this game (CoN2) two weeks ago and I'm really enjoying it. It took me a few days to decide who I should practice with most so I can get really good XD Right now Zabuza, and Hinata are the characters I practice with the most. I use Zabuza for oboro mode because he can hit more than one of those clones and Hinata I use to play against other people and COM.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jan 1, 2007)

Nozomi-Momuchu said:


> Akamaru has awesome B attacks, and Crow has a good Down A attack (if you learn how to use it well). It's true that they can't use special jutsu attack but they can still use teleportation (L or R). ^ ^
> Akamaru is also usefull because he's hard to attack since he's so low to the ground, and special jutsu attacks don't effect him. Crow is usefull because he doesn't go down very easily, and Ino's mind transfer doesn't work (since he has no mind ).



Also, what I hate most about Karasu is that he doesn't stagger(I believe the term is). Basically, he can attack while being hit. Not to mention his A is a poison gas, so the cloud of gas hurts you rather than just the initial projectile. I hate this, since I usually jump twice, and sometimes use A to attack him or stay in the air longer, so I end up getting hit by the gas anyway. 

I've never tried Ino's special on Karasu before. Thank goodness, that would have sucked to use my special, think I'm all cool goin' "oh yea, prepare to taste a bloated fat kid", then it not work. 

Kazami, have you seen my record? With Akamaru, I've beaten 509 clones before. Haven't played Oboro since.

aegisZX, Zabuza is very powerful, but always consider how slow he is at pulling out his sword. And goo choice with Hinata; she may not have kaiten, but her Forward + A is a great combo starter.

I was up at 4AM recently playing as Rock, who really is an absolute beast, and I love playing as him just because I love the feeling of smacking someone across the stage then hitting them with my special while they fall.


----------



## Fox Mccloud (Jan 14, 2007)

on con 2 I unlocked everything on the game and all she says is come back later so i'm trying to unlock everything in the gallery to see if you can buy more stuff. and also my best characters are neji, sasuke with sharingan, and sakura.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 14, 2007)

Haku Of Hidden Mist said:


> I actually like Ino. I tend to like her B attacks better than her A attacks, and I don't really think her Special Justu does much damage. (This is just my opinion)
> 
> I have a qeustion, are Akumaru and Crow really worth paying coins for on CON2, I really don't see how they can be worth it, since I've read somewhere that they can't use the 'x' specials.



Fact is, using the 'x' specials are not always the best choice when facing off against another player, or level 4 computer. Because it's quite easy to dodge if your not recovering from a hit, which is around 80% of the time. and if you special is dodged, not only do you have no chakra left, but you leave yourself wide open for a huge combo.

With this, Karasu and Akamaru are quite useful in their other abilities that make up for the lack of a special. Such as Karasu's ability to withstand staggering when under attack, or akamaru's size and defence against specials. 

Still, I'm best with Sakura and Sasuke... >.>


----------



## CakeAvi (Jan 14, 2007)

Sakura is good. I use her alot along with neeji and Haku I love haku!!!

Also i hate people who say they are so good with Shikamaru Because all he does is frickin teleport pift...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jan 15, 2007)

CakeAvi said:


> Sakura is good. I use her alot along with neeji and Haku I love haku!!!
> 
> Also i hate people who say they are so good with Shikamaru Because all he does is frickin teleport pift...



Au contraire. I also use this little cheat (I know, I'm so evil.) that when I time it right, which I usually do, it's the same as canceling (from later games), except it doesn't cost me any chakra.

WhiteCherryBlossom, this is where I advise attentiveness, and the universal B, B, X combo. If the second B hits, move on to the X. If not, continue at your risk. One of my favorite things is to use Neji, throw the enemy, run underneath them and catch them as they're falling with this combo. Not to mention how much I love the ever-reliable .

I've gotten so much better since last I visited.:chimpo


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 15, 2007)

For CoN2: Took me about 5 days(not strait playing) to unlock all the characters and get all the items in the shop. Played for like 2 hours at a time. Also beat the story mode(and the xtra story parts)

Very fun game

CoN1: Took me like an hr to beat the story mode >.>


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, beating the game is a fraction of the fun. The treasure trove of fun with CoN/GNT is fighting against your friends, getting better, and playing your friends at a higher level.

You want some inspiration, check this out.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (May 4, 2007)

Just rented CoN2. I like it. Can't wait till Ultimate Ninja 2 comes out. Can anyone say, Itachi?    ^^


----------



## Smoker (May 4, 2007)

Ken~Sama said:


> I can't stand him. Just use Forward+A, A, repeat until they fall to the ground. By this time, you'll have more than enough chakra to get them with your special while they stand up.
> 
> To easy.



Are you kidding? I own my friends with Kiba without using Forward+A, A at all. I use Akamaru (With Kiba, not the character) a lot, I know all of his moves. I also use Shikamaru a lot with his teleporting. My best two characters.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2007)

i been playing this game(con4 and 3) any so far my i made one sasuke combo

in Sharingan mode B/B/BX/FB/A/B/B/pause/B/B/X  

in Sharingan mode B/B/BX/FB/A/B/B/Y/UB/

I con3 the change the BX TO DX

and 

Sharingan B/B/UA/UX(i think fond this some were tho)

heres my chouji Combos

BackB/B/Y/B/B/X(nice garud breaker)
or 
BackB/B/Y/B/B/A/

But those are my mian

i think the frist two sasuke combos dont work on the cup(cuz mostly the sharingancancel does not work on them)

other then  those i just use combo form youtube or willvoution

but iam looking for combo's for kankuro other than his B/B/A infi



Ken~Sama said:


> Well, beating the game is a fraction of the fun. The treasure trove of fun with CoN/GNT is fighting against your friends, getting better, and playing your friends at a higher level.
> 
> You want some inspiration, check this out.



those combo are crap 90% of them can be KNJ out of


----------



## Run.The.Animal (May 6, 2007)

Juugo, there are plenty of other reasons to dislike Kiba. His god forsaken posture means depending on who I use and what attack I try, I may end up just attacking around him or something. Not to mention (what seems like) half of his attacks follow through with him rolling back, so KnJ is ppointless, back B is pointless...

Very aggrivating.

Soulbadguy, the only requirement for KnJ is chakra percentage. Technically, everything can be substituted out of. I don't think you can fairly call a combo crap because someone can substitute out of it. That would mean every attack and combo (minus a successful special) is crap.

I haven't played this game in a while, though, so forgive any minor innaccuracy. (Been mastering SSB:M. Wheeee!)

No, Kyusha; just, no. Narutimate means nothing in a thread about Clash of Ninja. Also, if you've even seen Itachi be played on GNT 4, you'd know he can be a very cheap character.I don't know GNT 4 too intimately, but when I play with my friends and someone uses Itachi, they seem to chant "No jump A, Itachi!". Pretty understandable.


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 6, 2007)

Ken~Sama said:


> Soulbadguy, the only requirement for KnJ is chakra percentage. Technically, everything can be substituted out of. I don't think you can fairly call a combo crap because someone can substitute out of it. That would mean every attack and combo (minus a successful special) is crap.



But these combo are so long that beforce you can fully use them the other player will be able to KnJ out of them, also some of the combo can be dodge be move forward while in the air(most of the trow ones and garras)




Ken~Sama said:


> they seem to chant "No jump A, Itachi!



They should know that sidesteping can dodge Itachi longrange attacks

also good luck in SSBM iam trying to master a few moves my self.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 7, 2007)

Soulbadguy said:


> But these combo are so long that beforce you can fully use them the other player will be able to KnJ out of them, also some of the combo can be dodge be move forward while in the air(most of the trow ones and garras)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is where skill and paying attention come in! I'm getting better at watching the op's chakra during combos, then slowingdown my attacks enough that the instant I see the smoke, I can strafe, then start the combo over again. I tend to do this with Sasuke most effectively. I counter their KnJ with strafe, B, B, B, B, pause for an instant, B, B, X. Even after the setup hit for his special, the op doesn't have 75%. I find the most important skill is mastering KnJ, both yours and the enemy's.

True, but it's quite demanding to be vigilant in expecting it. His clone drops pretty fast, so if you don't strafe immediately, you may as well block and pray. Even without jA, though, Itachi's the best character when it comes to cancelling. His uB gives him a bar of chakra, and can send the opponent high enough to B, B, X. Plus, there's that big combo that's something like dX, uA, A, A, Y, uB, Y, uB,Y,  B, B, X.

Thanks for the good wishes. I've mastered the techniques I think I was referring to those months ago. Found some damn helpful vids on YT, and am practicing a few more skills. I'm getting good, but I'm not looking for tournies yet.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 8, 2007)

i have 1,2, and 4. 4 is the best. you get about 37 characters, and everyone has 2 supers.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 8, 2007)

Thirty-nine/forty-three characters. Some don't count ZTK , Sharingan Sasuke, Akamaru, and Karasu. Or maybe the last two are Awakened Hinata and Sharingan Kakashi... that would make a bit more sense, I suppose. I don't consider them qualified, personally. 

And some have aerial specials, such as Temari, TenTen, Sharingan Sasuke, and possibly CS2. I wouldn't know, I never use him.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 8, 2007)

Ken~Sama said:


> Thirty-nine/forty-three characters. Some don't count ZTK , Sharingan Sasuke, Akamaru, and Karasu. Or maybe the last two are Awakened Hinata and Sharingan Kakashi... that would make a bit more sense, I suppose. I don't consider them qualified, personally.
> 
> And some have aerial specials, such as Temari, TenTen, Sharingan Sasuke, and possibly CS2. I wouldn't know, I never use him.



cs2 sasuke's 2nd is down+X. sadly, this jutsu and kidomaru's are the easiest to dodge in the game, plus cs2's supers each deal the same damage.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Sep 8, 2007)

If you mean Kido's dX, then you should include Jiraiya's dX. Both summons, granted Gamabunta(or i, I never remember) doesn't leave behind a puddle of oil.

Actually, I hear tale that holding X during CS2's X increases it's power. Again, never tested it, though.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 15, 2007)

*Bumpage?*

Well, if one would use their special while the opponent is able to dodge, then that player isn't too good. 

On a side note: I got my GNT 4 a week and a half ago. It honestly amazes me how good I got in that time. Before it arrived, I had trouble with a lv 4 on CoN 2. Now, I'm 5-0'ing lv 4 CPU. I'm best with Itachi, Sasuke, Sakon, and some others I can't remember because I'm less focused on them.

Oh, and I tested the CS 2 myth. It's a myth.


----------



## Homura (Oct 17, 2007)

I only played Clash of Ninja 2 unfortunately, so I jave to wait for the American release of future Clash of Ninja games like the upcoming CoN Revolution. I'm not really all that good though I'm decent enough to combo into supers.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 19, 2007)

It gets tougher in GNT 4 to end a good combo with a super. A good comba demands cancelling, 90% of the time, and it takes damn good timing to BBX after a cancel. Too early, and you don't have enough chakra to super; too late, and the window for X during the second B, has passed.

I love doing this with Itachi and Kisame. Not all characters have the right special for it, unfortunately. (It's so hard to be great with Sakon!)

I gave CoN 2 to my friend once I got GNT 4. Ending combos with a special is easier, but the combos are less impressive, and less damaging. 

Also, I believe Revolution is already out, but I don't like the looks of it.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ken~Sama said:


> Also, I believe Revolution is already out, but I don't like the looks of it.



It ships the 23rd. And care to elaborate why you don't like the looks of it? It looks fine to me. It may be short a couple of Characters from GNT3, but Win(Kisame) makes up for that


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 19, 2007)

Ken~Sama said:


> It gets tougher in GNT 4 to end a good combo with a super. A good comba demands cancelling, 90% of the time, and it takes damn good timing to BBX after a cancel. Too early, and you don't have enough chakra to super; too late, and the window for X during the second B, has passed.
> 
> I love doing this with Itachi and Kisame. Not all characters have the right special for it, unfortunately. (It's so hard to be great with Sakon!)
> 
> I gave CoN 2 to my friend once I got GNT 4. Ending combos with a special is easier, but the combos are less impressive, and less damaging.



you don't *have to* use y canceling for a good combo.
you can use BBABA as an infinite for kabuto, then switch over to BBX. you *can* combo with jiraiya's d.X (throw, d.A, b.BY, b.BY, d.A, d.X), where you can't with kidomaru's d.X. for con2, you can't do shit with combos. sorry, but its true...


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

For one, ryne, the cloudy health bar is a bit fluffy for a badass fighting game. And quite honestly, I've seen so many varieties of chakra bars, I don't remember how much sense Revolution's makes. I'd probably have to say that my main thing is just that I'm an old-fashioned type of person. If they didn't make it exactly like GNT 3, it might as well be a brand new game, and for a game newer than GNT 4, I don't see why they'd take so many steps down. 

And no, cancelling isn't a necessity for an impressive combo, but it helps ward off that annoying gravity.
And I hardly use Kabuto, Jiraiya, or Kidoumaru, so I didn't know those combos. 
All th same, BBX'ing after a Y cancel takes precision timing.


----------

